#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-23
<phratman> Hello.
<phratman> Ah, ubiquity. Is a command line version planned?
<phratman> But more importantly...
<phratman> Could someone else look into this as well to verify that some sort of bug in kickstart -> d-i translation is in effect? Step a) Make a simple kickstart setup (doesn't really matter what it looks like as long as it has a post installation script that untars a .tar file) Step b) Boot up an Ubuntu Feisty Alternate Installation CD with the ks=<path to the kickstart configuration file> (Hit F6 and add ks=http://somewebse
<phratman> If a "bad number" error is displayed in /var/log/syslog on the installation CD, then the error has been successfully been reproduced. I've tried it on two different machines (albeit with the same make and model, but physically two different machines) and I have reproduced the error at least two or three times over.
<phratman> Also, I've noticed another bug with kickstart but I haven't filed it with Launchpad just yet. Is it faster to just talk to a developer about it here... ?
<phratman> Hello mpt. Do you by chance work with kickseed?
<mpt> phratman, no sorry, I don't know what kickseed is
<phratman> mpt: I don't want to spam the channel, so do you mind me repeating what I just said right before you joined the channel?
<phratman> (In a PM)
<mpt> I don't mind, but I don't see the point, if I won't know what you're talking about :-)
<phratman> mpt: It doesn't require you to know anything about the program itself. At this point you can merely help me verify the issue.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2060 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog intro-alpha.txt rules): * Add an intro message noting that we're alpha again.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2061 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs): whitespace
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2062 ubiquity/ubiquity/validation.py: remove now-bogus imports
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2063 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): * Rename ubiquity.misc.ex to ubiquity.misc.execute.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2064 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (components/summary.py misc.py): move will_be_installed to ubiquity.components.summary
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: the question for partition in ubuntu-installer is coming from which packages ?
<cjwatson> that depends which question
<saispo> the question which the 3 choices, automatic partition, automatic partition with lvm, or manual partition
<phratman> Hello.
<cjwatson> phratman: if I could get your kickstart file and command-line args, that'd be good
<cjwatson> saispo: spread out over partman-auto and partman-auto-lvm
<cjwatson> phratman: better to file in Launchpad - I'm pretty busy at least today
<phratman> cjwatson: Wow, thanks for the quick response.
<phratman> cjwatson: I'll have to play with it a bit more and make sure that none of my encrypted passwords are being tossed around.
<cjwatson> just grep those out or whatever
<cjwatson> phratman: command-line version of ubiquity is certainly an idea that's been tossed around, but not on the short-term roadmap
<cjwatson> (ENOTIME)
<saispo> cjwatson: thanks
<phratman> cjwatson: I've come across issue which I think might qualify as a bug. To reproduce, take any stock system-config-kickstart generated file. Add a few part lines in and test. The alternate installer not only ignores the partitioning scheme I choose but also does not let me choose a different one manually. If I choose "Manual" (instead of any of the guided options), the installer says no root defined : Go back or continue. Go back takes me back the 
<phratman> cjwatson: For your convenience, I will provide a thoroughly tested version of each .cfg that I feel is not properly processed, but if you feel like jumping the gun, those are the steps.
<cjwatson> hmm, I think I'd need to try that with the .cfg, but I am certainly prepared to believe that (unfortunately)
<cjwatson> phratman: what clearpart command are you using?
<cjwatson> (this may not be relevant)
<phratman> I'm not. Is that a problem? I want to keep existing partitions, but I want to tell the installer, "Look here are the partitions I've already laid out. Use them!"
<cjwatson> might need some fiddling
<cjwatson> anyway, sorry, I'm in our main office today and mostly tied up with meetings; tomorrow will be better for investigations
<cjwatson> d-i's unfortunately not massively good at reusing existing partitions in the autopartitioner (as opposed to in manual partitioning)
<phratman> Yeah, I really appreciate your work. I tried playing with d-i and I completely hate it.
* cjwatson likes it, but there you go
<phratman> cjwatson: What would be nicer is if somehow, the partitioning part could be disabled.
<phratman> cjwatson: All I really need to do is sfdisk -d /dev/device < partitions.list
<phratman> cjwatson: Ideally, I'd be able to script the whole installation, so when it came time to install Ubuntu it would be a matter of entering "install ubuntu" or something more non-trivial sounding than that.
<cjwatson> you certainly can script the whole installation, modulo bugs in kickseed that you may be running into
<cjwatson> (which it should be possible to work around once they're diagnosed)
<phratman> cjwatson: So if I were to submit bug reports on everything I've reported on thus far, would you say it makes sense to file it under the kickseed package?
<cjwatson> phratman: everything involving kickstart can certainly start out there, yes
<cjwatson> phratman: more general installer problems can go on the debian-installer package
<phratman> cjwatson: As an aside, is there an easier way of remastering an Ubuntu Alternate Installation CD than working with preseeding?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-24
<harrisony> i have the live cd but would prefer not to use the gui too install (as my computer has 256mb of ram and dont have the bandwith for the alternate installer
<snoops> the alternate installer is the one you need..
<snoops> xubuntu may be more suitable too
<harrisony> damn, spend 5 days downloading the installer!
<snoops> you should be able to install it from the live cd with 256mb of ram..it'll just take awhile. From the sounds of it not as long as downloading the other edition
<cjwatson> 256MB installs took about 45 minutes in tests, I think
<cjwatson> we only discovered that particular slowdown (and it's a recent slowdown) quite close to release, and the cause wasn't obvious
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: got a minute? I'm merging back to debian the changes in xorg, but jcristau want's to know if the change to x11-common.init ("Only source /etc/default/rcS if it exists, allowing x11-common to be installed by debootstrap.") would break, since the script is 'set -e'?
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: he needs to read the documentation of 'set -e' more carefully ;-)
<cjwatson> "When this option is on, if a simple command fails for any of the reasons listed in Consequences of Shell Errors or returns an exit status value >0, and is not part of the compound list following a while, until, or if keyword, and is not a part of an AND or OR list, and is not a pipeline preceded by the ! reserved word, then the shell shall immediately exit."
<cjwatson> http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/set.html
<cjwatson> if it breaks then the shell is buggy
<cjwatson> if you want to be paranoid, though, then 'if [ -f /etc/default/rcS ] ; then . /etc/default/rcS; fi' is fine too
<cjwatson> seems to be a common misunderstanding of set -e ...
<tepsipakki> heh, ok. I'll educate him ;)
<tepsipakki> actually, he suggested using if, so maybe it's a good compromise :P
<cjwatson> fine by me, I'm not religious about using &&
<cjwatson> it's certainly not worth the time to persuade anyone about it :)
<tepsipakki> actually, he showed a test-case about it..
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> $ cat foo.sh
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> #!/bin/sh
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> set -e
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> [ -e /nonexistent ]  && echo a
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> $ ./foo.sh
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> $ echo $?
<tepsipakki> 18:19 < jcristau> 1
<cjwatson> that's only if it's the last command in the file
<tepsipakki> ok, right
<cjwatson> $ cat ./foo.sh
<cjwatson> #!/bin/sh
<cjwatson> set -e
<cjwatson> [ -e /nonexistent ]  && echo a
<cjwatson> echo hello
<cjwatson> $ ./foo.sh
<cjwatson> hello
<cjwatson> $ echo $?
<cjwatson> 0
<cjwatson> paste that back to him ;-)
<tepsipakki> already did :)
<cjwatson> this is basically a consequence of http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/xcu_chap02.html#tag_02_09_03_05
<tepsipakki> "got a minute?" was obviously a wrong question.. "could you explain this comprehensively?" would've been correct :)
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> you made the mistake of asking a shell pedant ;-)
<tepsipakki> I'll be more careful the next time <g>
<phratman> When installing sun-java6-jdk, I have to accept a licensing agreement. Is there any way to tell apt to auto-accept it?
<phratman> I want my post installation script to automatically grab that and accept the terms so that the systems are all outfitted with the 1.6 JDK.
<phratman> I tried apt-get --force-yes -y install sun-java6-jdk
<cjwatson> preseed the debconf question it's asking
<cjwatson> neither --force-yes nor -y will help you; those relate only to questions apt asks itself
<cjwatson> preseeding the boolean question shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 to true ought to do it
<cjwatson> so 'sun-java6-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true' in the preseed file
<phratman> How would I do that through kickstart / kickseed?
<phratman> I can't pass d-i commands to it can I?
<phratman> cjwatson: By the way, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109475
<cjwatson> you certainly can pass preseeding commands via kickseed; I wrote a kickstart extension to do that
<phratman> cjwatson: Is that available as a package or something? Where would I get this extension?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<phratman> It's not available in system-config-kickstart from what I've seen.
<phratman> Ah.
<cjwatson> the bit that starts "A new preseed command ..."
<phratman> Yeah, gotcha.
<cjwatson> don't worry about the 6.10 there; that command's been available since 5.10
<phratman> Does this method also apply to something like krb5-user or anything else that demands user input?
<cjwatson> yes, as long as it does so using debconf
<phratman> Okay, perfect.
<cjwatson> any packages that ask for input using any other method have a serious bug, according to Debian policy for some time, so this is mostly not a problem
<phratman> cjwatson: Did you get a chance to take a look at that bug listing by the way?
<cjwatson> I'm just doing so now
<phratman> Understood.
<phratman> cjwatson: Also, do preseed commands apply to post installation scripts as well?
<cjwatson> phratman: could you clarify?
<phratman> cjwatson: Consider if I install ubuntu-desktop through the kickstart menu option, and then apt-get install krb5-user through a post installation script. Will the preseed command cascade down from the installation of ubuntu-desktop to krb5-user as well?
<cjwatson> oh, certainly - in fact it doesn't work that way so there's no cascading to be done
<phratman> cjwatson: In other words, if I want to bypass the debconf prompts in both packages that are prompted from ubuntu-desktop and from krb5-user, do I just enter one preseed command?
<phratman> Ah, cool.
<cjwatson> one preseed command per question to preseed
<cjwatson> I would recommend installing krb5-user in %packages though, unless you have to do so conditionally for some reason
<cjwatson> that way you'll get a progress bar and such
<cjwatson> (well, you probably don't care. but it's still easier.)
<phratman> Well, I didn't see a %packages option in system-config-kickstart.
<phratman> It exists in Redhat's configuration editor, but not Ubuntu's.
<cjwatson> system-config-kickstart is regrettably incomplete in Ubuntu, but you can just edit it into the .ks file
<phratman> Is there any documentation on what all I can preseed?
<cjwatson> it's in the installation guide
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<cjwatson> there is no authoritative complete list, though, because it's whatever packages choose to provide
<cjwatson> maybe one day we will figure out a way to index it all and remove the non-preseedable cruft
<phratman> Are you the only person who works on kickstart / kickseed?
<phratman> I noticed someone else was recently added to your list of developers, but all the major fixes for the installer thus far have come from you.
<cjwatson> I'm the only person at the moment, but Evan is going to be full-time soon and I'm hoping he'll find time to do some work on automated installation
<cjwatson> his primary responsibility is ubiquity though
<cjwatson> I am looking at your bug BTW, but need to knock together a test rig in order to respond, which I'm working on now
<phratman> I replicated it at home too, but I can't confirm my own bugs.
<phratman> I'll be back later.
<cjwatson> I'm not bothered about the confirmed state there
<cjwatson> short answer is it's a known documented omission, but I'll try to find a workaround for you
<cjwatson> (if you look at the logs you should see error messages in there noting that --onpart doesn't work)
<cjwatson> phratman: I've responded to your bug in (I hope) sufficient detail to let you work around it if you want
<cjwatson> (nasty, nasty workaround, but still)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-25
<phratman> cjwatson: What if I had a file (partitions.list) that contained sfdisk -d /dev/sda > partitions.list? Would I be able to read the partition table back in with sfdisk /dev/sda < partitions.list in that prepartitioned script instead of that hack?
<phratman> cjwatson: What all can go in %packages?
<phratman> cjwatson: Anything?
<cjwatson> phratman: that's harder. Probably still possible but harder. Bits of the installer expect partman to have been used.
<cjwatson> phratman: any of the @-things mentioned in the installation guide, or any package name
<kwah> Hi everyone
<kwah> Where can I find an information about what "Install with driver update CD" variant of installation for?
<cjwatson_> kwah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/DriverUpdates
<kwah> thanks. cjwatson
<phratman> cjwatson: If you're still around, could you please take a look at this for me?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109475 (I added a comment last night)
<cjwatson> phratman: both attempts to modify partitions= are wrong
<phratman> cjwatson: Oh?
<cjwatson> phratman: try putting 'set -x' on the line below the second #! /bin/sh (i.e. the one below the cat >blah <<EOF) and the resulting /var/log/syslog may be useful to me
<cjwatson> the partitions variable is in partman's internal representation - it's not a list of device names
<phratman> cjwatson: So in other words, I shouldn't be modifying it?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> the only user-serviceable bit in there is the case statement inside 'for partition in $partitions'
<cjwatson> oh and the /dev/sda
<cjwatson> I didn't write it for easy modification though - it was the quickest workaround that would let you do the autopartitioning you were looking for
<cjwatson> also %pre --nochroot is meaningless, FWIW - the chroot isn't set up when %pre scripts run, so they're all effectively --nochroot
<cjwatson> anyway, if you can get me a /var/log/syslog with set -x, that may help
* cjwatson -> dinner
<cjwatson> (btw, part of the point for me in doing this is to learn enough to put something more sensible in place in the standard installer)
<phratman> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109475/comments/3
<phratman> cjwatson: Also with the kickstart configuration file, is there any easy way of adding another repository to the list? It currently feeds off a local repository as per the "Install from... {CD, FTP, HTTP, etc.}" tab in system-config-kickstart. However, now I need to add another repository.
<cjwatson> phratman: use the local repository stuff in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-apt with the 'preseed' kickstart command
<cjwatson> phratman: re your syslog, it looks like you don't have a /dev/sda on that system?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-26
<phratman> cjwatson: I do have an sda on the system. If that's what the syslog is saying, then something is wrong with a script. Remember I pasted fdisk -l /dev/sda's output?
<phratman> cjwatson: As far as the preseeding stuff goes, s/d-i/preseed/ ?
<cjwatson> evand: could you multiply m-a's XB-Installer-Menu-Item by 100 for gutsy, please? that will be in line with upstream d-i changes
<cjwatson> (BASIC-style renumbering)
<evand> cjwatson: surely
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r54 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): * Error if unable to mount Linux partitions.
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r55 migration-assistant/debian/ (changelog control): * Bump installer-menu-item to 6400.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-27
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2065 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): remove more complex cruft from the old advanced partitioner
<Bleupomme> Hi, I have a problem with the debian installer. Could you help me, or is the ubuntu installer too different?
<cjwatson_> #debian-boot on irc.oftc.net would be more appropriate
<Bleupomme> cjwatson: ok thx
<kefah> Hello. I'm not sure if I am in the right place for my quest :
<kefah> Where can I find how to remaster (create a new build of ubuntu or kubuntu)?
<cjwatson> kefah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<kefah> cjwatson: a million thanks. :-)
<phratman> cjwatson: Did you ever figure out what was going on with regard to the installer syslog?
<phratman> cjwatson: I have /dev/sda on my system
<cjwatson> I haven't had time to look at it since, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> attaching the full syslog rather than a snippet of it would probably help, since then I'd have kernel messages too
<phoenix_wrath> Hello . Can I ask a newbee question about installation problems ?
<phoenix_wrath> Guess not.
<alextj> hi
<alextj> I am not sure if im in the right channel to ask, but is there a way to skip migration assistant in Feisty installation, because it hangs and I cannot continue installation
<alextj> Can I just edit some config and disable the whole thing?
<alextj> I don't need it and it prevents me from installing Ubuntu
<evand> Arr, I wish I caught that one.
<phratman> cjwatson: Okay, I'll go ahead and do that. Do you want me to continue posting them on Launchpad or should I upload them to a pastebin or something similar?
<phratman> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109475/comments/4
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-28
<cjwatson> phratman: best continue on launchpad
<cjwatson> otherwise it'll get lost
<phratman> cjwatson: Gotcha.
<phratman> cjwatson: Got any ideas on why the partitioner is not working?
<phratman> cjwatson: When I placed "preseed sun-java5-bin shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true", "preseed sun-java5-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true", "preseed sun-java5-jre shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true", "preseed sun-java6-bin shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true", "preseed sun-java6-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true", "preseed sun-java6-jre shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true" all in my kickstart config
<phratman> cjwatson: What could that indicate and how can I fix that?
<phratman> cjwatson: You're about 7 hours ahead of me, so by the time you respond, I'll still be asleep. I'm off for dinner. Good night / day / morning / afternoon / evening / whatever.
<phratman> I'm trying to duplicate the error messages *and* upload them to Launchpad because I duplicated the error messages twice, and thinking I had I a fix, stupidly rebooted the machine without saving the syslog.
<phratman> I can't promise that I'll get it uploaded by the end of tonight as I'm headed home now and won't have access over the machine.
<cjwatson> phratman: you forgot the --owner after preseed in each of those lines
<czr> I'm trying to setup a ubuntu (edgy & feisty) mirror here using apt-mirror. which repo/branch should I mirror to get also the d-i parts? I have main/debian-installer too, but still two packages (udebs) are missing (with edgy). nic-restricted-modules*.udeb and nic-restricted-firmware*.udeb. any hints?
<cjwatson> czr: add restricted/debian-installer
<czr> I've copied the missing files from the fi-mirror manually, but it's somewhat wrong solution :-)
<czr> ah!
<czr> thanks, I'll try that.
<czr> btw, any hints which d-i directives I should use with local mirror? I tried "d-i mirror/country string "enter information manually" but I'm still prompted by the country selector
<czr> (I have also d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean true)
<czr> (and d-i mirror/http/mirror select "blart.intranet", which is my local mirror server)
<cjwatson> don't put quotes around enter information manually
<cjwatson> see appendix B of the installation guide
<cjwatson> which does not advise using mirror/http/mirror since that won't work
<czr> ah. another question relating to the restricted nic stuff. is there any way of pulling the exact versions of udebs that are used in the installer? it seems that the installer wants 10.1 but apt-mirror pulled version 11.
<czr> and which installation guide are you referring to (with the appendix b). sorry to be such a pita, still trying to learn the ropes :-)
<czr> ah, debian-installer guide. found appendix b.
<cjwatson> if you get that kind of mismatch then your mirroring setup is probably broken somehow. The installer downloads Packages files from the mirror you give it and uses the versions found therein
<cjwatson> well, either your mirroring setup or your preseeding
<cjwatson> if you're netbooting then you may need to put the mirror preseeds on the kernel command line or use initrd preseeding in order for it to be effective
<cjwatson> guide is on help.ubuntu.com linked from the front page
<phratman> cjwatson: Would the owner in each of those be root then?
<czr> cjwatson, yeah, my mirroring is broken somehow, I'll investiage later. have another question though, any d-i directive to use so that the local mirror will be used for security updates instead of security.ubuntu.com?
<mark> it should check feisty-security (or whatever) on the local mirror first anyway
<mark> but if security.ubuntu.com has something the local mirror doesn't have, it'll use that of course
<czr> mark, I'm testing on edgy. but it doesn't seem to check the local mirror first
<mark> well... the order in your sources.list matters
<mark> do you have a line for edgy-security before security.ubuntu.com?
<czr> mark, I'm working on preseeded net installer using local mirrors
<czr> and during installing it will pull from security.ubuntu.com while I want it to pull from local mirror
<mark> hmm it has a commented out line at the top by default
<czr> what is the sources.list that the installer uses anyway? the one that is generated into /target/etc/apt/sources.list?
<mark> I would say so
<mark> you can set a different security host using preseeding anyway
<czr> how?
<mark> but personally I'd prefer to add an extra security line for the local mirror
<mark> and then fall back to security.ubuntu.com
<mark> sec
<czr> appreciated
<czr> I want the whole setup to work even when internet connectivity is broken
<mark> d-i     apt-setup/security_host string  security.ubuntu.com
<mark> I proxy everything through a squid
<czr> cool, I'll try that out
<mark> that works as well
<mark> the squid will just cache everything
<czr> I get broken installs when my country mirror is in the process of being synced
<czr> using squid that is
<mark> hmm that shouldn't happen
<czr> and also, I'd like not to depend on internet-connectivity as I said :-)
<mark> a proper sync should update the indexes only after the packages themselves are done
<czr> indeed, it shouldn't. out of some 90 test installs (with edgy) some 5 terminated because of that
<phratman> Do all kickstart preseed commands demand the --owner option?
<czr> mark, I'll try this out now, any ideas on whether this works on edgy too?
<mark> yes
<mark> edgy and feisty hardly differ wrt preseeding
<mark> and this option has been around for a whle
<mark> while
<czr> it's not documented methinks
<czr> ah, it is. just overlooked it
<czr> by the way, is the d-i mirror/suite stuff required?
<mark> I don't use it
<mark> so I guess not :)
<czr> I don't have it either in the currenct preseed file that I'm testing with
<czr> testing ~~>
<mark> in our case lack of internet connectivity isn't an issue
<mark> or rather, that IS an issue; then we have other problems to worry about ;-)
<czr> :-)
<czr> it worked, thanks a bunch. now I can remove the proxy setting
<czr> seemed a bit silly to have a proxy between the installer and the local mirror anyway (they were on the same computer while testing) :-)
<czr> thanks for all the help ~~> runs off testing again
<phratman> Could someone look into this for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109475
<cjwatson> phratman: no, preseed --owner sun-java5-blah
<cjwatson> as in, change 'preseed' to 'preseed --owner' in each of your preseed lines
<cjwatson> I'm not going to look at 109475 at the weekend, sorry
<cjwatson> phratman: 'preseed <question> <type> <value>' corresponds to 'd-i <question> <type> <value>' in an ordinary preseed file; 'preseed --owner <package> <question> <type> <value>' corresponds to '<package> <question> <type> <value>' in an ordinary preseed file. (I'm sure this is in the installation guide, by the way.)
<cjwatson> 'preseed <package> <question> <type> <value>', which is what you were trying, is just invalid
<phratman> Does that apply to everything? What about preseed apt-setup/local0/repository string deb http://mywebserver.tld myrepo feisty -> should that be preseed --owner apt-setup/local0/repository string deb http://mywebserver.tld myrepo feisty ?
<cjwatson> no, because that would be 'd-i apt-setup/local0/repository ...' in an ordinary preseed file
<phratman> Ah.
<cjwatson> --owner may only ever be followed by the name of an Ubuntu package
<cjwatson> 'd-i' is used for debconf questions that exist only in the installer environment
<cjwatson> other package names are used for debconf questions owned by packages in the installed system
<cjwatson> setting --owner properly ensures (a) that the question actually gets copied into the installed system (b) that the question gets purged properly from the debconf database if the associated package is ever purged from the system
<cjwatson> questions that only apply to the installer environment (i.e. owner d-i) are not copied into the installed system because that would be cruft
<phratman> cjwatson: I added "--owner" into each of them (example: preseed --owner sun-java5-bin shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true) and I still get this: http://phpfi.com/230496
<phratman> cjwatson: Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-21
<Silicium> hiho
<xivulon> cjwatson, when you have 2m can you please have a look at the logs from Hippu in bug #216161?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216161 in wubi "wubi, unable to install 8.04 Beta " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216161
<xivulon> Error: Partition number 1 not found in /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<xivulon> METAGET partman-target/no_root Type
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ping, re: 8.04 installation docs not on help.u.c :)
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so)
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<Silicium> i got this failure in the syslog
<Silicium> while preseed a package
<cjwatson> Silicium: that's not your problem.
<cjwatson> Silicium: based on #ubuntu-devel, you are apparently starting out from a beta image. I'm afraid you can't do that; the beta image has been broken by necessary changes in the archive since then. Use RC images instead.
<Silicium> cjwatson: i use the RC images
<Silicium> i have rebuiled today with the actual images
<Silicium> cjwatson: if you want i can gice you the syslog file
<cjwatson> please put it on a pastebin
<cjwatson> the smbpass error above is purely cosmetic.
<xivulon> is it possible to have the exact .disk/info that will be in the final of ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/kubuntu-kde4?
<xivulon> need to doublecheck the parser
<Silicium> cjwatson: mom
<Silicium> is installing
<Silicium> cjwatson: http://beta.rsa-systems.de/
<Silicium> ah
<Silicium> i think i found the failure
<cjwatson> no obvious reason why it failed to start there ...
<Silicium> a bug in my post install script :)
<Silicium> argh
<Silicium> already same problem
<Silicium> cjwatson: can you check the syslog again?
<Silicium> so is already not work
<Silicium> but the udev bug is fixed in the actual image
<Silicium> i have used the rc-server image
<cjwatson> ask pitti (postgresql maintainer) if it's something he recognises; beyond that I'm afraid providing support for custom images is all but impossible
<Silicium> ok
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r506 casper/scripts/casper-bottom/19keyboard: separate options with commas, not spaces
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r507 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.131
<mario_limonciell> evand, it would appear that cjwatson's fix for preseeding the keyboard isn't working in noninteractive.  I preseeded 'd-i console-setup/localecode string cn' in the preseed file, but still ended up with USA selected in oem-config (Using Ubiquity 1.8.5)
<evand> argh, ok.  I'll take a look at it once this ISO finishes downloading.
<evand> mario_limonciell: is it working for you in the gtk frontend?
<cjwatson> oem-config may well be busted in its own right
<cjwatson> consider it separately ...
<mario_limonciell> i'll redo an install w/ automatic and see if it turns out right
<cjwatson> also have a look at /etc/default/console-setup after installation but before rebooting to oem-config and see what it has
<cjwatson> oh, huh
<cjwatson> -                ['^console-setup/layout', '^console-setup/variant'],
<cjwatson> -                {'OVERRIDE_ALLOW_PRESEEDING': '1'})
<cjwatson> +                ['^console-setup/layout', '^console-setup/variant'])
<cjwatson> I suspect I forgot to transcribe that one
<evand> ah
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r454 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-1> oem-config: * Set OVERRIDE_ALLOW_PRESEEDING=1 while calling console-setup to force it
<CIA-1> oem-config:  to allow preseeding (LP: #188492).
<cjwatson> I'm going to do an opportunistic translation export for that upload
<cjwatson> and also want to wait to see if I'm going to upload console-setup
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r67 ubuntu/debian/changelog: * Rebuild against xkeyboard-config 1.1~cvs.20080104.1-1ubuntu6.
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r68 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu8
<mario_limonciell> evand, using the gtk frontend (via automatic-ubiquity instead of noninteractive on the kernel command line) I see XKBLAYOUT="us" in /etc/default/console-setup
<mario_limonciell> i booted into recovery mode before letting the oem config dm take over
<evand> despite using cn, correct?
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<evand> ok
<mario_limonciell> i dont preseed any variant code under the assumption the default gets used
<xivulon> is the console setup issue only for preseeding or also for boot parameters?
<xivulon> do I need to change anything on my side?
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, i'm preseeding in a file
<mario_limonciell> i'm not sure if boot parameters were also affected
<xivulon> ok
<cjwatson> xivulon: don't worry about it, not wubi's problem
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: hoping my casper and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu changes earlier today will have cleared this up
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, okay great :)
<cjwatson> I stress "hoping"
<cjwatson> actually, it's not entirely clear why it would
<cjwatson> preseeding won't affect /etc/default/console-setup in the running installer, only (at best) after reboot
<cjwatson> because of the buggy way that preseeding is implemented in casper
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I'm interested in whether /etc/default/console-setup is correct after reboot
<cjwatson> as in, after the first reboot, once ubiquity has run
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, that is what i tried using the RC DVD (20080417.1).  the difference however may be that oem-config-prepare is ran before that first reboot.  i'm not sure console-setup related items are touched by it or not (haven't looked)
<cjwatson> err, you mean in /target?
<cjwatson> anyway, oem-config-prepare doesn't touch that kind of thing, it mostly just fiddles with init scripts
<cr3> will udeb packages specified under tasksel be retrieve from any of the mirrors, either specified as mirror/http/hostname or local[0-9]?
<cjwatson> cr3: EQUESTIONMAKESNOSENSE, tasksel doesn't install udebs
<cjwatson> are you asking about udebs (i.e. anna) or tasksel (i.e. debs)?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well i intercepted the reboot and grabbed it in recovery mode
<mario_limonciell> so at that point it was / not /target
<cjwatson> so that's not oem-config-prepare being run before the first reboot. I think I'm confused
<cr3> cjwatson: I was wondering about udebs specifically because I'm currently doing wget in early-command which prevents me from benefiting from the priority, eg 7000 for pkgsel
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well in our late scripts it runs oem-config-prepare in /target
<cr3> cjwatson: d-i preseed/early_command string anna-install some-udeb
<mario_limonciell> i'm saying i intercepted the reboot to see what /etc/default/console-setup looked like
<cr3> cjwatson: aha! it's well documented in the pressed example :)
<cjwatson> cr3: apt-setup local repositories are handled much later and don't affect anna
<cjwatson> mirror/http/hostname etc. is honoured
<cr3> cjwatson: darn, so only one udeb repository can be specified
<cjwatson> correct
<cjwatson> net-retriever isn't smart enough to grab from multiple ones
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll workaround that, this is a tiny corner case anyways
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: oh, right
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I'm simulating it now by poking console-setup/layoutcode=cn into the debconf database before starting ubiquity
<joshk> are there any 'nightly' desktop-i386 ISOs?
<cjwatson> will daily do?
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<joshk> sweet
<joshk> thanks
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: seems to be OK in my minimal test; please try with a current image?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, sure i'll grab the last daily and give it a run
<bdmurray> Is bug 219209 expected behaviour?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219209 in oem-config "United States keymap suggested for United Kingdom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219209
<cjwatson> no
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-22
<cjwatson> it may be fixed by my port of the fix for bug 188492, but I haven't tested (or uploaded) it yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks
<cjwatson> oem-config is a pain to work with because you have to do a full install first, so I tend to lag on dealing with bugs in it
<bdmurray> we could test that bug again later this week though right?
<cjwatson> I'd prefer to fix it ...
<bdmurray> right, I really meant test the fix
<cjwatson> sure, just leaves little time to fix it in case it's still broken
<bdmurray> I'm happy to test but I thought you said a fix wasn't uploaded yet
<cjwatson> it isn't
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, i'll have to get back to you tomorrow on the preseeding the keyboard with a current disk.  downloading the last live one took a little longer than anticipated
<mario_limonciell> have a good evening :)
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r455 oem-config/debian/ (59 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r456 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.36
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r457 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.21ubuntu8.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r458 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2670 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2671 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.8.7
<cjwatson> evand: bug 219568 is worrying - please investigate?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219568 in ubiquity "Partitioner displays "partition too small"-like incorrect message" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219568
<cjwatson> oh, you already commented
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, and somehow managed to ask for the completely wrong file.  I'm going to take a closer look at it after dinner with the hope of resolving it tonight.
<cjwatson> evand: 219073 -> migration-assistant?
<evand> ah, indeed.  Changed
<cjwatson> evand: I think 219568 is fixed in 1.8.6, actually - commented
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r912 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-1> debian-installer: * No-change rebuild to pick up new components (choose-mirror,
<CIA-1> debian-installer:  console-setup).
<evand> ah, nice
<evand> thanks
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2672 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.19ubuntu6,
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  console-setup 1.21ubuntu8.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r913 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2673 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.7
<nrenco> hi all
<nrenco> I need a bit of help using the OEM install option for ubuntu
<nrenco> hello?
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r459 oem-config/ (d-i/make-keyboard-names debian/changelog): * Fix built-in lists of keyboard variant names (LP: #106971).
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r460 oem-config/debian/changelog: clarify
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r461 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37
<xivulon> cjwatson still have ntfsresize biting me... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4763362
<xivulon> apparently the virtual image files are there
<xivulon> logs are in there too
<xivulon> hmm it seems it's my fault
<cjwatson> indeed, it looks like root.disk is missing
<xivulon> hmm in fact I think the issue is that /target is the wrong partition!!!
<xivulon> fstab=/dev/sda1 / ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<xivulon> but he said is installing on J, which is unlikely to be sda1
<xivulon> that might happen if he has some leftovers from an old installation (even if it would be strange since that should force an uninstallation first) or a bug
<cjwatson> I suppose lupin will pick the wrong disk if /ubuntu/disks happens to exist elsewhere
<xivulon> that is what I was thinking (not sure if /ubuntu/disks or /ubuntu/install/*.iso will trigger that)
<xivulon> hmm nope apparently he doesn't have another /ubuntu dir
<xivulon> cjwatson the partition is set to 1 instead of 10
<xivulon> is it possible that it gets truncated at some stage?
<xivulon> lupin code seems ok as far as truncation goes
<xivulon> cjwatson I bet that explains bug #216161 too, othe than some noise in other reports, the first log also has lots of partitions, and the chap installed on P: but autopartition-loop was set to 1!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216161 in wubi "wubi, unable to install 8.04 Beta " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216161
<cjwatson> xivulon: would be nice to know what's in the debconf db
<cjwatson> (before the installation starts, if possible)
<cjwatson> which would at least partition the problem into before or after lupin
<xivulon> I have already asked to grep preseed at break=bottom, which should be equivalent
<cjwatson> hmm, looks like it's wrong in debconf
<cjwatson> from the shell trace
<xivulon> unrelated curious thing from the log: the disk order of the chap alternates among reports...
<xivulon> ah might be lupin after all: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4763925#post4763925
<cjwatson> it *looks* right
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ dev=/dev/sda10
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ disk="$(echo "$dev" | sed 's/[0-9]*$//')"
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ partn=${dev#${disk}}
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~>$ echo "$disk:$partn"
<cjwatson> /dev/sda:10
<cjwatson> I'm baffled, I've gone over this line-by-line
<cjwatson> it's going to need set -x in fix_preseed
<xivulon> already asked that ;)
<xivulon> I am eally glad the chap is helpful and reasonably competent!
<cjwatson> re disk order, it's not terribly deterministic, that's why we use uuids
<cjwatson> so I'm not bothered about that
<cjwatson> ok, let me know if there's anything I can do; I think this might be RC
<xivulon> but do not think uuid help much with groot
<xivulon> RC=?
<cjwatson> release-critical
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> will post as soon as I find anything
<evand> yikes
<cjwatson> ah, he replied
<cjwatson> this doesn't look right ...
<cjwatson> xivulon: the new logs don't seem to have set -x output from 30custom_installation (only from the rest of the initramfs); confirm?
<xivulon> yeah asked him to repeat :(
<xivulon> ah I think I have it
<xivulon> mountpoint=$(grep "^${devname}"
<xivulon> devname=/dev/sda1 will return a mountpoint on  /dev/sda11
<xivulon> in lupin>lupin-helpers
<cjwatson> ah yes
<cjwatson> I have a meeting now, will get back to you
<xivulon> cjwatson I cannot edit that though
<xivulon> evand can you take care of that maybe?
<cjwatson> just add a space after it, right?
<cjwatson> grep "^${devname} "
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769/
<xivulon> looks good!
<xivulon> sorry for the trouble
<evand> any time left to shove in some minor zoommap fixes, or should they wait for .1?
<evand> hrm, reading over -release I'll assume it's the latter.
<xivulon> evand we should do a few runs of wubi off cd, in stand alone, and with local ISO, since there were a few changes post rc
<xivulon> the rev is 493 correct?
<evand> 487, I didn't manage to update the symlink to 493 until this morning.
<xivulon> arg
<evand> but it looks like they'll rebuild the regular CDs
<evand> and since wubi isn't used on the DVD, that shouldn't matter
<xivulon> ah good
<xivulon> so 493 should make it correct?
<evand> hopefully
<evand> already testing wubi, by the way
<xivulon> let me check the changelog
<xivulon> nope 493 is required
<xivulon> 487 does not contain the new URLs
<evand> ah, right
<xivulon> might want to consider 494 and 495 at this point too
<evand> I just tested 495 and worked fine for me
<evand> are you confident in its changes?
<xivulon> I have tested them but do another run or 3
<evand> will do
<xivulon> also please check the URLs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751/
<xivulon> anyone here with windows + few GB free + spare time? Please test wubi 495 off wubi-installer.org with and without a CD (RC will do).
<evand> xivulon: asking in #ubuntu-testing might be helpful
<xivulon> arg cannot reach that I locked the channel list on my own gciirc server...
<xivulon> can you pls ask them?
<evand> ah, surely
<evand> Ugh at Comcast.  By the time Wubi finishes downloading the ISO, we'll have released Intrepid.
<xivulon> You can test with an old ISO
<xivulon> all the changes should be on the windows side
<cjwatson> xivulon: any way to test this change before we go to the effort of respinning images?
<xivulon> you need to download the ISO only for the md5 check on download
<xivulon> cjwatson: the lupin one? hmm it's a bit early in the init, we need to use break=mount and sed the file (or copy it over from somewhere)
<xivulon> easiest way is to regenerate the initrd with the new change and ask testers to replace theirs with the new one
<xivulon> unfortunately all my hooks work after that point
<xivulon> can you build a casper initrd and upload it somewhere?
<xivulon> testers will have to replace /ubuntu/install/boot/initrd.gz with the new one
<cjwatson> not easily in such a way that I'd be confident it's correct ...
<cjwatson> hmm, actually, maybe I can
<xivulon> before rebooting
 * cjwatson fires up a VM
<cjwatson> xivulon: could you get somebody to try http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/initrd-lupin-fix.gz ? I think that's right
<xivulon> cjwatson: that is i386 correct?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> do you need amd64?
<cjwatson> not sure I can construct that as easily
<xivulon> don't think it matters
<cjwatson> evand: download> London office++
<cjwatson> *shlurp*
<cjwatson> Mark asked earlier "is somebody downloading ISOs?" upon noticing network lag, so I had to look round guiltily ;)
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> lupin 0.16 uploaded
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762695
<xivulon> also asked bludo to do some last testing
<xivulon> hope he is still around
<xivulon> cjwatson http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4764771&postcount=40
<xivulon> I think it worked, the issue is likely due to the disk order!
<evand> xivulon: on r495: davmor2 reported a successful test (without a network connection), I just finished my 4th or 5th test, and am about to give the new initrd a shot.
<evand> but I'm going to symlink 495 to stable, looks good
<xivulon> can you ask davmor2  to test with CD + connection and without CD + connection?
<evand> on without the CD, where do you have to place the ISO to stop it from downloading it again?
<xivulon> same folder as wubi.exe
<xivulon> evand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762388
<xivulon> do not think it is the old segfault problem
<xivulon> it looks more likely that the cd2iso plugin is not compatible somehow with the chap hardware
<xivulon> but I will not be able to test that today, unless I have other reports about the same problem
<xivulon> will ask hampusw to have a look!
<xivulon> ah he was using a dvd...
<xivulon> Why is wubi there?
<evand> on the dvd?
<xivulon> hm no probably he downloaded it separately
<xivulon> and run it with the DVD in the tray
<xivulon> rev 494 would not have been on the DVD...
<evand> haha, you scared me quite a bit there
<mib_5zfm2nwp> hello, Ubiquity has support for accessibility?
<evand> mib_5zfm2nwp: I'm pretty sure.  TheMuso has some hacks in place to get it working like it did in 7.10.
<mib_5zfm2nwp> so ubiquity can work with orca?
<evand> It should.  TheMuso, can you confirm?
<mib_5zfm2nwp> I would like to modfy the boot of the live cd to make default the assistive technology option (orca). It is possible?
<mib_5zfm2nwp> ehm ... sorry for my english :D
<cjwatson> sure, put access=v2 in the append lines in /isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<cjwatson> (does mean that the accessibility menu in the boot loader will behave a bit weirdly)
<mib_5zfm2nwp> Thank you very much!
<mib_5zfm2nwp> so I can modify this directly on the livecd without touch casper, right?
<xivulon> the new images will have the final .disk/info in, correct?
<xivulon> if not where can I get an image with the right .disk/info?
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762388
<xivulon> ^ closed too phew..
<cjwatson> mib_5zfm2nwp: yes
<cjwatson> mib_5zfm2nwp: that approach has the downside that it won't be checked by default in the boot menu, and if you select a different accessibility boot menu option then I'm not entirely sure what will happen
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, using the latest ubiquity (1.8.6), the cn is propagating to /target/etc/default/console-setup via --automatic and noninteractive
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> how about oem-config?
<cjwatson> (I think that should be fine; the only thing that was wrong there before 1.37 was that the test box didn't work right)
<mario_limonciell> i'll see in a few moments.  install failed due to grub idiosyncrasies from using this seed without all the recovery and utility partitioning in place, but that was enough to check out what console setup did in /target
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well i updated oem-config to 1.37 before running oem-config-prepare.  the old file (with the right info on the keyboard) was renamed to /etc/default/console-setup.pre-oem-config before oem-config began
<cjwatson> yes
<mario_limonciell> so the keyboard still came up as 'us' by default
<cjwatson> what language did you select?
<mario_limonciell> simplified chinese (which was preseeded properly)
<cjwatson> ok, drat
<cjwatson> I can't fix this now for release, we just have to trust to the fact that that's something asked to users rather than set automatically
<mario_limonciell> really unfortunate with all this other effort that went in to fix that part
<cjwatson> may be able to do it in 8.04.1, I'm sure it's not hard
<cjwatson> I've milestoned it
<mario_limonciell> we'll just have to document it then as broken for this next coming round of machines to those other locales
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, grub seems to be installed very late in the netinstall process. does late command run after grub is installed?
<cjwatson> yes, it does
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the confirmation
<xivulon> cjwatson is .disk/info going to change in the final (from the current daily)?
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, the UUID in there is generated whenever the squashfs is generated I believe
<mario_limonciell> or more particularly when the initramfs is generated
<xivulon> I am mostly concerned about non alphanumeric chars as extra spaces, new parenthesis, - ... Since the current parser assumes a given structure
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, i've always seen uuidgen spit out only alphanumeric characters
<xivulon> hmm .disk/info is not a uuid, it contains distro-name, version, codename, buid-date...
<mario_limonciell> oh .disk/info
<xivulon> build
<mario_limonciell> sorry i was thinking of the casper file in .disk
<xivulon> np
<mario_limonciell> i'm not sure how that changes :)
<xivulon> the parser is one thing I haven't checked against the final string and I am a big Murphy fan!
<evand> xivulon: fwiw, the 7.10 final CD had this:
<evand> Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Release i386 (20071016)
<xivulon> umenu assumes that there is 1 space between the distro name and the version
<xivulon> if the distro name has 1 space in it ("Kubuntu KDE4"), it will not work
<evand> ugh, crossing my fingers on that one.  I think slangasek will kill us if we have to do a rebuild.
<xivulon> eh I have been asking for .disk/info for days on several channels...
<xivulon> will ask again also on #ubuntu-release
<xivulon> cjwatson still have layoutcode issues: Bug #188492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-23
<xivulon> cjwatson, on #188492 my tests went well and gb layoutcode worked out of the box!
<TheMuso> xivulon: Anything in particular you want me to target for this round of wubi testing for the ISOs, noting that atm I can only test i386.
<xivulon> thanks the Muso, as mentioned on #ubuntu-testing:
<xivulon> 1) installation with physical CD (you can use an emulate CD) with and without internet connection
<xivulon> 2) installation with a local ISO in the same folder as wubi.exe and without CD (should not download the ISO, but you must use an ISO with lates daily md5)
<xivulon> 3) no ISO and no CD
<xivulon> 1, 2, 3 only on the windows side no need to reboot
<xivulon> check that the uninstaller works
<xivulon> then reboot and go through the linux side installation
<xivulon> check shutdown and suspend and try to install a different kernel
<TheMuso> Ok.
<xivulon> that would be great! thanks a bunch in advance
<TheMuso> np
<bdmurray> xivulon: what rev of Wubi is supposed to be on the images now?
<xivulon> 495 (hopefully)
<bdmurray> So I've a 20080422.3 KDE4 disc and I ran Wubi and it said 487 and didn't end well but using 'strings umenu.exe' the first thing I find is 495.  Do you have md5sums for umenu.exe or some other way to verify the version?
<bdmurray> xivulon: the log is rev 487 too
<xivulon> arg
<xivulon> evand does the build: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/
<xivulon> I guess we can compare with the md5 off the above url
<bdmurray> htm
<bdmurray> the md5sum of 495 != the md5sum of wubi off the cd I have
<evand> uh odd, I did a make clean before the build too.
<xivulon> yes it 487!!!
<bdmurray> yeah, that's the match I get
 * xivulon off to ubuntu-release
<evand> how on earth did that happen?
<evand> r495 was linked to stable as of 16:27 British time
<xivulon> bdmurray thanks a lot for the heads up!
<bdmurray> xivulon: no problem, I'm glad it got sorted and early at that
<TheMuso> Yeah its on the latest set of live images now.
<xivulon> haven't downloaded them, going to bed now
<xivulon> rev495 md5 is a96aa69961f3ed80dd7a88fae1e28196
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phoen jack to work. can anyone help me?
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phone jack to work. can anyone help me?
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phone jack to work. can anyone help me?
<grrrreg> not me
<grrrreg> not me
<grrrreg> not me
<soren> doug2266778822: Repeating the same question over and over again will win you no friends.
<soren> doug2266778822: Especially when the question doesn't belong in the channel in question.
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, for the first kernel upgrade or anything that would involve update-initramfs or update-grub after final, would it possible to have a procedure in place so that the changes are tested on loopinstallation before release?
<xivulon> (if that is not already in place)
<cjwatson> you'd need to talk to heno, I guess. What would we do if that failed?
<xivulon> well the user should be able to boot with an old kernel right?
<xivulon> so far it seems to have worked, but I'd welcome a few extra tests, at least for the first new kernel
<TheMuso> xivulon: Well as part of my wubi testing today, I was able to install another kernel alongside the generic kernel, in this instance I used the rt kernel.
<TheMuso> And I had no issues, both kernels were bootable, no errors on package install.
<xivulon> thanks TheMuso, that is in line with my own testing
<xivulon> arg bdmurray reopened #204128
<james_w> Hi all.
<cjwatson> yo
<james_w> Under what circumstances would lilo be chosen over grub?
<james_w> I just did an alternate install with manual partitioning, and set up LVM, and ended up with lilo.
<cjwatson> if /boot is on LVM; if /boot is on DM-RAID; if /boot is on XFS; if you preseeded grub-installer/skip=true
<cjwatson> yep, that's expected
<cjwatson> did lilo work properly?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w>  /boot is not on LVM though
<james_w> I *think*, let me check
<TheMuso> cjwatson: It would not matter if /boot was on dmraid as to whether lilo or grub is used, as at that point, the BIOS is still managing the disks.
<TheMuso> As its a BIOS fakeraid.
<TheMuso> i.e the BIOS is used to set it up.
<TheMuso> ...or you meant device mapper raid... My ad.
<TheMuso> bad
<cjwatson> well, no, I meant fakeraid
<TheMuso> speech not speaking hyphens in some circumstances.
<cjwatson> I'm just explaining the code, though, I didn't write it :-)
 * TheMuso nods.
<cjwatson>   * Add support for installing GRUB to a Serial ATA RAID disk. Currently this
<cjwatson>     is only possible by using a semi-manual procedure that executes commands
<cjwatson>     in the grub command environment (grub-install cannot be used).
<cjwatson>     The current implementation assumes that teh SATA RAID disk will be listed
<cjwatson>     as the first boot device in the BIOS.
<cjwatson> according to the changelog
<cjwatson> oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood the code
<TheMuso> Right. This is the stuff we'll need to look into for intrepid in any case.
<cjwatson> scratch the /boot on DM-RAID condition, I missed a negation
<james_w> ok, ext3 /boot, swap, xfs on lvm for /
<james_w> that doesn't seem to fit the criteria, but it is similar in places (lvm, xfs), so could it be a bug?
<cjwatson> possibly, if /boot isn't on XFS
<cjwatson> er, on LVM
<james_w> no, it's a separate partition.
<james_w> Would you like a bug report?
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r129 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog generators/50mirror.ubuntu):
<CIA-1> apt-setup: * Remove restricted from cdrom entry if apt-setup/restricted is false
<CIA-1> apt-setup:  (LP: #220805).
<cjwatson> james_w: yes please, on grub-installer with /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman attached
<james_w> I don't have the latter, do I need to do something to make sure they are saved?
<cjwatson> if you've completed installation, both of those will be in /var/log/installer/
<james_w> yup, thanks.
<james_w> "/boot is an lvm volume, cannot install grub"
<james_w> I think this may be even more unlikely to be a problem, as this was an installation after I had to reboot the host, and I picked up an existing LVM setup, which I then started again.
<isgleas> hi everybody
<isgleas> how can I customize profiles on the live cd? I'm trying with sabayon profiling, but it does not work
<isgleas> it doesn't seem to work with live session user
<bdmurray> xivulon: I added some more info to the bug
 * xivulon reading
<xivulon> ah I think I know
<xivulon> that's probably because the wubi executable is on the CD which you are ejecting
<xivulon> the strange part is that the executable should be fully unpacked into the temp folder so there shouldn't be any need to access wubi.exe anymore
<xivulon> but I am quite sure this is it, and that is why it is not an issue when you test wubi in stand-alone mode
<xivulon> when you tested 488 successfully that wasn't on the CD was it?
<xivulon> hmm I have always tested with virtual CD roms
<xivulon> can we please have more testing with real CDs?
<xivulon> can someone post on #ubuntu-testing?
<xivulon> bdmurray: ^
<xivulon> a quick workaround would be to have umenu copy wubi on the tmp folder and then run it from there
<bdmurray> xivulon: to be clear you want more testing of Wubi off of real CDs correct?
<xivulon> absolutely
<xivulon> basically I would like to understand if it is a one off or if it affects every real CD installation
<xivulon> cjwatson ping
<xivulon> bug #204128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204128 in wubi "After install completed bar wasn't all green and installer hung" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204128
<xivulon> hi evand ^^^
<evand|treo> howdy.
<evand|treo> what's the issue?  im on my mobile and hitting lp would exit me from the irc client.
<xivulon> it might be that wubi jams on eject when real CDs are used
<evand|treo> ugh, how on earth could we miss something like that?
<evand|treo> davmor2 did test with real cds on real hw
<xivulon> because if you run wubi off the CD (e.g. wubi.exe is on C:) then it would work fine
<evand|treo> I imagine its far too late for a fix.  does this affect all wubi users?
<bdmurray> I'm talking to him now and his Vista isn't fully up to date
<xivulon> evand we do not know yet
<xivulon> but it might affect all wubi users off CD
<evand|treo> ok
<xivulon> so it is RC IMO
<xivulon> unfortunately yesterday I asked all testers to use the binary off your site because the one on the CD was an old version!
<xivulon> arggg
<evand> so my understanding is that we're going to release note this.  Is that correct?
<cjwatson> it sounds to me like a valid workaround is to tell people with Vista SP3 (or whatever it is) to download wubi from the network and use that?
<bdmurray> evand: that's the impression I have
<evand> cjwatson: sounds right, they just cannot have an Ubuntu CD in the drive
<evand> at least that's my understanding
<evand> wubi is supposed to end up on ubuntu.com for the release, so that should make things a little easier
<bdmurray> I've found 2 possible workarounds
<evand> oh?
<bdmurray> evand: Well as you mentioned running Wubi off the Vista system works.
<cjwatson> evand: my understanding was that it would work provided that you didn't run wubi off the CD
<cjwatson> since xivulon has been saying that copying it to a temporary directory on the hard disk first is a workaround
<bdmurray> Another, messier way, is to reinsert the CD, click the close button in Wubi.  Then choose "Close the program" when you are presented with the Windows dailog that "Wubi is not responding".
<evand> cjwatson: yeah; just re-read the conversation in -release, I take back what I said.
<evand> "With only the minimum amount of memory available, the installation process will take longer than normal, but will complete successfully, and the system will perform adequately once installed. Low-memory systems may be able to use the desktop CD to install by adding the only-ubiquity boot option to run just the installer rather than the whole desktop. "
<evand> Shouldn't that instead reference the "Install Ubuntu" option, rather than requesting the user muck around with the kernel command line?
<evand> from w.u.c/HardyReleaseNotes
<cjwatson> yes, I'll edit, thanks
<bdmurray> I documented my workaround in bug 204128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204128 in wubi "After install completed bar wasn't all green and installer hung" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204128
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> (oops, echan)
<bdmurray> evand: I'm experiencing bug 218973 again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218973 in ubiquity "20080417.1 Guided resize failed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218973
<evand> is it reproduceable?  If so, can you attach partman and syslog
<bdmurray> It fails and in partman I see to run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda8'.  I ran an fsck after exiting ubiquity, started again and now I'm told to run fsck again.  Should I run the fsck while ubiquity is still open?
<cjwatson> that shouldn't be necessary (or indeed helpful)
<bdmurray> I've uploaded the syslog
<bdmurray> evand: I've added /var/log/installer/debug to the bug too
<evand> bdmurray: ok
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2674 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Fix ownership of /home/oem/Desktop in OEM installations (LP: #209683).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-24
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yeah MD5 is much faster.
<xivulon> ah great!
<TheMuso> xivulon: It is noticable on this dual celeron I'm using.
<twb> What infrastructure is responsible for generating the live CDs?  Presumably you aren't using Debian Live's live-helper package...
<TheMuso> twb: livecd-rootfs is the package responsible.
<TheMuso> twb: It does the filesystem images.
<TheMuso> twb: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage is what is used to build all disk images.
<twb> The latter is not Free software?
<TheMuso> However it is somewhat of an effort to set up.
<TheMuso> twb: What do you mean?
<twb> Well, you gave me a URL instead of a package name.
<TheMuso> twb: Thats because its not a package in the archives.
<TheMuso> twb: Its in a bzr repository.
<TheMuso> twb: As its only ever used on Canonical's servers.
<evand> it is free software
<TheMuso> But it is some work to set it up.
<evand> indeed :)
<twb> So it's not a package just because nobody has bothered (cared enough) yet?
<TheMuso> Another reason to dislike vista. It appears that slipstreaming SP1 is not possible. :S
<TheMuso> twb: Its not a package, because the way the scripts are written are very inflexible. They'd need to be totally rewritten in a more flexible and modular way to be useful to the general public.
<twb> So IOW it's a huge kludge? ;-)
<TheMuso> At the moment yes.
<twb> That makes me feel better about my own huge kludges to edit Ubuntu live cds because I didn't know how to make them from scratch.
<twb> Is `mainline' a fork of debian-cd's codebase, or is it a separate codebase that assumes debian-cd is already installed?
<TheMuso> twb: I think its a fork, as the debian-cd that is used for Ubuntu has a lot of modifications.
<twb> OK.
<twb> Sanity check: cdimage can make live CDs, and debian-cd only makes d-i CDs?
<TheMuso> No, debian-cd is used to make both live and d-i CDs.
<TheMuso> I think that is one of the modifications made.
<twb> You're saying that even on Debian, *Debian's* version of debian-cd can make live CDs?
<cjwatson> twb: cdimage/mainline is a wrapper around debian-cd.
<twb> OK.
<cjwatson> debian-cd/ubuntu is our branch (I guess fork nowadays) of debian-cd.
<cjwatson> and sure, it's pretty much a massive (but working) kludge.
<cjwatson> I don't feel bad about it because AFAICS nearly everyone's CD building scripts are a bit like this.
<cjwatson> there's a fairly large pile of wrapper stuff around Debian's CD building scripts too that runs on cdimage.debian.org; I don't think it's ever been released anywhere
<cjwatson> just to deal with the mechanics of shoving all the bits around and publishing them,
<twb> Well, I know for a fact that live-helper's codebase has terrible error handling, and regularly breaks due to "bad" stuff entering Sid.
<cjwatson> s/,$//
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs has good error handling in the sense that it completely refuses to run at the slightest provocation ;-)
<twb> Yeah, the fact that bits of Debian's infrastructure aren't apt-gettable makes me queasy.
<cjwatson> after you run some infrastructure for a while, it stops making you queasy, IME
<cjwatson> running infrastructure is hard enough work without packaging it all up for everyone else as well, especially since if you get it slightly wrong you (e.g.) get mailbombed with error messages from other people's broken installations
<twb> Bleh, some of the stuff our customers are running is developed without even any version control :-/
<twb> I *want* to believe that productization and thorough testing and stuff is worth the investment, even for infrastructure
<cjwatson> the only bit that I really don't like about our cdimage scripts is the fact that germinate integration is handled outside debian-cd
<cjwatson> which was honestly just because it was about a hundred times easier
<cjwatson> but it does mean that there's no point in packaging just the Ubuntu fork of debian-cd, because it's useless for building Ubuntu CDs on its own - it'll never get it right
<cjwatson> also, all of our live CD infrastructure was developed before the Debian Live project got started
<cjwatson> so it wasn't a matter of us reinventing the wheel, it's that now it's a lot of effort to switch to another codebase and would introduce an unknown number of bugs
<twb> I know that.
<twb> I'm in the same boat.
<twb> I have huge swathes of crap that's still Knoppix-based because that was all there was back in 2002
<cjwatson> we used Morphix for the first Ubuntu live CD
<cjwatson> and then poured a hell of a lot of development time into developing something that we could actually maintain
<cjwatson> and autobuild, and stuff like that
<twb> Heh.
<twb> Is Ubuntu planning to move to aufs instead of unionfs?
<cjwatson> it's been discussed, I don't know the kernel team's current thoughts though
<cjwatson> I don't particularly object, just didn't want to try it in hardy
<cjwatson> we've exercised just about every corner case unionfs has, and at this point at least we know which bugs we're encountering :) aufs will take a full release cycle to shake out
<twb> I think unionfs is persona non grata within Debian Live because it is now distributed as a kernel patch instead of as a module.
<cjwatson> meh, it's a patch that creates a module
<twb> They might have fixed that particular issue by now, I dunno.
<cjwatson> or at least was when we initialised our 2.6.24 tree
<twb> I notice that unionfs is "built in" to the ubuntu packages instead of needing m-a hand-holding (like Debian).
<cjwatson> yes, we prefer to actually put the stuff we need in our kernel packages
<cjwatson> one of the reasons we ended up diverging completely on the kernel
<cjwatson> (which is sort of unfortunate and confusing but there it is)
<twb> What constitutes "need"?
<twb> It's not like unionfs is needed post-install, or in the alternate cd
<cjwatson> the desktop CD is a first-class citizen (I think a Debian live CD ought to be too)
<cjwatson> the modules it needs should be maintained properly
<cjwatson> a unionfs-a-like is also useful for other purposes, such as LTSP
<twb> Hmm, how does LTSP leverage unionfs?
<cjwatson> I actually don't know the details, it's just an association somewhere among my neurons
<twb> Doesn't LTSP just serve a read-only x terminal OS to netboot clients, then do everything as remote X?
<twb> OK.
<cjwatson> all I can suggest is that you grep for unionfs in the ltsp source package. :)
<cjwatson> ./client/initramfs/scripts/ltsp-nbd:81:    mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/cow=rw:/rofs=ro unionfs ${rootmnt}
<TheMuso> twb: You could always ask ogra when he's around in #ubuntu-devel if you really want to know I guess.
<twb> I really must get around to grokking LTSP; it has large amounts of intersection with my stuff.
<cjwatson> I'm assuming that it's convenient to give the netboot clients a writable root.
<twb> I notice that e2fs-zero (in livecd-rootfs) seems to do the same thing as the `zerofree' package.
<cjwatson> not used any more, anyway
<twb> Because squashfs?
<cjwatson> but that's good; zerofree is new
<cjwatson> right, it was only needed with cloop
<twb> I hate the cloop stuff, it was icky.
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> and required special measures to be rsyncable
<CIA-1> installation-guide: cjwatson * r421 ubuntu/ (build/entities/urls.ent debian/changelog): * Drop bogus "/ubuntu" from URL to example-preseed on help.ubuntu.com.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2675 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py): * Silence deprecation warning in zoommap.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r462 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/zoommap.py): * Silence deprecation warning in zoommap.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2676 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Usability fixes for the timezone widget:
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Make the hover-to-zoom areas relative to the widget size.
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Zoom in on the location of the cursor, not the edge relative to its
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  position.
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Add a delay for zooming out.
 * evand does the hand crank motion next to bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> location not edge> I'd noticed that one, thanks for fixing
<evand> no problem
<evand> We could do an uninstallation option (wipe and restore the windows bootloader after first backing it up).  Any interest in seeing that, or is the isolinux menu crowded enough :)?
<evand> wipe the paritition*
<evand> I'll take that as a no :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-25
<superm1> evand, i'd think that'd be a neat option to put in the advanced options
<evand> superm1: the UI I was thinking of was automatically backing up the MBR, putting it in a known location, and then adding an option to isolinux/casper that restores the MBR, then looks in fstab and clears the ubuntu partition(s) and, if only one partition is left, resizes it to fill the space.
<evand> but perhaps you're looking at it from a different angle?  Can you elaborate?
<superm1> well UI wise: i was thinking as an option on the last page of ubiquity makes more sense
<superm1> you know that little advanced button
<superm1> but easily preseeding the option from one of the menu items in isolinux
<evand> to back up the mbr, or to do the restore part, or what exactly?
<superm1> oh yeah that.
<superm1> to back it up :)
<superm1> and then for restoring it, put something in friendly-recovery
<superm1> that can grab it
<evand> ah, indeed
<superm1> not sure if there is an "easy" way to invoke friendly recovery on the cd at this point though
<superm1> but that would keep the isolinux menu from getting too cluttered
<evand> perhaps it could be shoved in one of the submenus, though those are all checkboxes at this point
<evand> wow, no cjwatson
<superm1> well thinking about it more, a "recover a broken system" might almost make sense as a main menu item in isolinux
<superm1> and have this end up as one of the options
<evand> ah, perhaps this can be rolled into the existing recovery plans somehow.
<superm1> but in some fashion i think this MBR backup to a standard facility is a great idea
<evand> yeah, other distros have done it for a while so I can't say it's unique
<evand> but it was quite the missing piece when advocating Ubuntu (before Wubi came around and provided an easy way to uninstall)
<superm1> didn't really realize that other distros have had it for a while
<superm1> i've been entrenched in the ubuntu way of doing things for such a while :)
<evand> well, in a limited capacity
<evand> I believe they just dd the MBR to a file.
<evand> but yes, me as well
<superm1> that's what we're doing for our recovery disks too
<superm1> to get the utility partition and recovery partition back in shape easily
<superm1> and properly bootable etc
<evand> neat
<superm1> i'll have to bring by and show you some of the things that me and michael got together w/ UDS for it
<superm1> its all a pretty nice and extensible system now
<evand> yeah, definitely
<evand> are you going to be there for the entirety?
<superm1> yup
<evand> awesome
<superm1> coming in saturday or so i think
<superm1> i'll have to check my flight info
<superm1> it's a looong flight with 3 layovers i think
<evand> really?  I have to go to Atlanta of all places, but that's the only diversion.
<superm1> oh that's the same thing that cory (_MMA_) got too
<superm1> i ended up on american airlines (since i like to wrack up miles), so that's why i got all these hops i guess
<evand> awesome, maybe he'll be on our flight.  For the first time ever I'm sharing a plane with a few coworkers.
<superm1> oh neat.  did you plan your seats accordingly to power and stuff (http://www.seatguru.com)
<evand> Ah, I try to do that with Contential, but I'm on Delta this time around.
<superm1> yeah cory is on Delta too
<evand> good deal
<superm1> right before i bought my tickets a coworker was telling me about seatguru over lunch, so i think i might be watching DVDs the whole way or something now :)
<evand> yeah, it's awesome
<evand> I actually didn't know you could pick your own seat until this past sprint
<evand> now I'm always hunting for a power outlet
<superm1> well i always try to go the route that i pay out of pocket first
<superm1> and then get reimbursed
<superm1> since that means more miles and such
<evand> ah, indeed
<evand> I'm not buying into the milage game much.  At least on Contential it will take several trips to Europe before I get a free domestic flight.
<superm1> well i normally wouldn't either, but american gave me a nice 25k starting thing for opening up one of their frequent flyer master cards
<evand> perhaps I should push for another UDS Australia
<superm1> and i'm sitting at around 50k now
<evand> nice
<evand> I keep getting mailers for that stuff
<evand> perhaps I should just open the Contential card and not use it
<superm1> well they have stipulations that you have to spend like 1000 before you get them or something usually
<evand> ah, lame.
<superm1> well look at it this way though - you will have groceries, gas, and all those regular expenses
<superm1> that 1000 will come up before you know it
<evand> yeah, I just hate using a credit card.
<evand> I find debit cards much easier to manage.
<superm1> i used to agree with that, until both my mom and i had our CC #'s taken somehow
<evand> oooouch
<superm1> and i was really greatful that it was credit cards
<superm1> so they just wiped the charges
<superm1> and we were fine
<evand> yeah, I tend to keep a minimal amount in my checking account for that reason
<superm1> it was weird though, different states, different card companies, different types of charges, almost every variable different except that it was on the same weekend
<evand> my savings and checking accounts with Wamu allow immediate transfers, so its not a big deal to move cash in when I need it
<evand> weird
<superm1> yeah that's pretty convenient
<superm1> ooh yikes.  2:23, i should be in bed.  have a good night :)
<evand> you as well
<mlind> I've got encrypted LVM setup done by Gutsy's alternate installer. I'm unsure how to activate existing crypto and LVM's inside using Hardy alternate installer, is there a guide or wiki entry for this?
<cjwatson> I think you should just need to go to "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" and then back out again
<mlind> cjwatson: There's no such option in the installer menu though
<cjwatson> and then set up the partitions as normal
<cjwatson> blink
<mlind> eh, let me rephrase
<mlind> I probably need to activate the crypto somehow before I can see the LVM inside it
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> "Configure encrypted volumes" then
<mlind> okay, this lets me select the device, but prompts for a "new" password which is bit worrying. is it normal procedure?
<cjwatson> I think you need to have at least one partition set to "Use as: physical volume for encryption" first
<cjwatson> give me a minute, I haven't actually used this much and am answering by reading the code first
<mlind> okay, thanks
<cjwatson> hmm, it seems to want to erase them by default
<cjwatson> (except for the way we nobbled the erase)
<mlind> that doesn't sound right
<cjwatson> (but still)
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451535
<ubotu> Debian bug 451535 in partman-crypto "debian-installer: allow to 'reuse' encrypted volumes" [Wishlist,Open]
<mlind> bummer
<cjwatson> links to http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Rescue/Crypto and says you can do that before starting the partitioner
<cjwatson> not pretty, but looks plausible enough
<cjwatson> we have the fix for the bug Frans referred to in partman-lvm
<mlind> yeah, thanks for the link. looks doable
<mlind> maybe this should have been in the release notes
<cjwatson> I didn't know about it; but it's quite possible to add to the release notes ;-)
<cjwatson> any reason you aren't just upgrading?
<mlind> yeah, I'd prefer clean install
<cjwatson> I'm not going to draft the release notes text right now, but I've added a note to myself to do it
<mlind> and leave Gutsy as a failsafe
<mlind> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> I have been waging a campaign to persuade people that they don't generally need to install from scratch, but if you have a good reason then fair enough
<cjwatson> (dual-boot is different from installing hardy alongside gutsy, though)
<cjwatson> err ... from installing hardy over the top of gutsy
<mlind> okay, I've done deboostrapped install from Gutsy -> Hardy, but I'd like to test out what configuration files does the installer write
<mlind> that "almost possible" in the Debian bug 451535 sounds worrying. Frans says partman doesn't recognize existing filesystems although those can be mounted.
<ubotu> Debian bug 451535 in partman-crypto "debian-installer: allow to 'reuse' encrypted volumes" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/451535
<cjwatson> 11:56 <cjwatson> we have the fix for the bug Frans referred to in partman-lvm
<cjwatson> follow the link to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451970
<ubotu> Debian bug 451970 in partman-lvm "partman-lvm: allow to 'reuse' logical volumes" [Normal,Fixed]
<cjwatson> fixed in partman-lvm 56, and hardy has 57
<mlind> ah, got it. do the magic before starting the partitioner
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, had to reopen bug #206113 since a few users reported issues. No logs yet.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206113 in util-linux "Wubi install cannot create swap space (8.04 Beta) [Regression from alpha 6]" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206113
<cjwatson> xivulon: wouldn't it be clearer at this point to file a new bug, and refer to the old one?
<cjwatson> it gets really confusing to keep closing and reopening bugs
<xivulon> I see, wasn't sure what was the best practice
<cjwatson> it's easier to mark a bug as a duplicate if it turns out to be the same as an earlier one, than to split two bugs apart out of one
<cjwatson> i.e. Launchpad actually supports the former easily, but doesn't support the latter at all
<xivulon> ok, I'll let it as is for now, once I know more (hopefully will get some logs) will change it as appropriate
<xivulon> I have been biten by #8497, can we do something with edd=on for point release? add a menu item maybe?
<cjwatson> there *is* a menu item
<cjwatson> press F6 twice at the boot menu
<authenticate> I meant on the wubi installation menu. That answers it anyway! I will copy what has been done on the live CD!
<cjwatson> oh, ok
<evand> ugh, #ubuntu is stressful.
<cjwatson> wow, you're keeping up with it?
<evand> I have wubi and ubiquity on /hilight and am joined to #ubuntu (and was previously in #ubuntu+1)
<evand> I try to answer questions in there and encourage people to file bugs whenever possible.
<evand> (installer specific stuff, I don't have the time for general support)
<evand> it's mostly been "don't use wubi!" and today started the "I hate the new tzmap but wont say more than its annoying"
<cjwatson> my problems in ISO testing were mostly that I found I needed quite quick reactions to get it to scroll to just the right place
<cjwatson> now, I have quite quick reactions, but I can imagine that that might cause problems
<evand> can you elaborate on that?  I figured the scroll when on edge took away the need for precision movement.
<evand> Is it moving too quickly?
<cjwatson> yeah, I find it tends to move out from under me too quickly, particularly when scrolling vertically (since the vertical size of the visible map is quite short really)
<cjwatson> I noticed you made a change to make the hover areas proportional to the size of the map, which might help
<evand> hopefully.  I'll have to play with slowing it down.  I also need to stop it from scrolling when the mouse moves out of the map area completely (caused by the delay to zoom out change)
<evand> do we have a schedule for 8.04.1 yet?
<cjwatson> oh, I meant to talk with you about that :)
 * cjwatson tries to find the platform meeting where we talked about 8.04.1
<cjwatson> ok, not a lot of detail there
<cjwatson> evand: phone call? still on VoIP?
<evand> cjwatson: sure, I have my phone back, but let me grab the charger.
<evand> One moment.
<evand> (well, I have my old phone on my number now
<evand> )
<cjwatson> hmm, argh, the USB plug won't go in
<cjwatson> I hate computers
<cjwatson> ah, there, it was just very stiff
<evand> heh, you picked a hell of a profession then :)
<xivulon> most common issues I found so far in wubi: 1) wrong disk order; 2) cannot extract iso (unfinalized medium?); 3) mkswap; 4) video and grub4dos
<xivulon> cjwatson I am not too convinced about the edd option in menu, most users will "find out" after installation. At that stage it is easier to explain how to edit menu.lst than to rerun the installation with edd=on
<xivulon> I'd assume that turning it on when more than one disk is detected it's not a good idea correct?
<xivulon> I could also add a small batch file that edits menu.lst on the windows side
<cjwatson> you might be right about menu.lst (actually, device.map is better)
<cjwatson> the problem with turning on EDD is that it causes some systems to fail to boot
<cjwatson> at all
<cjwatson> or to have long delays during boot
<cjwatson> it's also not nearly so widely implemented as we might like
<cjwatson> so it's at best an optional stopgap :-/
<cjwatson> the idea is great, but implementation less so
<xivulon> you cannot turn it on post-boot via sysctl or similar I assume
<cjwatson> also, with the way EDD works, it's entirely possible for two disks to have identical signatures if e.g. they're both fresh from the factory
<cjwatson> no, you can't, it requires stuff to be done in real mode in early boot
<xivulon> is device.map used at boot? not sure how that would help since root is already in grub "space" (hdX,Y)
<xivulon> I was referring about editing menu.lst in post-installation "automatically", which is what I am suggesting users to do at the moment
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-281e2c55090fcd96336e6fe3029fec5aede1a230
<cjwatson> device.map is used by grub-install to map grub devices back and forward so that it can copy the grub image to the right drive
<cjwatson> but I guess you're right that it's important to update groot in menu.lst as well
<xivulon> I have asked bean123 and tinybit if they have any tip on that, they might have some windows-side tool to get the disk number
<xivulon> evand any interesting issue people reported on #ubuntu?
<cjwatson> it's not a disk number as such
<cjwatson> it's a signature of the first bit of the device
<xivulon> do you mean the X in groot (hdX,Y)?
<evand> xivulon: there seems to be a lot of resentment towards wubi
<evand> trying to get to the bottom of it
<xivulon> from users?
<xivulon> I cannot connect there
<xivulon> from what I can gather from the forum things are quite okish
<evand> mostly from people answering questions, from what I can tell
<evand> this happened before if you recall, and I talked to the ops and they stopped spreading FUD
<evand> but it seems to be regular people who are always in #ubuntu now
<cjwatson> xivulon: oh, I see what you mean
<cjwatson> xivulon: Windows-side tools are not any more helpful; you need a reliable way to map that to the Linux device name
<cjwatson> to my knowledge, EDD is the best we have for that
<cjwatson> it's just not very good
<cjwatson> it's fundamentally the same kind of problem we have with mapping between Windows devices and Linux devices
<cjwatson> really, it's mapping Linux devices to anything outside Linux, not something to do with the BIOS as such
<xivulon> evand, is the resentment with the ops?
<xivulon> from the website if most of the bugs are on disk order, it means things are fairly smooth
<xivulon> since that is a 1 in 100 type of issue
<xivulon> (people with multiple disks to begin with)
<evand> hard to say, I haven't been checking to see who's an op (they're not usually +o)
<cjwatson> I have a feeling the resentment is from people who have never used wubi and are not intending to do so
<cjwatson> and is therefore unlikely to be due to wubi bugs as such
<cjwatson> they just don't like the idea
<xivulon> I respect that!
<xivulon> I also suggest people to go for full installation if they have no issues with ISO and partitioning
<evand> I fear that people are amplifying cases where it didn't work.  Someone will see someone complain about it not working and then start telling everyone to avoid it because it's horribly broken.
<evand> but that's just my guess
<cjwatson> could be
<evand> I'll prod more and try to get to the bottom of it
<xivulon> are the ops aware of the wubiguide wiki?
<xivulon> the troubleshooting section should take care of the vast majority of issues
<evand> yes, /msg ubotu wubi
<evand> if you want that changed, pop into #ubuntu-ops when you can
<xivulon> I have also noticed that sometimes people blame wubi for general issues
<xivulon> such as acpi or video
<xivulon> evand cannot reach that (need to edit channel list at home)
<bean123> hi
<xivulon> but they should have a reference to the wubiguide too,
<xivulon> hi bean123!
<xivulon> let me do the introduction
<xivulon> this is the dev that maintains grub4dos if you do not him already
<xivulon> was extremely helpful on several issues with wubi
<bean123> you are ago ?
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> ago is taken on freenode :(
<xivulon> and not a good word to highlight...
<evand> hi bean123, thanks for your hard work on grub4dos!
<xivulon> as mentioned in the email we were discussing about ways to go about wrong disk order!
<xivulon> in menu.lst
<bean123> thanks, :)
<xivulon> bean123 do you have any tip on that?
<bean123> i wonder why to use fixed disk name, can you scan it at runtime
<xivulon> find --set-root?
<bean123> any problem ?
<xivulon> I had that in 7.10 but discarded it in 8.04 since I am not sure that grub (linux) can use it
<xivulon> and that would have involved more extensive changes in update-grub
<xivulon> also can I use relative paths with find --set-root?
<xivulon> in 7.10 used find --set-root with modified absolute paths ,,,,
<xivulon> which is not an option
<bean123> you use grub also ?
<xivulon> was more to prepare for migrations to real partitions by reducing the delta
<xivulon> and have a compatible menu.lst to begin with (only requireing groot replacement)
<bean123> perhaps you can try grub2
<xivulon> not in 8.04
<xivulon> we will probably discuss that at UDS for 8.10
<xivulon> cjwatson would know more
<cjwatson> Colin King is looking at grub2; however grub2 has been on our agenda for over two years and has not yet demonstrated the level of stability we would require
<cjwatson> furthermore, grub2 doesn't help here
<xivulon> bean123 any way to add relative paths to find --set-root
<cjwatson> the fundamental problem remains that of mapping Linux device names to BIOS devices, which none of grub, grub2, or grub2dos can usefully help with
<xivulon> I think that a new grub4dos build could make 8.04.1
<cjwatson> in my opinion, we have done the best we are technically able to do in 8.04
<xivulon> if it fixes the disk order
<cjwatson> except perhaps for making it easier for users to adjust the order manually when it goes wrong
<xivulon> cjwatson, grub4dos has this feature whereby it can set the root disk by looking for a file path
<xivulon> find --set-root
<cjwatson> scanning at run-time *might* be possible, but we would have to leave a UUID-named file around to cope with multiboot systems
<xivulon> sure that would only replace the root line
<xivulon> but...
<cjwatson> we can't just scan for /vmlinuz or whatever
<bean123> can you be more specific, what function do you want to add to find --set-root
<xivulon> the issue is that I need relative paths (if you recall)
<xivulon> now they are added via the root command, e.g. root (hd0,2)/ubuntu/disks
<xivulon> if I use find --set-root, where do I put the relative path?
<bean123> oh, i see, it shouldn't be difficult
<xivulon> I think that would make it, and we could look for /ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz maybe?
<bean123> perhaps i can add a --base parameter to skip the base path
<xivulon> or --relative anyway something like that
<xivulon> cjwatson what do you think?
<xivulon> is it too invasive for 8.04.1
<xivulon> ?
<cjwatson> up to evand
 * evand reads scrollback
<evand> hrm, is /ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz unique enough?
<evand> I suppose so
<xivulon> should be since I do not allow multiple installations
<cjwatson> well, that's why I was thinking of a UUID-named file somewhere
<cjwatson> but in the case of wubi, sure
<xivulon> bean123, I guess it would not hert to add the extra find argument if you do not mind
<xivulon> s/hert/hurt/
<xivulon> relative path argument I mean
<bean123> yep
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, I wasn't sure if his solution adequately addressed the multiboot problem whereas a UUID named file surely would.
<xivulon> or maybe split the relative path to a separate parameter
<xivulon> I could create a UUID filename in C\ubuntu\disks\boot
<xivulon> hopefull users will not delete it
<xivulon> y
<xivulon> but then we would need to preseed it correct?
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, you could have grub-installer create it and fill it into menu.lst
<cjwatson> if the same component does both, preseeding doesn't need to be involved
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> the above solution (sort of) worked well in 7.10 by the way
<xivulon> evand /msg ubotu wubi should mention the WubiGuide. Even better: if you have troubles 1) check the troubleshooting section of the WubiGuide, 2) ask in the wubi forum
<evand> xivulon: can you PM me the exact line you'd like to see and I'll bring it to #ubuntu-ops?
<xivulon> could you take care of that?
<evand> I can, but I'd need to know exactly what you would like ubotu to say when someone requests the wubi factoid.
<xivulon> evand http://paste.ubuntu.com/8075/
<xivulon> feel free to fix my wording
<evand> a little wordy for IRC, allow me to cut it down a bit
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> all yours
<xivulon> another small issue
<xivulon> atm I check for memory >= 256MB
<xivulon> but when users have 256 memory that is sometimes reported to be slightly less
<xivulon> so the check fails and users are confused
<evand> right, when the video card eats some
<xivulon> is it ok to lower the limit to 250MB?
<evand> sounds reasonable
<xivulon> I'd guess though that then I might get tickets about the installer getting stacked...
<evand> you should test it first
<evand> make sure it runs comfortably under those conditions
<evand> then again, it was pretty close at 256
<evand> this might not be a good idea
<xivulon> would that be machine specific I guess (video memory)
<xivulon> ok I'll live it at that, I have a skipmemorycheck flag
<xivulon> and it is in the wubiguide (if only people used it...)
<xivulon> bean123 thanks in advance :)
<bean123> :)
<xivulon> bean123 I am inclined to think that a separate relative path argument might be easier to handle
<xivulon> so to migrate from loopinstallation to realinstallation I can just delete the #groot line and run update-grub (I guess)
<xivulon> hmm maybe not
<xivulon> forget about ^
<bean123> it seems ok, but i need to discuss with tinybit first
<xivulon> lets have it inline
<bean123> ok then
<xivulon> or we will need to handle 8.04 menu.lst and 8.04.1 menu.lst separately
<evand> yeah, please remember that 8.04.1 is still under strict rules wrt changes, so shoot for small deltas
<xivulon> agreed
 * xivulon off
<bean123> just wondering, any plan to use grub2 soon ?
<evand> 13:21:49 < cjwatson> Colin King is looking at grub2; however grub2 has been on our agenda for over two years and has not yet  demonstrated the level of stability we would require
<evand> bean123: ^ possible, though we haven't had much luck in the past
<evand> possibly*
<bean123> what's the problem exactly
<cjwatson> all sorts, it just hasn't had nearly the degree of hammering that grub has had
<cjwatson> no rewrite from scratch is ever half as bug-free as the original until it's had a good period of settling down in wide use; that's why rewrites from scratch are generally a bad idea
<cjwatson> and, frankly, we know the bugs that grub has, we don't (for the most part) know the bugs that grub2 has
<cjwatson> but, shrug, last time I tried it didn't even boot. it's probably worth at least looking at again
<bean123> i think it's working pretty well now, have you checked the latest version
<bean123> i built a live cd some time ago, you can check it out
<bean123> http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/grub2/grub2-2008-04-03.iso.bz2
<bean123> just extract it to C:\, then add this line to boot.ini:
<bean123> C:\g2ldr.mbr="Start GRUB2"
<bean123> just like grub4dos
<xivulon> does anybody know a quick way to replace a file within an ISO? was looking at genisoimage and got lost in the options
<xivulon> to test the vista bug
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, i'm not sure, but perhaps archive manager (file-roller) might let you.  i noticed recently I can "browse" ISOs with it
<cjwatson> mkisofs -r -V 'Ubuntu 8.04 i386' -o hardy-alternate-i386-hacked.iso -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table new-i386
<cjwatson> ^- my rune for building a new image
<cjwatson> assuming unpacked tree in new-i386 (typically created by loop-mount and cp -a)
<xivulon> great thanks!
<xivulon> bug #222018
<xivulon> evand ^
<xivulon> ah don't bother!
<xivulon> the wubi on the website is rev 501 the one on the CD 495
<xivulon> hmm nope
<xivulon> that does should still match with http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<xivulon> the bug is valid
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-26
<K3rmit-D-Frog> Hi, would anyone have any ideas on installing UbuntuStudio using Wubi? I remember being able to do this in 7.x, but I don't see it as an option anymore on the installer.
<sareth> can the alternate installer do encrypted+LVM with the keys on an encrypted partion in a thumb drive?
<xivulon> evand can you pls have a quick look at this log: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=67280&d=1209205208
<xivulon> had 2 or 3 similar reports
<xivulon> evand, #195905 might be quite annoying, if it is confirmed we may lose all of France and a few other countries
<xivulon> I do not understand though why that is wubi-specific
<xivulon> is there a way to disable m-a in preseed as a workaround?
<xivulon> ping *
<xivulon> in fact that should probably be in a separate bug. I'll leave it there for the time being. And reassign later.
<xivulon> now bug#222690
<xivulon> now bug #222690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222690 in wubi "install failed during "import document and setting" at 88% - French windows XP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222690
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-27
<uyann> Where can I find the ubuntu installation logs?
<uyann> I need to find history of my partition...
<uyann> partition table
<uyann> when I installed ubuntu last year..
<evand>  /var/log/installer
<uyann> thank you!!
<evand> you're welcome
<xyzz> hi
<xyzz> is it possible to use cd image as mirror in net install?
<xivulon> cjwatson,evand apparently things will work if I do not set root at all in menu.lst (untested)
<xivulon> since I already call find --set-root to find the appropriate menu.lst at boot (embedded menu.lst) and root is retained
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-20
<shtylman> cjwatson, evand: is the trunk branch now for karmic? would anyone object to an attempt to consolidate the oem-config/ubiquity codebase? or wait after UDS?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3243 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Mythbuntu Frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Explicitly allow the user to progress when the graphics driver is
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  selected. For Wubi installs that contain an NVIDIA or AMD graphics
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  card, the installer would be stuck on this page because of being in
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  automatic mode. This page is not shown on Non-NVIDIA or AMD systems.
<superm1> ^ i'm not sure if evan was planning another upload, so if so i'd like to sneak that in if possible.
<davmor2> xivulon: morning
<xivulon> morning
<xivulon> arg virtualbox crashes in jaunty as soon as I load a kernel
<cjwatson> shtylman: I'd advise doing any work in a separate branch; it's easy to merge
<cjwatson> shtylman: there's no need to wait until after UDS though
<cjwatson> shtylman: the tricky question is how to merge the frontend implementations, given that (a) there are common methods in there (b) there are methods that need to diverge (e.g. the implementation of the language question)
<evand1> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r127.exe - Can you give that a go?
<davmor2> evand1: will do just following some instructions that xivulon gave me first
<xivulon> evand have sent you a few emails
<xivulon> have to go shortly
<xivulon> see r127, and probably we need to remove /S flag from compact. You might want to play with compact a bit from within windows
<xivulon> It seems that /S does not actually recurse on the last argument of the compact command, but on the current dir...
<xivulon> have sent a patch via email to remove /S. have to go now
<CIA-4> wubi: evand * r128 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py):
<CIA-4> wubi: Remove the /S flag from compact calls. It forces compact to run
<CIA-4> wubi: against the current directory.
<evand> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r128.exe
<davmor2> evand np's thanks
<davmor2> evand: the lag just vanished from the install so that is fixed :)
<evand> great
<davmor2> evand: it was taking like 40 minutes to install
<davmor2> just the windows side
<davmor2> right linux part now
<davmor2> go on, go on little wubi install
<davmor2> Yay coppying files
<evand> great
<xivulon> davmor2 so last patch was ok right?
<davmor2> perfic
<xivulon> cool, that weird dos command syntax got me
<davmor2> xivulon: by the looks of things slangsek has already had the fix pushed too
<xivulon> yeah noticed the comment, great
<xivulon> ps did you test 344151 (comment  4), basically there was an issue when the windows username contains non-ascii chars, hopefully should be ok
<davmor2> Pass
<davmor2> I'll have a look at it now
<xivulon> you have to create a windows user with accented chars in the name and install from there
<xivulon> you should see the username box pre-filled with a sanitized version of the username with the non-ascii chars omitted
<davmor2> xivulon: Right I'm doing phillip where the first i has two .. above it and the second has ^ above it that should do it correct?
<xivulon> yes
<davmor2> xivulon: right so it shows up in wubi as phllp is that correct behaviour?
<xivulon> that is as expected, otherwise it would have crashed
<davmor2> cool in that case it works :)
<xivulon> thanks, please comment on the bug
<cjwatson> I don't know about "correct", but it's better than crashing :-)
<xivulon> :)
<cjwatson> (ideal might be to attempt to transliterate to ASCII, or to fix the whole installer workflow so that non-ASCII usernames work - we have a bug for that already)
<xivulon> by the way does the corrent locale affect the range a-z in a regex?
<davmor2> bug 344151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344151 in wubi "[jaunty] Wubi crashes on startup to UnicodeDecodeError when not using English" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344151
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes
<cjwatson> xivulon: if you want "lower-case character" in a locale-sensitive way, you should use [[:lower:]]
<xivulon> i do transform the string to lower before substituting in regex
<cjwatson> [a-z] can give you broken results; for example in some locales it can include A-Y as well
<xivulon> the important thing is that it doesn't include non-ascii chars, if it is upper case it will be caught later
<cjwatson> it might include non-ASCII characters in some locales
<cjwatson> of course so might [[:lower:]]
<cjwatson> [a-z] is probably a bit more likely to do what you want
<xivulon> thta is what I use currently
<davmor2> xivulon: I've added to the bug
<cjwatson> but really it would be better to be more explicit (not for jaunty)
<davmor2> cjwatson: maybe a good topic for karmic uds :)
<cjwatson> hardly necessary to bring up at UDS
<cjwatson> UDS discussions are for big complicated things not individual bugs
<davmor2> Right so it's only me that's lost in this discussion then ;)
<xivulon> I will fix it properly after release, that was a quick patch in an internet caffe
<davmor2> xivulon: well I'm just running the rest of the install to ensure there are no issues
<xivulon> davmor2 thanks a lot for everything, most useful
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3244 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Initially set the extra autopartition options to an insensitive
<CIA-4> ubiquity: state (LP: #362914).
<cjwatson> .decode('ascii', 'ignore') would be one straightforward way in Python to throw away all non-ASCII characters
<xivulon> I tried that but it failed
<cjwatson> WFM
<cjwatson> maybe you tried .encode?
<cjwatson> >>> 'dédéd'.decode('ascii', 'ignore')
<cjwatson> u'ddd'
<xivulon> ah yes I used encode! bugge
<xivulon> r
<cjwatson> I always get confused
<xivulon> evand not sure if you want to patch that, probably it's not worth it at this stage
<xivulon> evand was there any progress with the signing certificate? #204834
<evand> xivulon: checking into it now
<cjwatson> it was "within 24 hours" on 15 Apr
<cjwatson> lamont would be the guy to ask
<cjwatson> evand: where should bug 363335 be reassigned?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363335 in installation-guide "launching Emenu causes "invalid CD detected" message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363335
<evand> cjwatson: sorted
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> kirkland: I heard through the grapevine that you have a new version of kvm that was rejected for upload to ubuntu available somewhere.  Could you point me at it?  I'm having issues whereby KVM only continues working when it has focus.
<evand> Lovely.  I'm running into an issue where the installer is showing the resize widget for use_biggest_free.  It does not cause the installer to crash or make the option unusable, though.
<evand> I'm looking into a fix
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3245 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Properly reset the 'after' partition bar when switching between 'use
<CIA-4> ubiquity: the largest continuous free space' and 'install them side by side.'
<evand> I'm just double checking that.
<cjwatson> is this release-critical? images have already been rolled ...
<evand> I don't think it's release critical, but it will look odd
<evand> basically, you'll get an incorrect display in the after partition bar (the resize widget with the wrong data) instead of the correct display for use_biggest_free.
<cjwatson> best mention it on #ubuntu-release. I think it's probably too late unless we need to reroll for something else ...
<evand> ok, noted
<evand> thanks
<kirkland> evand: huh?
<kirkland> evand: that's a weird one
<evand> I used to get it a while ago
<kirkland> evand: btw, i had 4 kvm's that i let run for a week
<evand> and it's back with the latest kvm version
<kirkland> evand: i killed them after 7 days of uptime
<evand> wow, glad to hear.  Equally I can no longer reproduce that bug.
<kirkland> evand: that is in deed a strange one
<kirkland> evand: can you tell me a bit more about how you're launching them?
<evand> kvm -m 768 -boot dc -hda hda.img -hdb hdc.img -no-quit -k en-us drom jaunty-desktop-amd64-20090420.iso
<kirkland> evand: why the -k en-us ?
<kirkland> evand: that should not be necessary
<evand> I think that's leftover from working around an old bug
<kirkland> evand: yeah, i fixed that in intrepid ;-)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3246 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<superm1> evand, so it's not likely that these last changes from today for ubiquity will make it in for gold media?  (I'm of course hoping to get the mythbuntu one in, but didn't want to raise it and cause re-rolls for everything else if it came to it)
<cjwatson> not at present ...
<superm1> would it be possible to upload the new ubiquity then to the archive and just request mythbuntu to get re-rolled with it and the others opportunistically? or is the preference to not upload it to the archive at all then?
<mpt> evand, cjwatson: Have you ever noticed <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubiquity>?
<cjwatson> mpt: ages ago, but in general trying to trawl through Launchpad for blueprints that we didn't write is a pointless exercise and I rarely bother
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> can't mark 'em implemented
<mpt> can't mark 'em as duplicates
<cjwatson> "This project uses blueprints" is disabled for ubiquity
<mpt> can't shoot 'em
<cjwatson> superm1: we wouldn't want to have packages out of sync with the images for final release
<superm1> cjwatson, ah i see.
<xivulon> evand they just filed 364166, have posted a possible patch, not sure if you want to push it
<evand> xivulon: I suggest discussing whether or not it's release critical with slangasek
<xivulon> will do, might be good to branch off and prepare a build though, and have davmor2 play with it, just in case
<davmor2> xivulon: busy now :( might have time tomorrow
<xivulon> I can only test (fairly late) tonight myself
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-21
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3247 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.13
<davmor2> evand: r129 fixes the c:\ubuntu issue
<evand> great
<evand> it's already uploaded and linkd
<evand> linked*
<evand> it will get included if the CDs are rerolled (without having to update the livefs)
<davmor2> evand: to be honest they are looking fairly solid at the moment
<evand> indeed
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r139 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst): Run 'apt-get clean' after package installation (LP: #364249).
<soren> I'm presuming this is a topic that has come up before, so I'd like to get you guys' feedback on it: It's rather common for people to want to add disks to their system some time after they've installed and used their system for a while. Is there any chance the partitioning components from the installer could be made available in the installed system in some form?
<soren> It seems inconvenient that the interface to set up RAID sets or LVM or whatever is /completely/ different between the installer and the installed system.
<cjwatson> it would be nice but is very hard ...
<cjwatson> partly because by that point partitions are mounted and so half of the partitioner would stop working, which it isn't very good at dealing with right now
<soren> cjwatson: Hmm... Yeah. As a start it could be used to deal only with completely unused disks, but that will appear as a rather arbitrary limitation to users, I think.
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure there's a wishlist bug for it, but there are a lot of dependencies to clear first
<soren> I'm just thinking that I really want to have some sort of interface for setting those kinds of things up on servers, and was hoping I'd be able to reuse most of the stuff from d-i.
<soren> Reimplementing it from scratch would be a real pain.
<soren> Wishlist bug on Launchpad or Debian's BTS?
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=399805
<ubottu> Debian bug 399805 in partman "partman: ability to run outside of d-i" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> to be perfectly honest, though, I don't think it's likely that you'll get this using partman any time soon
<soren> Alright. Noted.
<cjwatson> bug 364539 is breaking my head
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364539 in ubiquity "ubiquity keyboard layout right window blank when going Back from Step 4 to Step 3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364539
<cjwatson> the symptoms I'm seeing are literally impossible
<shtylman> cjwatson: heh...thats great
<shtylman> cjwatson: what about line 1108 in gtk_ui.py?
<shtylman> doesn't that function run before every page step? and wouldn't that clear the keyboard layouts chosen?
<shtylman> cjwatson: barring anything else those lines do, by commenting out 1108-1110 the bug goes away
<cjwatson> sure, but all the calls to apply_keyboard are guarded with checks for non-None
<cjwatson> specifically it's the one in on_suggested_keymap_toggled
<cjwatson> anyway, I'll figure it out, I was just moaning :)
<shtylman> haha
 * davmor2 gives cjwatson a cookie
<evand1> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cmsj/wubi-r129-signed.exe - can you test that
<davmor2> evand1: is it different to the r129 then?
<xivulon> -signed
<evand1> it's just signed
<xivulon> dave see 204834
<davmor2> bug 204834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204834 in wubi "wubi and umenu executables are not signed with a code signing certificate" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204834
<davmor2> xivulon evand: is this to be done as though I was downloading it rather than from cd?
<xivulon> it should not matter, in practice it is unlikely to make the CD
<xivulon> should appear as the left hand side of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12800265/uac-signatures.png
<xivulon> herm right-hand side
<evand1> You should at the very least see "Canonical Ltd" in the text on the dialog box
<xivulon> I am happy if we can avoid the "Unidentified Program" label
<davmor2> Right I've dl'd it but I'm going for tea now so I'll install xp and run it on there after
<davmor2> xivulon, evand: you might want to check out that signed r129 I'm getting no disk error
<davmor2> actually don't worry just me
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-22
<lfaraone> How does ubiquity interact with the partition manager? (does it use python bindings to libparted, or is that in C?)
<TheMuso> lfaraone: ubiquity uses the d-i framework at the backend, with wrappers around parts to be used with the ubiquity GUI and the lives.
<evand> cjwatson: do you mind sharing the options you use for kvm and virtio?  I believe I overheard you yesterday talking about undocumented options.
<davmor2> evand: Morning All tested no mass re-spins so no wubi in :(  r129-signed worked I don't know why it was complaining about no disk
<cjwatson> lfaraone: partman-base includes a 'parted_server' program; coupled with some other code it basically amounts to shell bindings to libparted
<evand> davmor2: ok, no worries
<cjwatson> lfaraone: and then the ubiquity integration on top of that is more complicated, as TheMuso said
<cjwatson> I answered evand in person, but for the record I usually use something like 'kvm -m 384 -drive file=t.img,if=virtio,boot=on -cdrom jaunty-desktop-i386.iso' (the boot=on bit is undocumented
<cjwatson> )
<soren> cjwatson: Hm? It's listed quite clearly in the "kvm -h" output.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3224 karmic/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Fix return value from get_keyboard/get_keyboard_variant if the stored
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  default layout/variant is None (LP: #364539).
<cjwatson> soren: oh, I was reading qemu(1) rather than kvm-qemu(1)
<soren> cjwatson: Oh :)
<davmor2> soren: you about still?
<soren> davmor2: Yes.
<davmor2> replying on server seems a more sensible place
<soren> davmor2: There's actually an #ubuntu-virt channel :)
<davmor2> soren: cool
<davmor2> another one to bookmark
<lfaraone> cjwatson: so what would be the easiest way for me to manipulate system partitions programmatically from python :)
<cjwatson> lfaraone: err, I don't know I'm afraid. There used to be python bindings to libparted but I'm pretty sure they're unmaintained. Maybe you could track them down and maintain them? :-)
<lfaraone> cjwatson: hehe. There was a GSCOC project in 2005, it doesn't even compile anymore on 2.6.
<davmor2> cjwatson: you going to be at the party tomorrow?
<davmor2> evand: ditto
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'm not sure, maybe very briefly
<cjwatson> I'm expected back home that evening
<davmor2> cjwatson: why are you at CT
<cjwatson> CT?
<davmor2> Canonical Towers
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, I am
<davmor2> Oh well I'll be going there first. So I'll say hi then :)
<evand> davmor2: I'll most likely be there
<davmor2> cool
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3225 karmic/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Make create/edit partition mount combo box activate the window default
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #364564).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-23
<xivulon> hmm the stable link http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/stable points to the unsigned version, not the signed version (204834)
<davmor2> Congratulations Everybody and here's to the next release
<evand> cjwatson: experiencing technical difficulties.  I'll have your usb disk back to you just as soon as I can write a new image, dd it off, then write it to your disk.
<cjwatson> no rush
<evand> something went wrong in writing the syslinux mbr to the first cut
<lool> evand, cjwatson: I realize now I should have created an Ubuntu bzr branch of flash-kernel; would you mind telling me if this is the correct step of actions: a) register flash-kernel as a VCS import (not sure if there's something special I should verify here) b) branch that at the revisions I started from and push it as the ubuntu branch c) import all ubuntu uploads I did in jaunty, tag them
<persia> lool, That's roughly what I did for a similar case where I "recovered" a d-i component into bzr.
<lool> I hope it's ok if I do it and it's not owned by Ubuntu Installer Team
<persia> Well, the vcs-imports branch is going to be owned by vcs-imports anyway.
<cjwatson> lool: that's right
<persia> If you push to ~ubuntu-core-dev, you should be fine.
<cjwatson> lool: please make your branch owned by ubuntu-core-dev
<mvo> evand: did I mention that the timezone map widget is really nice ?
<evand> mvo: Thanks!  Do thank kwwii as well as he did the map artwork for it.
<mvo> I will! that was probably a lot of work
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3248 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac debian/changelog): ubiquity 1.12.13 never ended up in jaunty in the end; bump to 1.13.0 for karmic
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3249 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/karmic
<nrg> hello all
<nrg> hopefully a quick question
<nrg> is there a way to disable the scanning of security.ubuntu.com?
<nrg> from kickstart?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-24
<MSpin> Why does d-i hate me so?:)
<cjwatson> MSpin: might want a little more detail than that ...
<GeSTaM> Âñåì ïðèâåò =) êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ïîëíîìó íóáó ubuntu íàñòðîèòü vpn ñîåäèíåíèå? =)
<_ruben> might wanna try that in english instead
<GeSTaM> Hi all! Who can help  ubuntu to adjust vpn connection?
<evand> well then
<_ruben> heh
<xivulon> evand there are a few issues with non-ascii chars still, I think we will need to release a new stand-alone in the coming days
<cjwatson> evand: can you add the intro message back to ubiquity?
<evand> sure
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3250 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Add translation support for the "Free Space" string in the GTK frontend
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partition bars (LP: #365490).
<xivulon> in the meantime, could you do a build with log.debug(lines) thrown in src/backends/common/utils.py > replace_line_in_file before #257 and post it to 365642
<xivulon> evand ^
<xivulon> and maybe one at the beginning of the function to check the args
<xivulon> by the way, you think you can add the icon to the certification? (images)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3251 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepUserInfo.glade): Widen password entry boxes a bit (LP: #364499).
<MSpin> cjwatson: I was mostly venting.   I think I got a nearly working partman config now.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3252 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Re-enable the alpha intro message.
<MSpin> ok, now I need some assistance with partman.  I'm trying to get a 10G root, 2gig swap and the rest into a LVM VG
<MSpin> This: http://pastebin.com/d16382e87 errors saying it can't create a partition outside the disk
<cjwatson> could you put 'set -x' on the second line of /lib/partman/lib/recipes.sh (you'll need to arrange for something like the hostname question not to be preseeded, so that you have a chance to step in and edit that file with nano) and then get me /var/log/syslog?
<cjwatson> actually, make that /lib/partman/lib/base.sh - might as well be complete
<cjwatson> and also get me /var/log/partman
<MSpin> k, one sec
<MSpin> um, any good options for getting the files off ?
<MSpin> no scp, and nc isn't connecting for some reason
<cjwatson> anna-install openssh-client-udeb; then you have scp
<MSpin> thanks!
<MSpin> syslog: http://filebin.ca/ufkdhn
<MSpin> partman: http://filebin.ca/ktwyy
<cjwatson> ok, probably can't look straight away, approaching the end of my day
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug (on partman-auto) as a reminder
<MSpin> ok
<MSpin> thanks!
<MSpin> if I add a stanza for a /boot partition, it works fine
<tjaalton> MSpin: I think you need to use "-1" to let it use the "rest of the disk" for the lvm partition
<tjaalton> it's new in jaunty
<MSpin> tjaalton: it works if I just add a small /boot partition
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<MSpin> but, then again, partman hates me:)
<MSpin> err partman-auto
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-25
<Slick666> Hey all, I have a wierd install problem I can't seem to find on any of the forums
<Slick666> I just did an upgrade
<Slick666> and my blocks used and blocks available in df don't agree
<cjwatson> that happens when you have deleted files that are still in use by running processes; it may well go away after a reboot
<Slick666> df shows that I'm not using all my 1k blobks but still I have 0 free
<cjwatson> that said, this channel is more for initial installation ...
<Slick666> I've rebooted a coulpe times
<Slick666> I've also deleted files after using rm
<Slick666> the used blocks reduce but I never get any available
<cjwatson> oh, there's 5% reserved for root
<Slick666> Ive also forced an fsck but I'm stuck it seems
<Slick666> ah
<cjwatson> sorry, I thought you were talking about df and du disagreeing
<Slick666> yea, that what I keep comming up with on google
<cjwatson> you can adjust the reserved percentage with tune2fs's -m option; see its manual page. I don't know offhand whether you can do that while the filesystem is mounted, and would be inclined to recommend using recovery mode to change it if you need to.
<Slick666> ah, yea your right
<cjwatson> but bear in mind that if you reduce it too much then you'll have fragmentation problems
<Slick666> I don't remember that being set before
<Slick666> cool
<Slick666> I think thats what was causing so many things to go wrong
<cjwatson> you probably just didn't notice - it's been set by default forever
<Slick666> probably
<Slick666> thanks for the heads up
<RicardoPerez> Riddell: Hi! I recently noticed that an old Ubiquity issue has reappeared in the Kubuntu 9.04 installer (only in Kubuntu, not Ubuntu). It's bug #225876. May I need to reopen it, or to open a new one?
<cjwatson> RicardoPerez: please file new bugs for recurrences rather than reopening the old one; it could well be a new underlying cause with similar symptoms and it gets pretty annoying when people reopen ancient bugs for that kind of thing
<cjwatson> just refer to the older bug in the description
<cjwatson> if it turns out to be the same bug, we can mark it as a duplicate, which is a lot easier than trying to split out stuff from an existing bug
 * cjwatson goes to do weekend things
<RicardoPerez> cjwatson: ok, thank you very much!
<ashen_sharuga> Hey I see this is a channel for the development of ubiquity - so maybe this isn't the place to ask questions about not being able to install ubuntu?  if that's the case can you point me to a place that can help me.  I've been able to install numerous distros on my computer.  But just recently I tried to install and tryout Jaunty.  I'm able to load the liveCD, it can 'see' all the partitions under the Places menu, however whe
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-26
<mannohneschuh> moin
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-26
<Shadowmancer> got a weird issue with the installer, i get to the prepare partition section of the installation but no partitions come up, i used sudo blkid it see's my hdd, i can mount the hard drive i want to install ubuntu to, i can do a sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt to my hdd and it mounts but partman
<Shadowmancer> (after some reading i discovered this is what the installer uses to find the partitions) can't seem to figure out i have a hdd
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: if you can wait around for a couple of hours, I'd be interested in debugging this with you when I get into the office
<Shadowmancer> ]ok
<Shadowmancer> that would be alright
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: ok, so just as a quick check, can you please run 'sudo parted -s /dev/sda print'
<Shadowmancer> sorry i got to go damn dinner
<Shadowmancer> i'll try to be back in a couple of hours
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4112 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu15, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu17, hw-detect 1.73ubuntu4,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: migration-assistant 0.6.5, partman-auto 89ubuntu8, partman-partitioning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 72ubuntu4.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4113 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.22
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, morning dude
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: hi.  I'm going through your video and attempting to match it using some virtual disk images on an external disk.
<cjwatson> may take a while.
<DASPRiD> i hope the video helps finding the problem :)
<cjwatson> we'll see
<ara> cjwatson, I uploaded the information you required for bug 568312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568312 in partman-iscsi "Installer fails to find a target when using authentication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568312
<cjwatson> ah, thank you
<cjwatson> Apr 26 08:38:35 main-menu[335]: (process:6453): iscsiadm:
<cjwatson> Apr 26 08:38:35 main-menu[335]: (process:6453): cannot make connection to 192.168.101.100:3260 (111)
<cjwatson> networking issue?
<soren> 111 is connection refused, isn't it?
<ara> cjwatson, networking is not the issue, as the same configuration without authentication works perfectly
<cjwatson> understood - but that's a low-level error, not subject to auth/non-auth difference, so I don't quite understand
<cjwatson> I'm also seeing (different) differences between auth/non-auth
<cjwatson> very confusing
<ara> cjwatson, do you want me to run non-auth with "set -x" ?
<ara> (or any other configuration)
<cjwatson> ara: might as well, though I'm debugging something else just at the moment
<cjwatson> but it can't hurt
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: reproduced
<ara> cjwatson, ok, will do and will attach the log to the bug report
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: I think I misunderstood your bug to start with; I didn't realise you were starting out with blank disk images
<DASPRiD> heh :)
<DASPRiD> and i thought that was clear :)
<cjwatson> so I guess the question is why you're allowed to have that new /boot partition marked as "keep and use existing data" *at all*
<cjwatson> there's no existing data to keep!
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: but you said you could mount /dev/md0 while the partitioner is running
<cjwatson> that doesn't seem consistent with blank disk images?
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, uh, did i?
<DASPRiD> i did only do what i did in the video
<cjwatson> er, wait, you're not the original bug reporter are you
 * cjwatson kind of wishes that people would file new bugs, and let us mark them as duplicates if they are :-/
<cjwatson> in the original bug report, it seems clear that /boot already exists
<cjwatson> so are you quite sure that you have the same bug?
<cjwatson> (I'm not sure you *don't* have the same bug either - it just doesn't seem obvious)
<ara> cjwatson, Launchpad interface drives people to mark test as duplicates, rather than filing a new one, maybe that's why
<ara> cjwatson, maybe it should change that to certain packages where the maintainers prefer new bugs (xorg, linux, ubiquity...)
<cjwatson> ara: heh, we were just having that debate in person.  my argument is that it makes sense to try to reduce duplication for crash reports, but for anything where the user types in something more descriptive themselves, they should *never* be guided towards possible existing duplicates regardless of package
<cjwatson> to me there's a clear difference between the desirable workflow for crash reports and for descriptive bug reports
<ara> sure, but for packages with little maintenance, maybe a duplicate makes sense
<ara> I wouldn't like to participate in a seahorse bug day (i.e.) where the main activity is marking tons of duplicates of the same bug
<ara> in that case I think that Launchpad interface works OK
<Shadowmancer> back cjwatson
<Shadowmancer> :)
<cjwatson> you missed your slot, hang on :)
<cjwatson> but get me that parted output when you can?
<Shadowmancer> sure thing
<Shadowmancer> ok so i can't copy and paste the output since the computer i'm working on has no net connection
<Shadowmancer> but in short it see's the hdd, identifies it as primary, see's the partition table as msdos, its flagged as bootable (i did that with ubuntu) fs is fat32, and each sector size is 512
<cjwatson> huh, I wasn't expecting that
<cjwatson> ok, I will need some log files from the installer, so can you get a USB stick into it or something?
<cjwatson> specifically I need /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<Shadowmancer> yeah sure thing
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, i'm pretty sure it's the same bug, as me and the reporter experience the same symptoms
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: yeah, you have different situations leading up to it though
<cjwatson> just as a general point, please don't assume that same symptoms => same bug
<cjwatson> I'll leave this as it is for now since it could well be the same thing, but the logic isn't sound that's all
<DASPRiD> well, as long as after a fix i can install on two blank disks, i'm fine ;)
<Shadowmancer> wow i some how killed nautilus :P
<Shadowmancer> now i need to command line copy
<Shadowmancer> go me :P
<cjwatson> sorry to hammer on about this, but the problem is that jumping into an existing bug often actively sucks developers' time by having to try to disentangle problems
<cjwatson> anyway, as I say I can reproduce *your* problem, just no idea if it'll deal with the original reporter's bug so am I supposed to close the bug when I fix it or not? :P
<cjwatson> /dev/md0 is definitely missing the ext3 magic number by the time it comes round to try to mount it, but I can see mkfs.ext3 being run
<cjwatson> trawling through the logs to try to figure out what else is eating it in between
<Shadowmancer> yeah
<Shadowmancer> well the odd thing with partmans log which i checked already is that it only calls my flash drive
<Shadowmancer> the one the live disk is loaded into :/
<cjwatson> let me do the interpretation please :)
<cjwatson> it's not always straightforward to interpret these logs
<cjwatson> so I'd rather just get the log files and look at them
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: hm, unfortunately /dev/md0 is (of course) mkfsed way early, so most of the partitioner's operations come between that and mount :-/
<Shadowmancer> yeah ofcourse, would you like the ubiquity debug log?
<cjwatson> sure, /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> that's all I need though, no others
<cjwatson> oh crap, here we go
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/commit.d/50format_ext3: Try to create file system for /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=md0/0-998244351
<cjwatson> [...]
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/init.d/49md: IN: NEW_LABEL =dev=md0 loop
<Shadowmancer> just put them in paste bin?
<cjwatson> sure, whatever
<cjwatson> eventually a bug report but that will do for now
<avelldiroll> Hi all, i was about to fill a wishlist-bug in the launchpad for ubiquity, but i figured i would drop by here before to get some comments first - so here it is: from my point of view it would be useful to add a way to save the mbr before installing grub (it's only useful 1 out of 100 install, but when it is it saves tones of time and stress for new users). A great place for that would be an option in the "advanced" menu at step 7
<avelldiroll>  in ubiquity that would wrap "dd" and allow the selection of a volume to copy it to (usb disk or whatever)
<avelldiroll> arf ... sorry for the long post
<cjwatson> shouldn't be done in ubiquity at all.  there's already a bug report on grub2 for it.
<cjwatson> and it's been brought up upstream.  there was some contention but it really ought to be fixed there.
<cjwatson> it certainly shouldn't have any UI in ubiquity
<avelldiroll> ok thanks for the info
<cjwatson> I can't find the master bug report for it just now, but it's definitely been filed somewhere :)
<avelldiroll> cjwatson, no problem ... i should be able to find it :)
<cjwatson> not going to change for lucid now though, sorry
<cjwatson> will try to do something about it for maverick
<avelldiroll> I was not thinking about lucid ... i believe this sort of thing to be pre-alpha considerations ...
<Shadowmancer> http://pastebin.com/YWbA9k5H
<Shadowmancer> http://pastebin.com/9gDQiSDw
<Shadowmancer> sorry its taken so long
<Shadowmancer> i was doing 101 things
<cjwatson> tell me about it ...
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: can you run 'sudo parted_devices' and show me the output?
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: also, are you running the installer from the disk you're trying to install to?
<Shadowmancer> no
<Shadowmancer> i am using a thumb/flash drive with the installer to install to a sata hdd
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: ok, how about that 'sudo parted_devices' output then?
<Shadowmancer> yeah its coming, the damn thing is going weird about the flash drive i used to transport it so i had to reboot it
<Shadowmancer> http://pastebin.com/fXiZM1qK
<cjwatson> any RAID, fake-RAID, or multipath involved here?
<cjwatson> (that you know of)
<avelldiroll> i checked the grub bugtracker ... saving the mbr has been included as a task ( http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=27058 ) ... but the task is closed ( http://savannah.gnu.org/task/?func=detailitem&item_id=9252 ) because "Users who would know about this option should be able to use `dd' instead." ... i don't get the feeling that reporting this again would achieve anything
<cjwatson> it wouldn't :)
<avelldiroll> :)
<cjwatson> there's been disagreement upstream, that closure probably isn't final
<cjwatson> when I have some time I'll bring it up again
<avelldiroll> thanks ... that would ease the work of people trying to help users with tatooed laptop
<Shadowmancer> nope
<Shadowmancer> its a single Sata hdd
<Shadowmancer> old thing
<Shadowmancer> a few years old
<cjwatson> so rather than playing twenty questions, let's have you get a detailed log
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: please reboot, and get to the live session rather than going straight into the installer
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: edit /lib/partman/init.d/30parted as root - you'll find a line 'set -e' near the top, change that to 'set -ex'
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: then start the installer from a terminal by running 'ubiquity -d'
<Shadowmancer> sure thing
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: run through the installer until you reproduce the bug, then exit the installer and send me those three log files again
<Shadowmancer> http://pastebin.com/6C4bheSq
<cjwatson> Shadowmancer: ok, and the other two?
<Shadowmancer> which other 2?
<cjwatson> 11:48 <cjwatson> Shadowmancer: run through the installer until you reproduce the bug, then exit the installer and send me those three log files again
<cjwatson> I asked for three log files - /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> that pastebin item just has the third of those
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4114 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py): Correctly select the detected timezone (LP: #559647).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559647 in ubiquity "[Lucid] "Where are you?" screen doesn't select timezone" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559647
<Shadowmancer> oh you want the syslog and partman log
<Shadowmancer> doh missed that
<Shadowmancer> i'll get them
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: at this point, I can't find any evidence that this ever worked as I think it ought to, so it may not be a regression in lucid which might make it harder for me to get a fix in at this point
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: I think that you should be able to avoid the bug by not setting up /boot until *after* you've done the LVM setup
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: I'm downloading a karmic image at the moment for comparison (and will try hardy if that succeeds)
<Shadowmancer> hrmmm partman wasn't created
<Shadowmancer> the partman log didn't get created i mean
<Shadowmancer> :/
<cjwatson> never mind that then, just get me syslog
<Shadowmancer> i am
<DASPRiD> okay thanks
<ara> cjwatson, I found a minor issue with iscsi auth, but I wanted to ask you first if you fixed it in version 14. If I enter the wrong user/pass and it gives me auth error, when going back, it loops indefinitely in an error showing "No password was entered"
<cjwatson> yeah, I fixed that one
<cjwatson>   * Back up to appropriate previous state after asking
<cjwatson>     partman-iscsi/login/empty_password.
<cjwatson> uh, I think so anyway.  worth double-checking of course.
<ara> cjwatson, ok, I'll double check when a new ISO is available
<Shadowmancer> sorry its taking so long the damn thing crashed
<Shadowmancer> this computer is driving me beserk
<DASPRiD> at least not nuts :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4115 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Don't reboot on failure if we say we're not going to.
<cjwatson> damn, I think this md thing actually stems from a parted change
<DASPRiD> so it is actually a lucid one?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> pretty sure anyway
<Shadowmancer> grrrr cjwatson i think i'll call it a night with this problem >.<
<Shadowmancer> i got to work on other things and all its doing is giving me a headache
<Shadowmancer> i won't be back at my mums place for a couple of weeks so maybe i can work something better out
<Shadowmancer> ttyl
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, then we clearly need it fixed
<cjwatson> yeah, working on it
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r968 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/md):
<CIA-3> partman-md: Only call NEW_LABEL on MD devices if they're empty, since with current
<CIA-3> partman-md: parted this unconditionally clobbers the superblock (LP: #542210).
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r969 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/md-devices):
<CIA-3> partman-md: Register partman-md/confirm_nooverwrite, associated with the
<CIA-3> partman-md: partman-md/confirm template.
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r970 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r971 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 49ubuntu1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542210
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1280 partman-lvm/ (debian/changelog init.d/lvm-devices):
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: Register partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite, associated with the
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: partman-lvm/confirm template.
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1281 partman-lvm/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1282 partman-lvm/debian/changelog: releasing version 69ubuntu1
<DASPRiD> \o/
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r700 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/crypto):
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: Register partman-crypto/confirm_nooverwrite, associated with the
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: partman-crypto/confirm template.
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r701 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu5
<lfaraone> If somebody did the work to test etc, could we replace the Live USB tool used in Ubuntu with the one used in Fedora? (which has the advantage of being cross platform among other things)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4116 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Always run wrap_fix in its entirety, even if the width or height
<CIA-3> ubiquity: hasn't changed, as we may have switched text direction since the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: last run (LP: #560114).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560114 in ubiquity "Truncated text in Ubiquity after selecting Hebrew" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560114
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4117 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepKeyboardConf.ui):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Properly align keyboard_test_label, which was getting cut off in RTL
<CIA-3> ubiquity: languages with the wrap_fix in place.
<ev> the extended_layout stuff might finally land soon: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2010-April/msg00070.html
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4118 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.23
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r189 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py):
<CIA-3> wubi: str.replace() does not do in place modification of the string
<CIA-3> wubi: (LP: #567969).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567969 in wubi "Wubi's help boot cd options goes to ubiquity automatic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567969
<superm1> ev, dang, those fixes you made above appear to break some of the third party plugins i've got somehow vertically now. http://imagebin.org/94504
<ev> fuck
<superm1> the regular pages were getting that in oem-config too when you maximized the window
<ev> noted, testing now
<ev> superm1: remind me, is that in a public branch?
<superm1> ev, yes
<superm1> lp:dell-recovery
<ev> righto
<ev> superm1: does this happen to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422895/
<ev> superm1: what page specifically in oem-config?
<superm1> ev, the tz page
<superm1> i'm trying to get my env back together to try that fix you posted right now
<ev> okay, thanks
<superm1> http://imagebin.org/94506 yeah that fixes the one label it looks like
<superm1> so i might just have to adjust a bunch of them with that similar change
<ev> hrm, I cannot reproduce the timezone page thing
<ev> cjwatson: is still trying though
<ev> confirmed when I switch to simplified Chinese
<cjwatson> if it's only when the window is maximised, I don't think it's worth a respin at this point
<cjwatson> so far I can only make it happen in zh_CN, but only when maximised, and the page should be intelligible without that anyway
<superm1> once i make it happen in zh_CN and switch back to english english is messed up too from what i saw so far
<superm1> but yeah zh_CN was the easiest to reproduce it with
<superm1> ev, cjwatson so i'm still seeing other core pages get cut off when you switch locales though too; for example german user page: http://imagebin.org/94534
<ev> superm1: for what it's worth, the german text getting cut off on the user setup page existed before my recent changes, I was just unable to reproduce it
 * ev digs for the bug
<ev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/5688851
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 5688851 not found
<persia> bug #568851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568851 in hexwars "Deleting BITMAPs results in segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568851
<persia> (no)
<ev> whoops
<ev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/568885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568885 in ubiquity "ubiquity unable to read an option" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Ah :)
<superm1> ev, ah.  too bad :(
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-27
<dpm> hi cjwatson. It seems that there were some new strings in the d-i POT template that got imported after string freeze. Translators are asking what these strings were and how they got in the template (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2010-April/003620.html), I interpret mostly out of curiosity. It's nothing urgent, but if you've got a minute and you know where they came from, could you tell me a few words, so I reply to the thread?
<dpm> (or you might want to reply yourself, whatever you prefer)
<dpm> These are the strings, for reference: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<cjwatson> dpm: yes, I know, I ran the manual import :-)
<cjwatson> unfortunately it was too late - I hadn't noticed that the automatic stuff was failing
<cjwatson> so it's my bad, but I realised too late to be able to do anything about it
<cjwatson> dpm: the important ones I'm specifically aware of having introduced were those in partman-ext3 and grub-installer
<cjwatson> dpm: if translators work on those, I can commit to getting updates to those two packages into 10.04.1
<cjwatson> dpm: more detail on what went wrong: firstly, I'd forgotten to run the semi-automatic push to Launchpad for some time; secondly, I'd forgotten to update the template build job to point to Lucid; thirdly, when I realised this was broken and tried to rush in a fix in time for the non-langpack freeze, I discovered that hosting changes on people.canonical.com had removed some packages I was relying on so I had to move it ...
<cjwatson> ... in a hurry; fourthly, once I did upload it to Launchpad, it took something like a week to get through the import queue and so I missed the boat
<dpm> cjwatson, thanks for the detailed info
<cjwatson> the hypothesis on the list that it is a general update from upstream is false
<cjwatson> though I probably merged one or two packages, and wouldn't have been particularly concerned if the odd translation was out of date
<dpm> right
<dpm> cjwatson, and yes, I can confirm what you and others noticed already, the imports queue was pretty full during the translation deadlines. There was not much that could be done there, but in the near future, with automatic generation of templates and message sharing between src packages and LP projects (with translations from bzr branches) this should be much alleviated, as translations will be imported from bzr branches regularly instead of from the
<dpm>  packages upon upload
<cjwatson> is that actually going to happen for source packages?
<cjwatson> I asked for that some time ago
<dpm> cjwatson, yes, the LP devs can give a much better insight than I, but basically, that's going to be the first step towards better upstream integration: improving the imports. The way it will work the upstream projects' (both external and hosted) translations will be imported from their bzr branches, and messages will be shared between the upstream project and the Ubuntu source packages. The Ubuntu source packages will still have to create a POT temp
<dpm> late on build, but translations will be imported from the upstream branches. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it will help for d-i in the current form, since we get separate templates from upstream which we merge into one, don't we? So in that case, I'm still not sure what would be best. As a translator I prefer a single template (unless it's overly big), but if separating it into the same templates as upstream provides more automation, that would defini
<dpm> tely be worth looking at
<dpm> henninge and I have just signed up for a plenary at UDS to give an overview
<cjwatson> that's not quite right
<cjwatson> upstream maintain it as a single template, and we merge into one that roughly matches the set of strings in that template
<cjwatson> upstream run automatic scripts that split up that template into individual source packages
<cjwatson> the unit of merge from Debian to Ubuntu is the source package
<dpm> oh, right, I thought they maintaned it in the split templates as well
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> if they did, I wouldn't bother doing the merge :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> so that might turn out to be very useful for d-i translations as well
<cjwatson> maybe; I think it would take quite a lot for me to trust it to do fully automatic commits, since there are a number of specialised requirements that if broken can end up entirely breaking the installer
<cjwatson> and there are memory implications to including new translations, and I'm still concerned about merge issues
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r102 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): unmount_os can be called without arguments (LP: #536673).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536673 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_hardware()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536673
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r209 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog partman-commit):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Remove cleanup trap in partman-commit, whose only effect is to break
<CIA-3> partman-base: repeated runs of partman-commit (LP: #536673).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536673 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_hardware()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536673
<jeffhaas> Hi, Please let me know  if there is a better channel for this question.  I am contemplating an upgrade to Ubuntu 10.4, if there is a fix for my broadcom wireless card.  Currently I am using Broadcom STA wireless driver, which has found my hardware, but the network manager will not connect as it should.  It could be the wireless definition in ubnuntu 9.10 is eth2.  I have been through the forums, and tried all the twiki helps on this, s
<jeffhaas> o I was hoping a solution will come with the new version of ubuntu.  I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller.  Thanks for the help ahead of time.  Cheers, Jeff
<ev> jeffhaas: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<ev> this channel is for development of the installer
<jeffhaas> thanks
<shtylman> ev: I tried the installer in qemu... and it was horribly slow... and not just the installer... the whole system was slow :( ... virtualbox is much faster for me
<ev> shtylman: was that qemu or kvm?
<shtylman> um... I ran the comman qemu... but I do have the kvm stuff installed
<shtylman> so I think it uses it if it finds it
<ev> shtylman: what's the output of `kvm-ok`
<cjwatson> I'm not aware that qemu uses kvm bits if it finds them
<shtylman> INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions
<shtylman> INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<shtylman> HINT: sudo modprobe kvm_intel
<shtylman> KVM acceleration can NOT be used
<shtylman> :(
<cjwatson> qemu and kvm have totally different performance characteristics here
<cjwatson> try 'sudo modprobe kvm_intel', and then run kvm-ok again
<shtylman> indeed that works
<ev> shtylman: that'd be why it was so slow
<shtylman> I thought I had done that before
<cjwatson> then run it as kvm rather than as qemu
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> thanks guys :)
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> you shouldn't have to - qemu-kvm installs an upstart job that loads that module
<cjwatson> unless you only just installed that package and maybe it doesn't run on install or something
<cjwatson> though it looks like it does
<shtylman> cjwatson: it does... I might have unloaded it in the past myself
<cjwatson> I suppose you might have the module blacklisted for some reason
<shtylman> cause vbox didn't play nice
<cjwatson> grep kvm /etc/modprobe.d/*
<shtylman> I was under the impression I reloaded it... but I suppose not
<shtylman> kvm-ok I did not know about... but its handy
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm seeing some init.d scripts and init jobs not being run from time to time;  qemu-kvm being one of them (i only notice when I try to run kvm and the module isn't loaded)
<kirkland> cjwatson: /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup and /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server being two others
<kirkland> cjwatson: since i added --verbose to my kernel command line, i have not seen the problem again
<cjwatson> the paths that would cause failures for those two different types of scripts are spectacularly different
<cjwatson> init.d scripts being run is dependent on appropriate links in /etc/rc*.d/
<kirkland> cjwatson: all three fail to run, when i see the problem
<cjwatson> nevertheless, do you understand my point?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've only seen it happen on my quad core
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes, i certainly do
<cjwatson> might be worth checking whether it's "not run" or "run but doesn't do anything"
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm also finding the server installer particularly slow
<kirkland> cjwatson: at beta2, i installed 2 UEC machines in a live demo presentation from the same usb stick, sequentially in under 25 minutes
<kirkland> cjwatson: today's iso has been installing for over 20 minutes (on one machine)
<cjwatson> I haven't noticed any particular slowdown myself ...
<cjwatson> if there is any I suppose it must be in the kernel?
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's the "select and install software" step that is crawling
<bladernr> ev:  ping
<ev> bladernr: pong
<bladernr> ev:  davmor2 asked me to bug you about this... did an install (dual boot) of Lucid on a WinXP system.  Ran migration assistant on both XP users and instead of getting two user accounts in Ubuntu, I get a single account who owns ALL data from the XP user accounts, and no other accounts created.
<ev> right, that's intended behavior
<bladernr> ev:  I think this is A: a bug and B: a possible security concern because now you have a third user who now owns all personal data from the XP install
<bladernr> so the expected post-install action for the new Ubuntu user is to then manually re-create all the XP users under Ubuntu, and then separate potentially thousands of personal files between them?
<bladernr> slangasek says it's not a security issue as the Ubuntu user is de-facto an admin (and I can see his point there)
<ev> bladernr: We used to have this behavoir and it was a complete mess
<bladernr> ev:  ack
<ev> (behavoir> it used to create an account for each user it was importing from, and you had to set a password for each one of those users before you could proceed past the migration-assistant page)
<ev> I agree with Steve that it's not a security concern.  Everything that migration-assistant does, you can do yourself with the live CD.
<bladernr> ev:  I'm still going to open a bug at least and hope that this can be investigated and maybe de-messed for the next release cycle.  For example, on my own Windows system here, I have nearly 40,000 photographs in my account, and my wife has almost as many in her account.  Having to manually sort those out after a migration  would be an absolute nightmare (not to mention the 20,000 or so mp3s, 5000 or so text documents, etc
<ev> bladernr: sure
<bladernr> ev:  like I said, I can see slangasek's point and am not so concerned about that point... thanks for the explanation...
<ev> file it against the migration-assistant source package
<ev> anytime
<bladernr> though IMHO, I would have preferred to just enter account info for each new account myself, but then again, that's just me and me != world
<bladernr> heh
<bladernr> other than that though, let me say that you guys did a great job in getting the installer in shape
<ev> Thanks a lot!  I very much take such comments to heart.
<shtylman> ev cjwatson: do you guys use the default display driver for qemu? cause when I do, my colors are weird in the vm
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> well, except that I don't use qemu, I use kvm
<cjwatson> my standard invocation is kvm -monitor stdio -m 512 <blah>
<shtylman> right... kvm I meant
<shtylman> weird... still strange colors for the wallpaper in kubuntu
<shtylman> its amusing
<shtylman> and the kvm is still slow
<shtylman> maybe kubuntu isn't meant to run in kvm :)
<pixel> Hey guys, I'm customizing a very minimalist version of ubuntu, and I tried to use SLiM for login manager, the problem is that it didn't let the live-cd user to autologin, and i believe it was what prevented "only-ubiquity" mode to function as well, so what I want to do is to remove SLiM and after the installation, install the .deb package, but how can I add this to ubiquity?
<ev> shtylman: -vga std
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-28
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4119 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Fix wrongly formatted string (LP: #546971).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546971 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Kubuntu ubiquity welcome screen has weird word-wrap" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546971
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3933 testing/tests/run-frontend: slight cleanup
<sbeattie> ev: re bug 462379 I can reproduce at will, and can collect whatever diagnostic info you need.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462379 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not honor apt proxy settings while downloading (english) language packs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462379
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-29
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r103 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.6
<ev> lucid release branch in lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/lucid-release
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, OEM would like to improve the documentation regarding partman recipes - where would be the best place to do that?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: send bug reports
<cody-somerville> against?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: the primary documentation is partman-auto-recipe.txt, and there's also the installation-guide
<cjwatson> if you don't know more specifically, use debian-installer
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> It isn't documentation on 'partman recipes' in general but specifically the different options and what not.
<cjwatson> a non-vague discussion on ubuntu-installer@lists would be fine too
<cody-somerville> ex. usage{ <type> } and reserve_for_root{ <value> }
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, okay
<cjwatson> I don't know that I necessarily want to document absolutely every possibility
<cjwatson> given that some of them (not necessarily those) will correspond to essentially internal details
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-30
<corecode_> hey
<corecode_> where could i find a current preseed example?
<corecode_> the 10.04 docs are not up yet
<persia> corecode_: Except for a few minor changes, the 9.10 docs are mostly correct.  Is something not working?
<corecode_> i'm coming from 9.04
<corecode_> just making sure
<corecode_> i'm quite happy with our cluster installation system now, boots + installs ubuntu all automatically
<corecode_> oh, the install colorscheme changed?
<corecode_> at least via serial console
<corecode_> aha, which question is "Write the changes to disk", title "[!!] Partition disks"
<corecode_> that's not preseeded now
<corecode_> what happened to libpam0g?
<corecode_> i think my mirror is not in sync yet
<corecode_> can that be?
<persia> Possibly.  I still have libpam0g though, which means it might be something else.
<corecode_> yes, now it worked
<corecode_> d-i partman/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true
<corecode_> that was the preseed question
<persia> So it works now?
<corecode_> up to now
<corecode_> :)
<corecode_> it feels like lucid takes longer to install than jaunty
<corecode_> could be ext4 vs ext3
<persia> Quite possibly, yes.  There's some annoyances that happen in certain circumstances with ext4 performance.
<corecode_> sad.
<corecode_> this is a quite beefy machine, 24 core 32gb, 1gbps network
<corecode_> dunno about the disk tho
<persia> You can always use ext3 if you like :)
<corecode_> i'd rather not play with the lvm auto partitioner
<corecode_> :)
<corecode_> yea, definitely the file system
<corecode_> ri1.8 took ~20 seconds or more to install
<JanC> IIRC dpkg does a lot of sync'ing to disk, and ext4 doesn't like that
<corecode_> i see
<corecode_> maybe mount with nosync or so?
<corecode_> i wonder if that is possible during install
<JanC> it does that because if something happens and data isn't on disk yet, you won't be happy  ;)
<corecode_> grub didn't want to install automatically
<corecode_> but now i selected the menu item and it works
<persia> lucid switched to grub2
<corecode_> strange
<corecode_> so did karmic, no?
<persia> Yes, but I thought you were basing off a 9.04 script :)
<corecode_> yes, true
<corecode_> i'm a bit confused since it installed grub without issues
<corecode_> after just selecting the menu item
<corecode_> meh, stuck in running preseed
<corecode_> great
<corecode_> bed times
<corecode_> thanks
<corecode_> hey
<corecode_> is there a way to mount /target with different options, automatically?
<corecode_> or maybe run a command after mount, but before download+install time?
<corecode_> i'm seeing about tripple the installation duration compared to jaunty, so i'd like to mount ext4 with nobarrier,data=writeback
<corecode_> http://pastie.org/940743
<corecode_> any idea why this would happen?  WARNING **: Configuring 'grub-installer' failed
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, hey dude :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-01
<GeorgeDeka> i believe i have found a bug in wubi, when installing the netbook remix, i could not see it on launchpad
<GeorgeDeka> just noticed the wubi installer is trying to download 9.10 instead of 10.4
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, ping
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-02
<joschi> hi, when using partman-auto with an "expert recipe" in a preseed file it always seems to generate a faulty partition table. installation eventually works and the system boots, but cfdisk and fdisk say the partition table (esp. the first partition) is incorrect
<joschi> I used the example from https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt to verify it and it also results in a faulty partition table
<joschi> has anyone else the same problem? I couldn't find a bug report for this issue
<corecode_> how could i find out why my automatic install claims "no root device found"?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-25
<bdmurray> cjwatson: the reporter of bug 770041 replied are you still looking for someone to test it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770041 in debian-installer "natty server installation hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770041
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've been away all day, let me catch up
<cjwatson> bdmurray: followed up
<bdmurray> cjwatson: there was some discussion about it in #ubuntu-testing and jibel asked about set -ex and they said they were sure they set it
<cjwatson> bdmurray: comment 10 - it might actually need to be set in the previous script
<cjwatson> bdmurray: looks like I may have missed the user in question now, though?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: ah yes it looks like they left #u-t
<cjwatson> I sort of have half a suspicion, but it's not strong enough to make a late upload on the strength of my guesswork, and I don't yet understand why it wouldn't be consistently reproducible
<bdmurray> from what I understand I don't think may people would run into it
<cjwatson> I don't feel I have enough information to make a judgement on that, not knowing what causes it, TBH
<cjwatson> I know it doesn't come up in trivial install-then-install-again cases, but for all I know there's some really common configuration that triggers it
<cjwatson> I wonder if the fact that an LV snapshot is present might be relevant
<cjwatson> but I won't be able to run a test until tomorrow morning, when I'm in London
<bdmurray> cjwatson: how would you go about setting up the test?  I could give it a try.
<cjwatson> I guess do an install, create a snapshot, try an install on top; TBH I don't actually use LVM snapshots myself but I think the command is lvcreate -s
<cjwatson> (with a bunch of options, see its man page)
<cjwatson> I don't see an obvious reason in the kernel why the bit I'm thinking of would fail for LVM snapshots, though
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-26
<CIA-7> wubi: evand * r208 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Remove Wubi from the Windows Startup folder, if found.
<cjwatson> ev: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1606140/can-a-program-delete-its-own-executable
<CIA-7> wubi: evand * r209 trunk/src/wubi/ (application.py backends/win32/backend.py): Handle the Wubi binary being in use when removing it.
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r614 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> partman-auto: If an LV contains a partition table, then libparted will see the
<CIA-7> partman-auto: partitions but device nodes won't be created for them, which broke the
<CIA-7> partman-auto: reuse and replace automatically_partition scripts. Tolerate this
<CIA-7> partman-auto: situation by ignoring device nodes that don't exist, or for which
<CIA-7> partman-auto: blockdev breaks in other ways (LP: #770041).
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r615 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu16
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4720 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): Prevent the OOM killer from selecting ubiquity. See LP #770865.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770865 in ubiquity "Ubiquity killed by system: Out of memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770865
<arand_> I just helped a user in #ubuntu+1 and reported Bug #771188 as a result, should this be assigned to both ubiquity and d-i as well (for OO)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771188 in ubuntu-release-notes "Re-using old btrfs /home requires post-install configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771188
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4721 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Ensure that the partition ComboBoxEntry can be focused
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #769043).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4722 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Hide the other pages when starting the slideshow so that verbose
<CIA-7> ubiquity: languages that cause the window to grow do not leave lots of
<CIA-7> ubiquity: whitespace on the slideshow (LP: #770253).
<bdmurray> cjwatson: what kernel(s) would be installed when installing from ubuntu-server?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: linux-generic-pae (i386) / linux-server (amd64)
<cjwatson> it's regrettably hardcoded in such a way as to override detection of less capable CPUs, right now - there's an old bug about that that I really must fix some day
<bdmurray> cjwatson: so there is no i386 "server" kernel?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-27
<CIA-7> wubi: evand * r210 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py):
<CIA-7> wubi: Catch IO errors around trying to remove Wubi from the startup folder
<CIA-7> wubi: (LP: #771517).
<ev> cjwatson: ^ can you review that
<cjwatson> LGTM
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4723 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't offer the download updates option when there is no Internet
<CIA-7> ubiquity: connection. See LP: 651932.
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599807/ - if you wouldn't mind reviewing that.  You'll probably need to look at the full tree for sufficient context.
<ev> not entirely happy with this - it means that if wubi crashes, they're stuck in an infinite loop
<ev> though I guess it could just as easily crash early on
<cjwatson> mm.  I've also asked Erick to try a retest in more controlled situation
<ev> (discussed out of band)
<cjwatson> another option (as mentioned IRL) is to copy wubi.exe to a safe place before scheduling it for deletion, and then copying *that* to the uninstaller
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599870/
<ev> cjwatson: ^
<CIA-7> wubi: evand * r211 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py): Only ever schedule the wubi binary for removal later (LP: #771517).
<alan__> hi, all. I need to automate an ubuntu 10.10 installation. is preseed the best tool for the job? I don't see preseed documentation in ubuntu 10.10 docs
<alan__> and the partition limitations still exits?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-28
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX
<tsimpson> to upgrade from the beta to the full release, just only need to update your packages as normal
<CIA-7> usb-creator: evand * r343 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog): Guard UnmountFile with PolicyKit (LP: #771553).
<CIA-7> usb-creator: evand * r344 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.29
<superm1> cjwatson, how stable is grub-setup's interface to interacting with a core image to install to the MBR?  I'm wondering if a grub-setup binary that came from a different release cycle would generally work with a core image generated from a different release cycle usually
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-29
<Bronz> Hey guys; I'm trying to install the new 11.04, but I get a problem, and #ubuntu is too busy to get any attention. I'll ask my question here, hopefully someone has ideas:
<Bronz> Oh, lots of traffic. I hope I get some attention. I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to run it, but the graphical environment would fail to load. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze. I have a run-of-the-mill 2Ghz AMD machine, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb... If I can get it to boot the graphical environment, I
<Bronz> should be fine.
<atharva> unable to install virtualbox
<atharva> pl help
<StevenK> This channel is for Ubuntu Installer, not installing applications on Ubuntu. I'd suggest you ask for help in #ubuntu.
<cjwatson> superm1: not stable.  grub-setup needs to modify bytes at particular offsets into the core image, and those offsets are not only subject to change but do in fact change fairly often.
<superm1> cjwatson, ok thx for confirmation.
<soren> win 24
<soren> Whoops
<juzzy__> hey, ive updated to 11.04 - how may I place a my old weather widget dock thing onto the upper bar again??
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-30
<liveuserx> hi, I need to override the 3.8gb limit to install on my 3.5gb netbook. I will be uninstalling openoffice
<liveuserx> I have been looking thru ubiquity configuration files and stuff on my kubuntu disk, and have not figured out what to edit.
<liveuserx> It fits on my 2gb flash drive with over 1gb free (I know compressed cd image) but I should be able to get it to work
<liveuserx> what file do I edit?
<maxb> http://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt is a broken link. Does anyone know if the Ubuntu variants of the preseed example live in version control anywhere?
<cjwatson> maxb: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/installation-guide/ubuntu
<maxb> thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4724 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Re-enable alpha warning for oneiric.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-01
<heinvdm> Is there any way to do an upgrade in two stages (10.10 -> 11.04) , firstly just downloading the required packages etc. and then later doing the actual upgrade ?
<cjwatson> sure - 'apt-get -d dist-upgrade', 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<cjwatson> (but this channel does not in general deal with upgrader code)
<heinvdm> Thx , just found the -d (download-only)
<superdump> is there any way using either ubiquity or d-i to install ubuntu while reusing an existing encrypted lvm kind of layout
<superdump> that is, a plain boot partition, a luks partition that is a physical volumes that is part of an lvm volume group containing perhaps swap, root and home partitions
<superdump> i don't mind if it involves switching to another terminal and manually using cryptsetup to unlock the encrypted partition or so, but basically the partition layout needs to be untouched and the home partition needs to be untouched but mounted
<superdump> right now i'm trying to do it in a vm which had some existing partition layout as described above, but the xts module is missing :/
<superdump> it seems to be part of the standard kernel modules in the generic linux kernel package, but not included on the installer disk
<superdump> does d-i install the same boot scripts and everything like that as ubiquity?
<superdump> i guess that it probably does
<superdump> it seems using ubiquity after running cryptsetup, vgscan, vgchange -ay allowed me to see the crypt and lvm partitions in ubiquity
<superdump> i'm curious if it will work when booting though
<superdump> perhaps it doesn't do some grub.conf magic
<superdump> i perhaps could get it working with a bit more effort, as i can at least get it to install without touching the home dir
<superdump> but the problem is with the booting
<superdump> at the end of the ubiquity installation, cryptsetup and lvm2 at least are removed it seems
<superdump> installing them again from a chroot does not seem to fix the boot as it seems there is no recognition of the crypt partition (i see no prompt for a password - it just gives up booting and drops to a busybox initramfs prompt)
<superdump> how does ubuntu normally manage the luks password prompt?
<cjwatson> reusing an encrypted LVM isn't possible right now, sorry
<cjwatson> that's specifically mentioned in the release notes, in fact
<cjwatson> I don't know the answer to your other problem, I'm afraid.  cryptsetup is supposed to prompt via plymouth.
<superdump> cjwatson: are 1) setup and/or 2) reuse of existing encrypted lvm via partition management in ubiquity or d-i planned?
<cjwatson> I believe the release notes comment on this
<cjwatson> "There is no way to reuse an existing encrypted volume at installation time at the moment, although we do consider this a bug that will be fixed in a future release."
<cjwatson> likely to happen more quickly in d-i than ubiquity
<superdump> mmm, apologies, i should have looked at that comment in the release notes
<superdump> by the way, i agree with comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/285890
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 285890 in debian-installer "Does not show encrypted partition" [Undecided,New]
<superdump> i accidentally nuked a system (that i had just backed up, thankfully) because it was not clear that the encrypted partition was being reinitialised
<superdump> at least displaying a very clear warning about that would be a good and probably small change
<superdump> beyond that i guess i should contribute to upstream d-i
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-23
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm sure it's too late to care, but do you have any opinions on https://launchpad.net/bugs/986203?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986203 in ubiquity "oem-config prompts for tasksel configuration multiple times during the install" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> infinity: It's probably something to do with there being multiple debconf interfaces involved.  Almost certainly too hard to fix safely for release, I'm afraid; if there are any automatic test cases for this I'd be surprised.
<cjwatson> Er, multiple debconf databases, sorry.
<cjwatson> Or maybe I meant instances.
<cjwatson> It's probably not saving the seen flag properly
<infinity> Yeah, I made similar assumptions, but didn't have the time to confim them before I headed out.
<grigorecsongi> hy, if i want to build my own system from ubuntu minimal cd i must instal intel video drivers?
<mpt> ev, in case you want to give it a quick look, I completed the specification for the "Reinstall from sync" feature. <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY#sync>
<ev> mpt: will do!
<ev> (so long as it doesn't mean I get to implement it)
<ev> mpt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942544/
<mpt> ta
<stgraber> wow, that took much longer than expected but I have a branch of ubiquity running with compositing!
<stgraber> (I was initialy hoping for a one line change in ubiquity-dm but it turned out that wallpaper.c was broken and needed fixing...)
<stgraber> ev: it's all pretty with the shadow around the ubiquity windows and the panel, that's really a small change but it makes it look a lot nicer! :)
<ev> stgraber: yay!
<ev> great stuff
<stgraber> (added to my to-merge-on-Monday list, so we'll have it in the first 12.10 dailies)
<CIA-32> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r443 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog main.c):
<CIA-32> cdrom-checker: Test for the dists directory rather than ubuntu. The ubuntu directory
<CIA-32> cdrom-checker: is normally a symlink, which doesn't survive in the case of FAT-based
<CIA-32> cdrom-checker: images.
<CIA-32> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r444 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu2
<balloons> stgraber, got your reply on the login issue for iso tracker.. what do you mean, have him login to launchpad.net?
<balloons> whoops.. wrong channel.. apologies :-)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 978464 has some log files now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978464 in grub2 "Upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 Beta 2 failed, grub issue" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978464
<cjwatson> Tomorrow, I'm afraid
<jibel> I got bug 987418 on a Mac
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987418 in grub-installer "precise amd64+mac side by side install: grub installs on /dev/sdb (installation media)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987418
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-24
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5396 trunk/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Install oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu in a separate pass from
<CIA-32> ubiquity: oem-config-$frontend and ubiquity-frontend-$frontend, since it may be
<CIA-32> ubiquity: missing from images; and only do this for the GTK frontend in any case,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: since other frontends don't currently use the slideshow (LP: #987050).
<acathur> hi. how can i tell installer to make target system default boot to second entry in grub (revocery boot)?
<acathur> i'm actually looking for the proper line in the preseed file to do that
<cjwatson> you'd have to use a preseed/late_command to fiddle with GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and re-run update-grub
<cjwatson> there's no specialised preseedable question for it
<acathur> cjwatson: thanks. is there any place where i can find all the preseedable questions in installer? "debconf-get-selection --installer" doesn't seem to be quite right, in some cases
<cjwatson> no, the installation guide has all the documented ones
<cjwatson> I can't recommend using 'debconf-get-selections --installer' - it outputs too much internal stuff that shouldn't be preseeded
<acathur> and for the update-grub you suggested above, should i use "in-target" before using it in pressed/late_command?
<acathur> i'm no sure where exactly that "in-target" should be used
<cjwatson> yes, 'in-target update-grub' should work
<acathur> thank you
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/987739 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987739 in grub2 "grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> stack full, sorry
<FourDollars> I see. :)
<FourDollars> I have found the workaround to bypass this bug.
<cjwatson> I left a comment suggesting a better one
<cjwatson> I don't think it's a GRUB bug
<FourDollars> Thanks.
<acathur> cjwatson: The late_command method didn't work. I guess probably grub installs after late_command?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> check the syslog I guess
<jibel> what is the expected behavior of m-a if I import a user from Windows with a different username than the user I created on Ubuntu ?
<ev> jibel: it should import the stuff from the windows account into the ubuntu one
<ev> assuming it's things that m-a can parse - the code is fairly old and configuration formats have moved on
<jibel> ev, I filed bug 987902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987902 in ubiquity "m-a doesn't migrate Windows account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987902
<jibel> if I select the user 'ubuntu' settings are imported
<ev> what version of firefox?
<jibel> if I select 'jibel' they are not
<ev> oh, interesting
<ev> so you're saying that if the usernames in windows and ubuntu match, then it works, otherwise it doesn't?
<ev> jibel: if that's the case I'd be vaguely interested in seeing a run of the failing variant with --debug set.
<jibel> the bug report is a failing import and with ubiquity -d
<ev> whoops, I missed that :)
<jibel> I don't know if the non matching names is why it fails to import. just trying to understand
<ev> jibel: so you the user you set up on the user setup page was ubuntu
<ev> and all the settings are imported into that user
<ev> that's the expected behavior
<ev> did the install actually create a jibel user?
<jibel> I created 'ubuntu' during installation and selected 'jibel' in m-a
<jibel> so should jibel settings been imported into ubuntu ?
<ev> jibel: it imports all the settings for the users you check in m-a into the user you create during installation
<jibel> ev, ok. in this case it fails
<ev> I'm still not seeing how it's failing.
<jibel> I'm currently doing the test again but selected ubuntu instead and it is importing the settings
<ev> ah:
<ev> Apr 24 16:25:14 debconf (filter): <-- GET migration-assistant/sda3/users
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- GET migration-assistant/sda3/users
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 1
<ev> huh, so it unsets the users key:
<ev> Apr 24 16:23:19 debconf (filter): widget found for ubiquity/run-ma-again
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- SET ubiquity/run-ma-again false
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 0 value set
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- GET migration-assistant/partitions
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 1 Windows 7 (data) (/dev/sda3)
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- GET migration-assistant/sda3/users
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 1 jibel, ubuntu
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- GET migration-assistant/sda3/jibel/items
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 1 Mozilla Firefox, Internet Explorer, Wallpaper, My Documents, My Music, My Pictures
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- GET migration-assistant/sda3/ubuntu/items
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 1 Mozilla Firefox, Internet Explorer, Wallpaper, My Documents, My Music, My Pictures
<ev> debconf (developer): <-- SET migration-assistant/sda3/users
<ev> debconf (developer): --> 0 value set
<ev> jibel: are you sure you ticked the box for that user in the m-a page?
<jibel> ev, I'm tired but I'm 99% sure I did :)
<ev> okay
<ev> and this looks like a resize install. That's correct?
<ev> jibel: if you can reproduce this failing case, can you apply this patch to /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-migrationassistant.py first http://paste.ubuntu.com/944350/
<ev> run the installer with --debug as normal
<ev> really can't see how you'd end up in that state if you checked the boxes, but hoping this will shed some light on that
<jibel> ev, it was a replace existing precise install iirc
<jibel> ev, ok, I'll run with the patch
<ev> thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: where is mirror selection done?  bug 985462?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985462 in debian-installer "Ubuntu Estonian mirror broken (again!)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985462
<cjwatson> choose-mirror
<cjwatson> but all that does is select <country>.archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> if the mirror's broken, take it up with #ubuntu-mirrors
<cjwatson> I don't know if they have a bug target
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<cjwatson> I'll leave a comment to that effect
<bdmurray> bug 987956 looks important
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987956 in ubiquity "Installer Deletes Contents from Separate HOME partition without WARNING!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987956
<bdmurray> stgraber: does bug 987956 need recreating at all?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987956 in ubiquity "Installer Deletes Contents from Separate HOME partition without WARNING!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987956
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-25
<soren> Where is "in-target" defined?
<cjwatson> soren: debian-installer-utils
<soren> cjwatson: Ah. Thanks!
<soren> Hm... That's weird. I'm setting a proxy in my preseed, but for a particular request in  my late_command, I need to not use the proxy. I'm doing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945349/
<soren> So, running: http_proxy= https_proxy= in-target wget -O /home/localadmin/.ssh/authorized_keys http://172.20.231.32/jenkins.pub
<soren> ..but somehow wget still uses the proxy.
<soren> I was expecting in-target would reveal why that would be, but I'm a bit lost.
<soren> Oh!
<soren> chroot-setup.sh helpfully ensures that http_proxy is set.
<soren> (and in-target sources chroot-setup.sh)
<cjwatson> in-target env -u http_proxy -u https_proxy ...
<soren> in-target http_proxy= https_proxy= [...] won't do?
<soren> I guess I'll know in about 6 minutes.
<soren> :)
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> shell doesn't chain that way
<cjwatson> IOW $ sudo chroot /chroot/sid http_proxy= env
<cjwatson> chroot: failed to run command `http_proxy=': No such file or directory
<cjwatson> for basically that reason - you can't pass variable assignments direct to execvp, the shell has to translate
<soren> I just wasn't sure if chroot execvp'd or ran a shell.
<soren> I guess such smarts (execvp'ing if passed a pathname, calling a shell if not) don't belong in chroot.
<soren> Yup. Just failed.
<jibel> ev, the selection of the users in m-a behaves very strangely
<ev> oh?
<jibel> ev, here is a sequence of selection/deselection of the 2 users http://paste.ubuntu.com/945380/
<jibel> ev, 0=jibel, 1 =ubuntu
<jibel> for the 1rst user in the list selected state and state of the checkbox are inverted but the list of items to sync is always correct (empty or all)
<jibel> for the second user it is different
<jibel> first click on the user, selected state and items are correctly set
<jibel> but on second click (uncheck) the selected state is still True while items to sync are emptied
<jibel> and then next clicks, checkbox state and selected are inverted
<ev> I'll have a look in a bit
<ev> cheers for the investigation
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is there enough information in bug 987956 to understand what happened?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987956 in ubiquity "Installer Deletes Contents from Separate HOME partition without WARNING!" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987956
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'm not sure
<cjwatson> It has the usual logs
<cjwatson> Has anyone tested the scenario he describes?
<cjwatson> i.e. choosing to mount home but not format it
 * cjwatson starts off test installs to see
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I haven't tested his exact setup yet
<cjwatson> clear_partitions *looks* right in this situation to me
<tasslehoff> Will any of the Ubuntu installers let me unlock and install to an already encrypted LVM volume?
<tasslehoff> I know the fedora installer handles it, but haven't seen it in any earlier Ubuntu installers.
<cjwatson> One moment
<cjwatson> The alternate or server install CD in Ubuntu >= 11.10 should allow it, via "Configure encrypted volumes" -> "Activate existing encrypted volumes"
<cjwatson> See bug 420080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 420080 in partman-crypto "Configure encrypted volumes destroys existing data" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420080
<tasslehoff> cjwatson: great. thanks.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Well, I tried a straightforward test install of 11.10 with separate /home (/ and /home both ext4), created an empty file /home/cjwatson/x, then installed 12.04 over the top asking it to reuse the existing /home without formatting (using manual partitioning); /home/cjwatson/x was still there after the installation
<cjwatson> bdmurray: So whatever it is, it isn't universal ... I'll try to think of how we could narrow this down
<cjwatson> It's not encrypted home
<cjwatson> At least judging from ubiquity removing ecryptfs-utils in th elog
<cjwatson> *the log
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I read that he'd chosen a side by side install
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it
<cjwatson> There are the same number of partitions at the start and end of the partman log, with the same sizes
<cjwatson> Pretty certain he used manual partitioning and asked it to reformat the previous /
<bdmurray> ah, I see
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-26
<borco> hi
<borco> i try to customize the ubiquity for a custom installer
<borco> is it possible to test something without actually creating an iso?
<borco> i want to add some new pages to ubiquity and now i have to create an iso and then test it in VB
<borco> it would be nice if its possible to launch the ubiquity just to see it displays my pages correctly...
<cjwatson> You could add stuff to the test suite, though it's not necessarily *desperately* easy
<cjwatson> If UBIQUITY_TEST_SHOW_ALL_PAGES is set to something non-empty in the environment, the test suite will run through all pages showing each for a few seconds
<borco> so there's no magic like chrooting and then "ubiquity --dry-run" :-)
<cjwatson> Well, it won't install anything until it gets past partitioning, but your page might be after that
<cjwatson> And in that case no
<borco> yep, my page is later in the process :(
<borco> ok. i'll stick with the VM.
<borco> thanx
<soren> Are values from preseed files supposed to take precedence over kernel parameters?
<borco> it would be nice to be possible to mock somehow the installation process
<borco> i need to configure a custom package
<borco> a local server
<borco> some users, ports, etc
<borco> that kind of things
<borco> it probably doesn't matter
<borco> i mean - the order shouldn't matter
<soren> Specifically, I just had a problem with partman getting stuck waiting for me to confirm the partitioning. A kernel parameter said to use /dev/sda (partman-auto/disk=/dev/sda) while the preseed said to use /dev/sdc. There was no /dev/sdc, so I'm assuming it got stuck because it took the answer from the preseed rather than from the cmdline.
<soren> ...which may be entirely intentional. When the preseed is imported, does it just get to override whatever debconf had cached (thus overwriting what was passed on the cmdline)?
<cjwatson> soren: file/url preseeds are processed after the kernel command line and therefore override it
 * Daviey ponders what soren is working on.
<soren> Daviey: cobbler doesn't have a field for "install disk" in its data model, so I had to move it to the kernel commandline
<soren> cjwatson: Makes sense. Thanks.
<soren> Daviey: ...because the preseed templating can only grab stuff from cobbler internal data model, afaict.
<soren> Daviey: ...but I can set a per-system kernel command option.
<Daviey> soren: ah ok.. i think it can be done per-system.. but sure, that approach seems viable.
<soren> Daviey: Sure, i can set a per-system preseed, but that kind of defeats the purpose of the templating coolness.
<cjwatson> you can always use preseed/early_command, check whether stuff is already preseeded, and use debconf-set conditionally
<cjwatson> (or debconf-set-selections)
<cjwatson> you can possibly even write out a preseed/include or something dynamically, I forget
<soren> cjwatson: I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
<jodh> I'm seeing essentially bug 527848 on the latest desktop CD.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 527848 in ubiquity "[Lucid] ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527848
<jodh> message appears before manual partitioning though - when I click continue on the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen.
<yfaykya> This the right place to ask about raid/preseed questions?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-28
<emdub> i'm having a problem with my presise preseed/late_command... i run some scripts via late_command that were failing, and i tracked it down to the fact that /sbin/start-stop-daemon is still the "fake" version
<emdub> anyone know how to resolve this?  i thought that late_command was executed when everything was done installing?  is there a better place to put my post-install scripts in a seed file?
<emdub> my debugging let me to put an ls -al /sbin/start* in my late_command shell script and i see /sbin/start-stop-daemon which is 94b and /sbin/start-stop-daemon.REAL which is 28k
<emdub> i also redirected the output of start-stop-daemon in the script that failed to a logfile and it output Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called...
<emdub> i put the preseed.log/seed file/shell script here: https://www.ef.net/uploads/ubuntu-12.04-preseed/
<emdub> i notice there are some errors right before the late_command is run, but that might be a red herring...
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-29
<cjwatson> emdub: You can't start daemons in the context of the installer, so start-stop-daemon is deliberately disabled within in-target.
<emdub> cjwatson: was this a recent change?  it used to work, just a month or two ago
<emdub> cjwatson: for quite some time i have been using late_command to install/run puppet to pull down system configuration changes
<emdub> cjwatson: as part of puppet installing services, it also starts them
<emdub> cjwatson: this has worked for me for months and months but it seems like something changed fairly recently, like you mentioned, to disable start-stop-daemon
<emdub> cjwatson: i guess my hope is that folks didn't realize there was a use case for it so it can be put back the way it was?
<emdub> cjwatson: or i guess, could you confirm that it changed recently?  i suppose it's possible some daemons changed and i just never realized s-s-daemon was that way
<emdub> cjwatson: sorry if that came off accusatory :)
<cjwatson> emdub: not even a slightly recent change in the installer.  perhaps puppet changed how it starts services, or perhaps the packages in question changed.
<cjwatson> emdub: I won't change it back - it's integral and necessary to how the installer works.  however, you can always replicate parts of how in-target works yourself without the bits you don't like - for example do the bind-mounting dances yourself and run things inside 'chroot /target'
<cjwatson> in fact I'm not sure the installer has ever not worked this way :-)
<emdub> cjwatson: yeah i suppose it's entirely possible that it's worked this way the whole time but most services don't actually check to make sure the service started as part of its init script, so it never caused a problem
<emdub> cjwatson: thanks for the feedback :)
<cjwatson> does puppet not simply start the services by way of packages' postinsts, then?
<cjwatson> many of them certainly do check ...
<cjwatson> well, I suppose not if the fake s-s-d returns zero, which I don't recall
<emdub> afaik puppet's checking of service start/stop is purely derived from the exit level of the init script it calls
<cjwatson> yeah, I just misremembered exit status of ssd.REAL
<emdub> right, so there hasn't been a problem until syslog-ng decided it was going to do its own checking to figure out if it was running
<cjwatson> ha, right
<cjwatson> yes, that would cause a problem
<cjwatson> the installer's already running a syslogd - if syslog-ng can manage to start at all, it'd be by luck anyway
<emdub> i noticed that
<cjwatson> furthermore, if we let you start daemons in the installer, you might well find that the installer has problems unmounting /target at the end
<cjwatson> so, even if you do find a way to set it up, I recommend against it, and would suggest working around syslog-ng's requirement to be started instead
<emdub> yep, i agree
<emdub> i've reduced my installer late_command to simply touching /etc/nologin and replacing /etc/rc.local with the commands i was previously running in the installer
<emdub> then i have puppet remove /etc/nologin and the modified rc.local as part of its process
<cjwatson> well, that would work, but sounds like the hard way round; but I don't know puppet well enough to have a better suggestion :-)
<emdub> :)  you run it and it slurps down configuration changes, packages to install, etc.. so i basically need to be able to run it once the system boots (but it runs automatically from cron after that)
<emdub> i suppose i could have just modified the syslog-ng init script, but i tend to agree with you that perhaps not even trying to do puppet stuff in the installer is the way to go
<emdub> just asking for more and more things to break the install process... better to just do it after the installer finishes
<cjwatson> yeah, I know the concept (our sysadmins use it too), just not what hooks may be available
<cjwatson> don't have their installer configuration to hand just now :)
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1682 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to quantal.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1683 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-24 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1684 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu137
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-22
<cjwatson> xnox: Don't know if you saw, but we had a tester show up overnight who can reproduce 1080701 reliably - can we make use of him later today?
<stgraber> bug 1080701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<xnox> cjwatson: noticed. will think how to best use "remote hands" =) I also want to try kentb's reproducer case. I think it might be another case of phantom lvm metadata getting left-over. Something similar to previous one bug 154086
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm (Debian) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154086
<cjwatson> Beware of possible multiple causes
<jackweirdy> Hello :) I'm trying to preseed installation for 12.04 on machines which will dual boot with MS Windows for a classroom setting. I can't find any information about using/resizing existing partitions in d-i, but I've noticed ubiquity can do the "install alongside" stuff. Is that preseedable?
<xnox> jackweirdy: look into using partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select biggest_free. That will install into largest free disk-space. That assumes that e.g. you pre-shrink windows installs.
<jackweirdy> awesome; I'll look into that :) Presumably I could use early_command to do the shrinking itself?
<xnox> you can try resize_use_free, but it can choke up on resizing window installation, and that would be harder to troubleshoot.
<xnox> (resize_use_free should resize windows & then install into biggest free)
<xnox> jackweirdy: yes, you can do early-command as well, I'd recommend "partman/early_command" as that should have all the partitioning/fs utilities available to you.
<jackweirdy> awesome, thanks for that :D
<dank> Tracing through bug 1171185 by inserting 'set -x; exec 2>/tmp/foo' in /bin/partman et al
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171185 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer appears to hang on "Installation von Ubuntu wird vorbereitet" screen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171185
<xnox> dank: yeap, that would be handy. Also when you boot the image, edit the boot paramater to have "debug-ubiquity" in it, that way all logs will be more verbose.
<xnox> dank: i'm trying to reproduce it here as well based on kentb-out  comments, but i have not been successful yet.
<dank> hanging in /lib/partman/display.d/10initial_auto, adding set -x there
<dank> now hanging in /lib/partman/automatically_partition/15reuse/choices
<xnox> dank: also interesting if exectuing "os-prober" hangs. And what sort of set of operating systems are installed.
<xnox> dank: what about output of "mount" to see what's mounted where?
<xnox> (i guess the fact that grub-mount uses mount namespaces will not help much)
<dank> os-prober does not hang
<dank> mount sez:
<dank> /cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
<dank> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dank> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dank> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<dank> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<dank> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<dank> /dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
<dank> /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
<dank> none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
<dank> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<dank> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<dank> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<dank> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<dank> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<dank> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<dank> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<dank> tmpfs on /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/90-mandatory.d type tmpfs (rw)
<dank> hmm, why does chatzilla think /cow should be italics?  :-)
<xnox> right, nothing unsual. / is this italics for you? /
<dank> yes
<xnox> =)
<xnox> dank: can you give me output of os-prober?
<xnox> dank: and "parted -l"
<dank> wait for it
<dank> hmm, how does one edit boot parameters?  f6 gives only a small set of choices.
<dank> oh
<xnox> dank: also I'm now thinking a tarball of /var/lib/partman would be most useful to debug why reuse is hanging.
<dank> before triggering the problem?
<xnox> dank: well it will not be populated yet. so get to at least the point were partman has started and /var/lib/partman/devices got populated with folders.
<dank> os-prober outputs
<dank> grr
<xnox> and then create a tarball of /var/lib/partman/devices and email it to me or attach to a bug report.
<dank> "/devv/sd1a:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux"
<dank> what's your email?
<xnox> dank: my-irc-nick@ubuntu.com
<xnox> dank: or see PM
<dank> parted -l says:
<dank> Model: ATA WDC WD5000AACS-0 (scsi)
<dank> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<dank> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<dank> Partition Table: msdos
<dank> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<dank>  1      1049kB  14.0GB  14.0GB  primary   ext4            boot
<dank>  2      14.0GB  22.0GB  8000MB  primary   linux-swap(v1)
<dank>  3      22.0GB  500GB   478GB   extended
<dank>  5      22.0GB  500GB   478GB   logical   ext4
<dank> ok, I added set -x to /lib/partman/automatically_partition/*/choices
<xnox> dank: ok. Let me send you a couple of files and instructions on what to try. One moment please.
<dank> and.... this time it didn't hang.
<xnox> dank: ok. still I'd like to send you something.
<dank> ok
<dank> maybe debug-ubiquity makes it not hang
<xnox> dank: that's possible =) in that case reboot "normal", replace the reuse & replace choices with my patched scripts from people.canonical.com/~xnox/reuse and people.canonical.com/~xnox/replace
<xnox> e.g.:
<xnox> wget -O /lib/partman/automatically_partition/15reuse/choices http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/reuse/choices
<xnox> wget -O /lib/partman/automatically_partition/25replace/choices http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/replace/choices
<xnox> chmod +x /lib/partman/automatically_partition/*/choices
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592667/
<xnox> this is my current guess, that grub-mount rightfully gracefully exits with non-zero, but ro-mount subsequently chokes up completely =)
<xnox> I guess it would be useful to redirect grub-mount and mount output somewhere useful from above.....
<xnox> not sure where to though.
<dank> I did the usual set -x and redirect inside partman.  Now to run...
<dank> no hang
<dank> want the log?
<xnox> dank: yeah.
<xnox> /var/log/partman /var/log/syslog
<xnox> and the output from set -x, if it's not in /var/log/syslog (should be)
<xnox> dank: if you install pastebinit package you can simply do " cat foo | pastebinit"
<dank> sent
<dank> oh, you kids, get off my lawn with this pastebin stuff :-)
<dank> while you look at that I may do one more run with plain old files and judicious set -x to see if I can catch it hanging again
<xnox> awesome =)
<dank> it hung
<dank> I'll send you another batch of logs
<dank> sent
<dank> fun fact: ps shows 15reuse/choices still running, in S state
<xnox> thanks. Now, that it is hanging, can you try with replaced choices as above ^^^^ ? but please reboot. Once it's hanging, there is no clean way to go back to original state, and most likely it will work if you kill partman/choices and restart the installer instead of rebooting.
<cjwatson> It's *usually* sufficient to kill all ubiquity/partman/parted* processes and rm -rf /var/lib/partman
<cjwatson> But it requires some care and it's probably best to avoid introducing new variables while debugging
<xnox> cjwatson: but that won't cleanup anything which is already mounted by e.g. reuse/replace recipes which at this point may or may not have mounted something.
<cjwatson> True
<xnox> i guess one can also go and do $ ls /dev/sd* | xargs -L 1 umount
<xnox> Argh "Apr 22 14:35:47 ubuntu rsyslogd-2177: imuxsock begins to drop messages from pid 4575 due to rate-limiting"
<xnox> cjwatson: have you considered making the limits basically unlimited for partman/ubiquity, just in case one is trying to debug it =)
<dank> hmm.  How would I disable rate limiting for this run?
<dank> maybe I'll just redirect stderr.
<xnox> dank:
<xnox> $SystemLogRateLimitInterval 0
<xnox> $SystemLogRateLimitBurst 0
<xnox> in
<xnox> /etc/rsyslog.conf
<xnox> and then restart it.
<dank> k
<dank> I've swapped out the two files, marked them executable, turned off rate limiting.  Here we go...
<dank> sent.  Included output of ps augxw and lsof in files in /tmp
<dank> and now I'm turning into a pumpkin.  I can run more tests for you tomorrow.
<xnox> dank: did it still hang with my swapped in files?
<xnox> dank: thanks a lot for your help!
<xnox> well i guess i should see that in the logs...
<xnox> it did, sigh.
<cjwatson> xnox: It might be a plan to unlimit logging in casper, perhaps
<cjwatson> xnox: Are you going to be in the London office tomorrow?
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah =)
<cjwatson> Excellent, if all else fails we can pair-debug it there
<plars> dank: still around?
<slangasek> xnox: hi, so I see from logs that dank was able to send you some interesting debug output
<slangasek> xnox: does this get us closer to having a reproducer?  plars is trying to reproduce the bug, so maybe if the debug output is interesting you could share it with him
<plars> yes, would love to find a way to reliably reproduce this
<xnox> plars: there wasn't muh useful in it. my current hypothesis is that when ext4 needs to recover journal or otherwise have rw access to the hard drive. replace/reuse will hang. My other idea is to axe reuse/replace and simply use os-prober instead of that code.
<xnox> similarly dirty / hybernated / not-cleanly mounted ntfs partitions could cause the same. But maybe not as much after the top crasher got fixed for it (bug 1019806)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019806 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "ntfs-3g crashed with SIGABRT in get_node()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019806
<xnox> I will run these past cjwatson tomorrow, and see what he thinks.
<xnox> I think my other hdd had that once where I had to wipe it clean it was: intel raid metadata -> full-disk lvm -> lvm volumes used for VMs and thus having -> (full disk ubuntu install, nested lvm installs, etc) But (a) I wouldn't want to reproduce such a setup (b) not sure we want to support anything like that.
<xnox> dank reported that there are no errors from os-prober, it just works fine.
<slangasek> xnox: well, the hope is that plars would be able to get you a reproducer for this bug before tomorrow
<xnox> slangasek: my next step is to remaster a ubiquity cd which defaults to full debugging and set -x partman and disable rate-limitting, such that hopefully lower the "debugging" skills of those who hit this bug.
<GrueMaster> xnox: Wouldn't it be quicker/easier to modify the files in an already created cd image than remaster it?
<xnox> GrueMaster: sure. are you affected by 1080701 ?
<xnox> bug 1080701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<xnox> so far I can't think of anything more than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity#Deeper_debugging_of_partman to help us find the problem
<GrueMaster> No, I stopped testing the live images after 12.04.
<GrueMaster> enotime.
<xnox> I understand.
<GrueMaster> But I used to do this almost weekly when I was doing Arm QA.
<GrueMaster> And before you say that is different, I used to verify issues I found on x86/amd64.
<GrueMaster> :)
<GrueMaster> Ubiquity is one of the ugliest programs I have seen to try to debug.  the kernel parameters for adding debug output are largely ignored from what I have seen.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-23
<dank> Looks like a deadlock in the forest-of-fifos protocol.
<cjwatson> dank: ok, possible patch in the bug
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: our preseeded default installation of amd64 desktop image reports http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594979/
<psivaa> i did not see any issues with manual installation though
<cjwatson> looks like a python2.7 problem to me
<cjwatson> but I wonder whether it's consistently reproducible ...
<cjwatson> seems to be working fine on my raring laptop
<cjwatson> can you get at the target system it's created?
<stgraber> the only case where I've seen that was on my pandaboard (cosmic rays changing a couple of bits in a pyc apparently) but that was apport not the encodings module
<cjwatson> we see that kind of thing occasionally on arms in the dc; they're crap
<cjwatson> you notice it sometimes in build logs e.g.
<cjwatson> well, my possible patch at least doesn't regress things in a test VM, although I can't reproduce the original issue
<cjwatson> so I guess we wait for Larry to show up and see if he can give it a spin
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, I was looking into an LXC bug that's been annoying us for a while. Basically everytime we create a new container rootfs using debootstrap, the keyboard mode is changed from RAW to Unicode which makes using X a bit of a pain (alt+f4 will both close the window and change the VT).
<stgraber> I've always assumed we were doing something wrong but now looking at bug 759674 it looks like it might be console-setup's postinst not doing the right thing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 759674 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Upgrading console-setup in a chroot breaks X keymap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759674
<stgraber> specifically the bit about running "setupcon --force -k" when under X
<stgraber> do you have any opinion on the matter? I'd personally be tempted to just drop that call completely (and just keep the --save-only call that requires a reboot) but that's for my specific use case and I don't pretend to see the big picture there
<stgraber> (no rush, not planning on getting this for 13.04, or at least not in the release pocket ;))
<cjwatson> stgraber: the underlying tool in kbd that that calls is meant to detect this situation and not actually do the ioctl, IIRC
<cjwatson> if that isn't working, that's a problem for other reasons because I think that's called from a udev rule
<cjwatson> so I think we should fix it rather than remove it
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok. I confirmed that calling "/var/lib/dpkg/info/console-setup.postinst configure" from within a chroot definitely changes the kbd mode (fixable with kbd_mode -s afterwards). I'll dig a bit deeper later
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, so the problem appears to be that "kbd_mode -u < /dev/tty1" in a chroot actually changes the current tty instead of tty1 (and so changes tty7). The same outside the chroot works as expected.
<stgraber> I'll have to play with strace a bit to see exactly what's going on as the device nodes for /dev/ttyX look correct (right minor/major)
<xnox> ev: are you about? and/or bluefin? got a question about wubi boot helper that is not popping up / offering to help rebooting.
<mwharris> im looking for advice on how to make d-i just emit a syslog message
<mwharris> im making a PXE target that's basically a test that PXE is set up correctly for a machine
<mwharris> and id like to use standard d-i infra, mainly because i need remote syslog
<cjwatson> you should just be able to say   logger -t some-tag arbitrary message
<antarus> mwharris: I'm confused why you don't just run a custom early_command ?
<antarus> mwharris: is your question how to exit?
<mwharris> yeah, i suppose so.
<mwharris> i don't want to do an install, just emit a syslog message.
<mwharris> is early command the way to do that?
<antarus> and then...reboot?
<antarus> I'm confused what you want to happen afterward
<mwharris> yeah
<mwharris> reboot afterwards is fine.
<antarus> can't you just call logger and then call reboot? :)
<mwharris> sure, but how do i do that?
<mwharris> make an early_command?
<antarus> you would need a custom preseed, yeah
<antarus> with a custom early_command
<mwharris> ok, cool. i already have a custom preseed, so that's fine.
<antarus> not sure if you can preseed the early_command url on pxe?
<cjwatson> should be fine
 * antarus nods
<antarus> mwharris: sorry, I didn't quite grok what you wanted to do earlier ;p
<mwharris> heh no worries.
<mwharris> thanks for the help
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string logger -t d-i HELLO; reboot
<cjwatson> or some such
<cjwatson> kind of a heavyweight test, but ...
<antarus> we are batshit crazy here
<antarus> don't worry about it ;)
<mwharris> hehe
<antarus> (this is one of our lightest tests, don't poke fun!)
<mwharris> basically i want to give people an easy to test PXE setup on a machine
<mwharris> hmm, early_command is too early, there's no networking.
<mwharris> is there a way i can have early_command run with networking up?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-24
<cjwatson> mwharris: you could maybe abuse partman/early_command instead
<xnox> infinity: bug 1172002 relates to a higher priority bug 1066480 which depends on bug 291494
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172002 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install doesn't mount encrypted swap for reinstall" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172002
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu S-series) "Installer doesn't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 291494 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "Partitions selected for encryption cannot be erased anymore" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291494
<infinity> xnox: Fun, fun.  That sounds like a tangled mess that you don't have a hope in hell of fixing in the next few hours. :P
<xnox> infinity: yeah, I mean partman need fixing preferrably in debian to allow deactivating device mapper devices....
<ev> xnox: I'm here now if you still need a hand
<xnox> ev: nah, it's ok. i think you should visit SpecSavers..... wubi-r279-signed in your home dir was actually r275. I rebuild wubi, got it resigned and it got respun for already.
<ev> oh wow, sorry about that
<ev> I'll have a look and figure out what happened
<ev> this was for raring, not precise, right?
<cjwatson> we didn't check precise
<cjwatson> we did check that IS had done the right thing - wubi-r279.exe was r275 too
<ev> what's strange is that I do this: scp build/wubi.exe people.canonical.com:public_html/wubi/raring/wubi-r$(bzr revno).exe
<ev> stale build, maybe
<cjwatson> Yeah, could be
<cjwatson> FWIW, we took the opportunity to have cdimage fetch from ~ubuntu-archive/wubi/ instead, and prepopulated that with a copy of your directory - but I want to make that a symlink or give you an ACL on it or something so that we don't have to have an extra copy step
<ev> woo!
<ev> thank you!
<cjwatson> yesterday it was mostly just so that we didn't have to have IS abuse privs and write to your directory
<ev> it is indeed a stale build
<ev> (just ran it in wine)
<ev> awful, sorry again. I'll make sure that I pay close attention to the bottom left corner of the main screen after testing a build
<infinity> ev: Or, you could stay on IRC 24/7, even when on VAC, like a properly dedicated Foundations developer.
<infinity> ev: Sheesh.  Some people.
<ev> infinity: I was on a motorcycle!
<infinity> No excuse.
<ev> hahahaha
<ev> it was later joked that I answer the phone while on the test course and just spin the bike in circles
<ev> waving down the examiner
<xnox> patch for kubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597907/
<stgraber> looks good to me
<cjwatson> we shouldn't show the bad password icon when the password box is empty, imo
<cjwatson> I mean, yes, it's not sufficient to pass the dialog, but it kind of means you start up the dialog with an error message, doesn't it?, which looks a bit odd
<xnox> cjwatson: true.
<xnox> cjwatson: just allow_go_forword(False) on empty password?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<xnox> ok, let me test.
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, then kubuntu will be the first password checker in the world that doesn't do that
<xnox> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597937/
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: Er, the user setup page in the Ubuntu installer is the same as what I'm proposing
<Noskcaj> ok, second ;)
<cjwatson> And it's common practice on web pages too
<cjwatson> They generally only start complaining after you try to use the entry box
<cjwatson> xnox: Technically right but it's a bit twisty
<cjwatson> I'd prefer the allow_go_forward to be in a different conditional
<cjwatson> Or use a variable and then allow_go_forward(complete) or whatever
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597952/
<xnox> but maybe just a paste is easier to read.
<Noskcaj> would http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597947/ work as a fix to bug 1171989?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171989
<stgraber> Noskcaj: you can probably drop the if statement. If the combo is generated afterwards anyway, clearing it when it's empty won't hurt
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597961/
<cjwatson> (also you seem to have tab damage in that diff)
<Noskcaj> stgraber, ok.
<stgraber> Noskcaj: and what cjwatson said, make sure not to mix tabs and spaces, it looks like you've been using tabs for your change and that may confuse python
<Noskcaj> stgraber, i just copied the link for sadandblue
<Noskcaj> he made the fix
<sadandblue> stgraber, cjwatson, Noskcaj: Cool thanks, I'll attach a proper diff to the bug report.
<sadandblue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1171989 I added a (hopefully proper!) patch for it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> stgraber: cjwatson: here is the final fix for crypto/partman qt bug https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubiquity/fix-crypt-qt-page/+merge/160602
<xnox> not sure if we will have any other ubiquity fixes or this just for kubuntu.
<xnox> Riddell: ^
<stgraber> xnox: well, I guess we want to also pull the fix for bug 1171989 in any case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171989
<stgraber> now I'm not convinced that any of those two is critical enough to warrant an ubiquity upload (which would require respinning pretty much all images)
<stgraber> so I think they fit in the (will be fixed if we find something worse that we have to respin for)
<xnox> stgraber: the crypto page, is purely UI / UX bug. The crypto install will finish, it's just that the first password will be used. The <!> image is shown when passwords do not match. So it's not all lost.
<xnox> stgraber: i think infinity and cjwatson were considering to upload and respin only kubuntu
<infinity> stgraber: What xnox said.  We might do a ubiquity to raring-updates and rebuild kubuntu against it.
<stgraber> ok
<xnox> cjwatson or somebody else with excellent English linguistic skills: is bug 1171477 which in essence is """The slide that says the launcher autohides to "preserve screen estate" should say "preserve screen real estate"."""
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171477 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Typo in install slideshow - missing "real" before "estate"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171477
<cjwatson> followed up to the bug
<xnox> server preseed testcase says boot with "auto auto=true url=http://...../preseed.cfg priority=critical"
 * xnox is sure it's auto=true, and the auto is redundant....
<cjwatson> No, auto is an alias for auto-install/enable
<cjwatson> Er
<cjwatson> Actually that would apply to auto=true wouldn't it
<cjwatson> I think you're *probably* right that auto is redundant
<xnox> preparing ubiquity release.
<xnox> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> xnox: thanks
<plars> anyone know if image upgrade as described in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1498/info is a valid test for ubuntu-server installs? I'm thinking it's not, but want to make sure
<plars> if so, it doesn't seem to work, but iirc, upgrading from the cd image is not a supported install option except on desktop
<plars> xnox: ^? Do you know?
<cjwatson> not valid for server
<xnox> plars: the test is not valid, but such funcationality does exist.
<xnox> (e.g. upgrade via apt-clone and preserve partitioning)
<xnox> not sure if that's tested or not.
<cjwatson> Err
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist from the server CD
<xnox> I fixed it to work in quantal images....
<cjwatson> In what package?
<xnox> partman-auto
<GrueMaster> I have not seen that option on 12.04.
<cjwatson> partman-auto doesn't have any apt-clone code
<xnox> it offers reuse & replace recipes.... what happens next is a mistery, but I see your point.
<plars> xnox: I don't seem to have an option for it - just guided( resize, reuse, entire disk, lvm-*, etc), and manual
<cjwatson> That isn't sufficient to do an "upgrade" (aka install over the top and put stuff back)
<cjwatson> Trust me, it's not there
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> plars: ignore me.
<xnox> =)
<plars> xnox: ok, so not supposed to be there either, right?
<cjwatson> plars: Correct
<plars> good
<cjwatson> It was only ever implemented in ubiquity
<cjwatson> As xnox says, some limited bits of the associated partitioning code exist in d-i too
<cjwatson> But that's only a fairly small part of it
<cjwatson> (I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to use the reuse recipe in d-i - either it'll debootstrap over the top and pray, or it'll explode)
 * antarus drools over re-use
<GrueMaster> One test case that should be added is post-install/use oem-config-prepare.  I seem to be hitting a wall with it, at least on Precise.
<cjwatson> antarus: Probably not as good as you're hoping for
<cjwatson> It's reuse without removing the contents, which I don't think is what you want
<cjwatson> (IIRC)
<antarus> I know ;)
<balloons> GrueMaster, what "wall" are you hitting? The oem test runs through the user install also
<GrueMaster> I need to be able to do post-install testing and configuring on the imaged system before setting up oem-config.  oem-config-prepare is supposed to do this for me, but oem-config crashes on reboot.
<GrueMaster> And setting debug-oem-config on the kernel boot prompt doesn't give any detailed info.
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, my day job has been very busy with other tasks, and I haven't had a chance to sit down and really debug this.
 * GrueMaster speaks and the room goes silent.  :|
<cjwatson> Nothing personal, very busy
<ogra_> hey GrueMaster
<GrueMaster> ogra_: !!!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> didnt see you here ...
 * ogra_ is more busy in #ubuntu-touch nowadays
<GrueMaster> Ive been lurking for a few weeks now.
<GrueMaster> Wish I had time to play with U-T.
<GrueMaster> I have a friend that works here at Intel on the Surface systems with Windows 8.  Trying to push a "real" os on her.  :P
<ogra_> haha
<antarus> this is windows 8 surface
<antarus> not like the surface microsoft invented 10 years ago but never sold
<antarus> like the table
<antarus> which honestly was pretty neat..I still don't understand how they failed to capitalize on it so badly
<GrueMaster> It had less demand than WebTV.
<GrueMaster> MS has a hard time inventing new markets.  They are better at taking over existing markets by brute force.
<ogra_> well, who wants a tablet that only runs 3-4h
<antarus> who wants a laptop that only runs 3-4h
 * antarus covets his pixel
<antarus> I DO
<GrueMaster> But it has the latest in Poulsbo technology.  :P
 * GrueMaster means hardware, not drivers.
<stgraber> that reminds me, I need to go find the power supply for my laptop, it's almost out of battery after 9 hours of work
<antarus> stgraber: which model gives you 9h?
 * antarus got about 7 on his x220
<stgraber> antarus: thinkpad x230 with the 9cell battery
<antarus> ahhh nice
 * antarus needs to buy a new desktop :/
<stgraber> I usually get around 9-10h on wifi (pretty low brightness though) and around 12-13 without wifi
<antarus> I have a pixel (4h tops) and a t420s..which basically can't even run linux
<ogra_> get arm HW !
<antarus> the t420s just sits on my desk looking pretty
 * antarus lost his x220i on a plane, and traded his other x220 for a pixel
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Sadly, Intel frowns on me bringing arm HW to work.
<ogra_> well, they start doing SoCs now at least
<stgraber> ogra_: give me a quad-core armv8 with 16GB of RAM that can last 10h on battery and I'll consider it ;)
 * antarus boggles
<GrueMaster> (not that I've tried though)
<ogra_> seems they hired quite a few former pandaboard guys from TI
 * antarus somehow doubts they frown on it at all ;p
<GrueMaster> The group I'm in?  Yes, they do.
<ogra_> stgraber, no problem ...
 * ogra_ hands stgraber a time tunnel ticket
<ogra_> just buy it a few years in the future :)
<antarus> GrueMaster: heh, I'm the lead for Goobuntu at Google, and all my stuff at work is ChromeOS (because lets face it, goobuntu sucks)
<antarus> I get made fun of, but not frowned upon ;)
<GrueMaster> My co-workers don't even like it when I point out that they use Arm processors for the BMC in their server platforms.
<antarus> do they..have phones?
<GrueMaster> Yea...in india.
<GrueMaster> Oh, you mean my co-workers.  yes.  But the company is pushing to change that as well.
<GrueMaster> At any rate, I didn't mean to start a distraction in this room.  I'm here mainly to monitor installer issues.
<antarus> I'm in here mainly to troll cjwatson
<cjwatson> I have beer, trolling possibilities are limited
<antarus> when will d-i be rewritten in go?
 * GrueMaster chokes
<antarus> hey man, its better than sh
<antarus> ;p
<GrueMaster> I thought d-i was partially perl based.
<GrueMaster> There are so many components to it.
<antarus> the parts I read were sh and C
<cjwatson> d-i isn't perl, no
<cjwatson> No perl interpreter in the installer environment
<antarus> I almost would say I wish perl was in there
<antarus> but I don't
<antarus> python now..
<antarus> I'd take that
<GrueMaster> antarus: Just be thankful it isn't written in tcl.
<antarus> I don't know enough about tcl to know if it sucks worse than perl
<ogra_> could be worse
<ogra_> (it could be fortran or cobol ... )
 * xnox thinks all of the above should be in #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * GrueMaster gets back to work.
 * xnox wishes -offtopic was as good as it used to be years ago
<mwharris> is there a way i can promopt the user while running a d-i early_command?
<mwharris> id like to pop up a box and wait for them to hit enter
<antarus> mwharris: look at our...late command?
<antarus> ahh you want a saner thing than that
<antarus> mwharris: so there is like the 'isntall failed, press <enter> to continue' thing
<antarus> mwharris: I'm not sure where in d-i that lives
<antarus> guessing it is dialog based
<antarus> mwharris: maybe decompress the initrd and poke around
<mwharris> that lives in  our bootstrap package, and does some debconf stuff. i don't know if that'll work outside a package
<cjwatson> d-i early_commands can use debconf, although you'll have to dance around a bit to cram the appropriate templates into the debconf db first
<mwharris> yeah, i saw we'd need templates.
<mwharris> i think i'll try that, thanks.
<johnsterdotcom> anyone have a little magic that would  tell ubiquity to skip the installation of libre office?
<xnox> johnsterdotcom: no.
<xnox> johnsterdotcom: ubiquity installation takes the whole of squashfs and copies all contents to the target drive. You can presseed to uninstall it straight after at the end of installation, or you need to remaster a cd to exclude libreoffice. There is a wiki page about cd remastering.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-25
<johnsterdotcom> xnox: thank you very much
<Fudge> hi looking to find out of Blulgarian language is supported by ubiquity
<xnox> check launchpad.
<xnox> my feeling it is well translated.
<Fudge> xnox  looking around now
<xnox> Fudge: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+lang/bg
<xnox> Fudge: the slideshows may have english strings but the UI is fully translated as far as i can tell.
<Fudge> just had a user on our support list xnox  which our image is for precise asking why it did not work for him on install, being ubiquity and if he can help with translation so came here to ask and if need be pass on some resources to him to help
<Fudge> :)
<xnox> Precise is good as well with BG translations: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/bg
<Fudge> thanx mate :D
<Fudge> it could have been that the user, being blind did not select the language from the first boot screen
<Fudge> xnox  are you able somehow to tell me how to get to Bulgarian from the first language selection screen? i.e arrow down 900 times and hit enter :D
<xnox> Fudge: boot the cd, wait for the drum-roll sound, press Ctrl-L, thus activating screenreader and then one can alt-tab and properly navigate the installer.
<Fudge> xnox  ah form gui, I thought it may have been had to have been selected before thaat, thanks :D
<GrueMaster> Actually, the language selection on the boot screen will default to english if no user intervention, and I have seen a few occastions where it doesn't even prompt.  This is on 12.04.
<cjwatson> It only doesn't prompt if you select a different language at the boot menu.
<cjwatson> This was a messy compromise.
<GrueMaster> I have had times where there is no boot menu unless you press a key right at startup.  May be efi related, not sure.  But it happens consitently 1/4 times on the servers I am imaging here at work.  I see it mainly on ubuntu-server-12.04-amd64.
<cjwatson> Well, that has nothing to do with ubiquity, which is what was being asked about ...
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-26
<mpt> xnox
<mpt> xnox, hi, could you please check my last comment in bug 723826 that I understand the requested change?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723826 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer – The option to 'Download updates' when installing Ubuntu should be selected by default" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723826
<xnox> mpt: read your comment. everything is correct.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks :-)
<mpt> xnox, it's amusing that changing the default is of no consequence as long as bug 761094 is unfixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761094 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Download updates while installing" checkbox does nothing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761094
<mpt> (amusing/galling)
<xnox> mpt: imho those comments seemed to be wrong. I can test it again. People download latest daily cd image and test the checkbox. But naturally the daily image is built with latest -updates and -security thus doesn't have any updates.
<xnox> mpt: and e.g. comment from 2012-02-20 is completely wrong that "tested precise checkbox and it does nothing" since well we only have updates & security "post-release", not "pre-release" =)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-21
<_gerhardj_> well hi, following the faq, here is my dump of the partition table http://pastebin.com/cqXmwWFF
<_gerhardj_> trying to install 14.04, partman crashes with 141 and thereafter ubiquity
<_gerhardj_> any clues?
<_gerhardj_> x86, lastest iso, booted from a pendrive
<pmatulis> CarlFK: i'm looking again at the stuff we discussed here a while ago (preseeding raid+crypt+lvm).  i have my mdadm devices set up with early_command but not sure how to meld that with a preseed that sets up the rest (crypt+lvm).  i get to the partitioning stage where i am presented with the menu (install lvm, manual, etc). i choose 'manual' and errors out (no root file system is defined)
<CarlFK> pmatulis: post your early_command somewhere
<CarlFK> personally I would figure out how to manage the whole thing in a repo.. which is an extra layer to deal with, but I think it is worth it
<CarlFK> manage to keep all your files in a public repo
<_gerhardj_> this is when i try to run partman: http://pastebin.com/43AT9kEX
<pmatulis> CarlFK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7301496/
<_gerhardj_> ubiquity log: http://pastebin.com/szNSTia1
<CarlFK> pmatulis: k, so at the end of that, md0 and md1 exist, right?
<CarlFK> and you want md0 for /boot, and md1 for / ?
<pmatulis> CarlFK: actually, the way this is right now: md0 (swap) and md1 (/)
<CarlFK> ah right, swap.
<pmatulis> i should prolly have md0 (/boot) and md1 (/ and swap put on lvm)
<pmatulis> CarlFK: what i don't understand is how to tell d-i to use a specific raid array (md0 --> /boot OR md1 --> the rest)
<_gerhardj_> anyone?
<CarlFK> pmatulis: I think I did what you are trying to do, but I can't find any files
<CarlFK> but I did find this: http://bryars.eu/2011/08/automating-debian-preseed-installs-with-raid-and-lvm/  scroll down to: ## Partitioning using RAID
<CarlFK> _gerhardj_: sorry, no idea
<_gerhardj_> CarlFK: ok, thanks for answering :)
<_gerhardj_> well it may work now, the solution (although a chat may not be very persistent):
<_gerhardj_> smashing the partition table a few times with various tools, then run "sudo partman" and choose "guided - use whole disk" then start ubiquity again
<_gerhardj_> only my windows partition i can forget now :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-22
<Riddell> we've a fix to bug 1309458, what are my options to do an SRU for trusty?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309458 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking release notes link with non-US locale" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309458
<NoNameYet_xnox> Riddell: sru into trusty, test it off daily iso, get it released into -updates pocket, test from daily iso with -updates enabled, request for server-side trigger to be enabled such that installer auto-upgrade is offered and test that it works via auto-upgrade.
<Riddell> thanks NoNameYet_xnox
<NoNameYet_xnox> Riddell: as long as auto-upgrade still works at all =/ no idea when that was last used.
<NoNameYet_xnox> that would fix it for those who are online, those that are offline and use official released images are out of luck =(
<NoNameYet_xnox> the other option is to re-release 14.04 kubuntu images, but that's something for release-team/cd-image team to do/ack
<Riddell> I don't think there's a need for that
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-23
<ivebeenlinuxed> Hi All, I'm looking to do UEFI PXE netboot with Preseed - I have got the first bit to work (UEFI PXE), but not preseeding, anyone got any ideas?
<cjwatson> Nothing special about UEFI for that; just put url= or whatever on the command line
<ivebeenlinuxed> My understanding was UEFI couldn't boot pxeboot.0, so I opted for the grub-mkimage option (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install) where would I put the preseed "url="?
<cjwatson> That particular method would require unpacking the .iso so that you can edit grub.cfg
<cjwatson> I can't be responsible for everything on the wiki :-)
<cjwatson> I would recommend using grub-mknetdir instead
<cjwatson> Kernel command line arguments need to go on the relevant "linux" line in grub.cfg - you can poke around in the .iso to get an example
<ivebeenlinuxed> The editing the ISO was going to be my next plan! I'll look up grub-mknetdir command now. Might have to make my debut edit on the Ubuntu Wiki!
<cjwatson> There's also http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi.signed, which is the result of grub-mkimage signed for use with UEFI Secure Boot
<cjwatson> You could then drop in a suitable grub.cfg
<cjwatson> (The difference between grub-mkimage and grub-mknetdir is just that the latter produces something designed for shoving on a TFTP server - grub-mkimage isn't bad for this as such, it's just that that particular wiki page runs it in a way that embeds the netboot ISO)
<ivebeenlinuxed> hmmmmm interesting plan! I will investigate now!
<cjwatson> Looks like that wiki page would appreciate editing for how to do preseeding, indeed :-)
<ivebeenlinuxed> Thanks for the help cjwatson - I have blogged the instructions here - I don't use dnsmasq, so I copied that bit from the old tutorial. Is it worth replacing the instructions with a set like this on the Wiki? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install). Does anyone have any suggestions of things I should add/remove?
<ivebeenlinuxed> http://labs.mercianlabels.com/blog/uefi-pxe-netboot-with-preseeded-configuration
<cjwatson> ivebeenlinuxed: Maybe talk with Kamal (orig author) and see what he thinks
<Kingpatzer> hey folks: installed yesterday along side windows. Everything went great but windows wasn't in the grub menu. Followed some directions I saw online now nohting boots. looking at my drives, my / drive has only two files on it, @ and @home, which are direcotries. if I cd into '@' I see what looks like the / filesystem. Is that normal??
<directhex> afternoon. apparently http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215103 is now a thing, it's started affecting me when moving my preseed file from 12.04 to 14.04. *something* is mounting /dev/vda1 (/boot) to /media, before partman tries to format stuff, and it's falling over as a result
<directhex> it's mountmedia.
<directhex> more specifically, it's preseed calling mountmedia which leaves things in an inconsistent state
<directhex> "preseed_fetch file:///cdrom/preseed/custom.seed /tmp/debconf-seed" causes /media to be mounted & not unmounted
<directhex> looks like a change joeyh made in debian-installer-utils (1.98)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-24
<superm1> xnox: did you see my question in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev before you dropped?  i wanted to know if it would be possible to extend the "update this installer" to also update mythbuntu-common and mythbuntu-live-autostart (if installed).  there's a bug in mythbuntu-common's VNC plugin that's plaguing some people right now, so i was wondering if we could fix it with
<superm1> an SRU potentially until the point release
<xnox> superm1: sorry did not see that, so the bug about it (possibly duplicate) in my bug mail against ubiquity
<superm1> xnox: yeah that bug.  it's definitely a bug for something missed when going python2->python3, probably a very small fix
<superm1> there's been a few now that got reported on the same issue
<xnox> superm1: we can extend to upgrade ubiquity components as well, however this will have no effect on 14.04.0/pre-existing images as the list is hardcoded... well one would have to upgrade the installer twice in a row =(
<superm1> ah too bad
<xnox> (once to get whitelist update & second time to upgrade extra components)
<superm1> that would be a tough sell to ask people to upgrade twice
<xnox> superm1: generating mythbuntu dailies, and pointing people at them until .1 release is best.
<xnox> (which they still should be generated)
<superm1> Okay, i guess i'll sort out the actual issue, get an SRU up there and then once it's in the wild anyone who reports point them at the dailies
<xnox> Riddell: are ubiquity branches all correct? i see a removed commit notification. I've also branched trusty-proposed branch, which commit(s) should it correspond to now? (i've simply branched trunk)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-25
<Riddell> xnox: I uploaded (2.18.8) trusty-proposed with the crash fix, then did a no change upload as (2.18.9) utopic but cjwatson rejected 2.18.9 so I uncommitted that change
<xnox> Riddell: ack.
<torbock> Hi all, would anyone be able to offer any ideas how I could accomplish this (using pxe+netboot+d-i and not install ubuntu-standard) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000468.html
<torbock> if not possible via scripting, where might I find the necessary bits to modify to build my own initrd ?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-26
<phillw> Hi good people, any hints as to who to register this to? "Generating grub configuration file ...
<phillw> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<phillw> "
<infinity> phillw: That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1258597
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1258597 in grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." [Medium,Triaged]
<phillw> infinity: thanks
<phillw> infinity: he he,,, I had a thought it would be cj made owner of it :D
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-27
<ubuntu-studio> Hi, can someone answer a couple of questions about partitioning in ubuntu installer?
<CarlFK> ubuntu-studio: best to just ask
<CarlFK> I am headed off soon, so if i don't respond, that's why.
<ubuntu-studio> I have computer already dual booting win7/mint, and want to replace mint. Do I have to choose the manual partition option, and where do I change the bootloader to stay dual boot?
<ubuntu-studio> I don't plan to make any other changes to partitions. Currently have a windows 7 partition, recovery, mint, and swap partitions.
<CarlFK> yes, and the installer will detect the windows partition and offer to add it to the grub boot menu
<ubuntu-studio> So I pick manual partition, select mint partition and make it /, and format it. Then the installer will offer the option after to make it dual boot?
<CarlFK> yep
<ubuntu-studio> Ok, thank you.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-20
<libregeekingkid> How do Configure the default location in Ubiquity Installer?
<infinity> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1446231 is bad.  Can we make it unbad?
<infinity> cyphermox: Or pass the buck to your manager, who did the merge. :P
<infinity> And who doesn't seem to be in this channel...
<cyphermox> ah
<infinity> cyphermox: I also passed that bug on to Steve, so sort amongst yourselves who has the time/inclination to work on it.
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> infinity: ok, I'll be looking at console-setup nao.
<infinity> cyphermox: Ta.
<infinity> cyphermox: The .config for console-setup is a windy maze of scary, so good luck.  But according to jibel, it knew the right answer for him, so it seems it's tripping one of its "OMG RESET TO CRITICAL" cases a bit too eagerly.
<cyphermox> infinity: I know, I uploaded that merge
<bdmurray> cyphermox: How can one tell if a ubiquity is trying to upgrade a system?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: good question, I'm not sure, quickly there doesn't seem to be much in terms of signs from ubiquity
<cyphermox> bdmurray: running this on a system right now?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: nope, looking at log files
<bdmurray> I think there are some messages from apt or the release upgrader that give things away...
<cyphermox> there probably would, I just didn't see anything to that effect in ubiquity code itself
<pmatulis> how can i get a list of the commands available via the console when using the netboot installer?  (without actually setting up a netboot environment)
<pmatulis> is it busybox?
<cyphermox> pmatulis: yes, it's busybox with some extras from whatever the installer requires
<pmatulis> cyphermox: alright
<pmatulis> so no lspci
<cyphermox> it's possible it's not there, yes
<CarlFK> the source/config is around somewhere (duh)  I remember digging into it trying to figure out why tar -c wasn't working.
<pmatulis> CarlFK: tar doesn't work?
<CarlFK> pmatulis: you can untar, but not create a tar
<pmatulis> CarlFK: wonderful (not)
<CarlFK> pmatulis: meh.  it's the installer.  it makes room for more things to be installed from a CD
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-22
<_ruben> grmbl, do i hate making typos in preseed/late_command :p
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Have you seen bug 1447157?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I have, but it wouldn't be caused by the fix for the other bug
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Ah, okay.
<cyphermox> I'll rerun the upgrade, there must be an simple explanation for this
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-24
<xnox> cyphermox: yo, i am around.
<xnox> my irc was in-accessible for 3 weeks though =/
 * xnox is back back now
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-26
<Md> the same partman recipe that I use for Debian 8 and Ubuntu 14.04, with Ubuntu 16.06 creates an extented partition instead of a primary one. How can I fix this? http://www.bofh.it/~md/partman.txt
<Md> also, now the two partitions are in a different order: swap is the second one on disk
<xnox> Md, because 16.06 does not exist.
<xnox> i guess you mean 16.04 LTS
<xnox> and 16.04 LTS got significantly newer partman components that do behave differentely and prefer logical partitions more aggresively.
<xnox> Md, i'd recommend to just preseed/specify gpt partition table, and then all partitions will be essentially the same/primary.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-27
<xnox> cyphermox, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/Foundations/NVMe instructions on how to boot qemu-kvm with uefi and NVMe drive
<xnox> i dont' know if using recent qemu if that would work for legacy mode too.
<xnox> at the time only edk has the drivers for nvme drive, and thus uefi only.
<davmor2> xnox: whats the nvme bit the rest is what I use with the addition of secureboot
<xnox> qemu-system-x86_64 -pflash OVMF.fd -m 1024 -cdrom trusty-desktop-amd64.iso -drive file=nvme.img,if=none,id=D22 -device nvme,drive=D22,serial=1234 --enable-kvm
<xnox> davmor2, ^
<xnox> i've also had to build a custom OVMF.fd with nvme driver
<xnox> no idea if that's needed, or if slangasek has rebuild new enough ovmf which has nvmedriver included
<davmor2> xnox: I just use a qcow2 drive currently
<xnox> eh?
<xnox> davmor2, nvme is a device type e.g. hdd/sata.
<xnox> qcow2 is the file format of virtual disks that qemu knows about
<davmor2> xnox: yeah that's what I was asking about, just reading up on it now :)
<xnox> ok
<davmor2> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Datera-kvm-forum-141009_0.pdf quite a good read for a slide show :)
<cyphermox> xnox: ah, thanks. I was not aware there was a nvme drivr
<cyphermox> xnox: fwiw you don't need to build your own ovmf anymore, things works OOB.
<xnox> cool.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-28
<gattler> testtest
<gattler> Hi all, Is anyone around who has experimented with UEFI secure boot?
<gattler> ping cyphermox
<cyphermox> hello
<gattler> hi somehow your named popped up when I was doing some research about UEFI secure boot ;=
<gattler> It seems there is not really much support for UEFI secure boot
<gattler> at least not besides "How can we make sure that our system boots"
<gattler> are you aware of any work towards using UEFI secure boot to enhance the security?
<gattler> afaik right now there is no support from any distro to sign your kernel and initramfs so that you can make sure the whole bootchain hasn't been tampared with
<cyphermox> gattler: well, we do sign our kernels, so that is definitely signed
<cyphermox> your own custom-built kernel would not be, unless you take the steps to sign the binary, and either enroll the binary hash in shim or enroll the key you used to sign
<cyphermox> same goes for kernel modules, presumably, except I don't know exactly how to sign them (never had to do it)
<cyphermox> on an Ubuntu system where you don't need third-party modules, if you boot in EFI with Secure Boot, things are signed, with the only gotcha that grub currently lets things go through even if they're not. I'm working on fixing that.
<gattler> cyphermox: is the initramfs signed too?
<cyphermox> no. it depends a lot on what you have installed, so it gets rebuilt when you do kernel updates, when you add some packages, etc.
<gattler> in theory Ubuntu could sign the kernel and initramfs when they're installed by the user, right? Assuming the user has enrolled hi own cert in UEFI
<gattler> or do you see any serious drawbacks of such an approach?
<cyphermox> well, to do this you need to have your own keys created and enrolled in shim
<gattler> why shim?
<gattler> shim is only needed when I can't enroll my own keys in the UEFI?
<cyphermox> well, or the system firmware. doing this in shim is easy since you're unlikely to need to replace shim with your own
<cyphermox> shim keeps keys in UEFI too so that in the firmware you really just need the manufacturer key and the Microsoft key for example, because some systems might not let you change those or add new ones at all
<cyphermox> signing things yourself is problem currently because making secure boot keys is not easy for the average user
<gattler> yes, I agree
<cyphermox> then there's the problem that you need the key, but if you keep it on the system, you're kind of defeating the purpose of that security, right?
<gattler> Why that?
<cyphermox> (ie. someone could log in when you're booted securely, sign some new binary with your key, and you'd boot again with a properly-signed kernel, module, etc.)
<gattler> hm, how would he be able to login?
<cyphermox> well, when you're at logging in to a system, you might only be limited by a single password, which may be easy to guess
<cyphermox> again, considering the average user
<gattler> ok
<gattler> I have a completely different setup in mind ;)
<cyphermox> so, if you can login by using the username provided already at a graphical login (for example), or by finding it out otherwise, and using a password as simple as 'password', you could reach the keys you need to sign a new binary
<gattler> sure
<cyphermox> that's roughly the "evil maid" scenario
<gattler> well, "evil maid" is more about manipulating e.g. the kernel or initramfs where the user types in his disk password
<cyphermox> depends what you're after
<gattler> true
<cyphermox> the idea is that you might not be after the login password, but after spying on the user
<gattler> what I have in mind is a server setup. The server is located in a datacenter
<cyphermox> sure
<gattler> ideally you'd want to use disk encryption there
<cyphermox> ok, but that's kind of irrelevant
<gattler> so that the ppl there can't just open the case and get your disk
<gattler> y?
<cyphermox> if you keep the signing key on the server and someone manages to log in via ssh, they can sign a new binary, period
<cyphermox> it doesn't need to be "lets reboot it now too"
<cyphermox> they could wait until you next reboot
<cyphermox> if the binary is signed, you might not know the difference.
<gattler> but If they are able to login via ssh they probalby have already what they want :)
<cyphermox> well, not necessarily
<cyphermox> if you don't want to be detected, it's often nice to not keep an ssh session logged in ;)
<gattler> anyways, imagine just for a moment I can keep the keys safe on the server
<cyphermox> well, you could keep them securely off
<gattler> oin a HSM e.g.
<cyphermox> offloading signage to some other thing,
<cyphermox> yep
<gattler> so now I could sign the initramfs/grub2/kernel whenver they're installed
<cyphermox> the key here is to balance how much trouble you'll have doing updates and signage and booting vs. the amount of security you need
<cyphermox> yep
<gattler> ok, inside my initramfs I keep the disk key file sealed with a TPM
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> you know I'm just suggesting things right, and telling you what the possible issues are? I'm not saying things have to be one way or another :)
<gattler> the pcr's used for sealing are the hashes of the firmware and the firmware configuration, but NOT the kernel image and the initramfs
<cyphermox> ok
<gattler> but as kernel images and initramfs are signed I can be sure that they are not tampered with
<gattler> now the TPM can unseal the disk encryption file without user interaction
<gattler> which is crucial in a server scenario
<gattler> and the user can still update the kernel without breaking the TPM's chain of trust
<gattler> because it's not part of it but secure via UEFI secure boot
<cyphermox> sure
<gattler> now Imagine you'd want to enable such a scenario for ubuntu-server users. What do you think is the biggest show-stopper
<gattler> or do you see an alternative solution that would allow a server to use full disk-encryption without user interaction?
<cyphermox> well, hooking up crypto for unlocking the disk might be fun
<gattler> what do you mean by "hooking up crypto"?
<cyphermox> I don't think we ship the scripts to do it, so you'd have to roll your own
<cyphermox> and if you want to have /boot encrypted too, then grub currently doesn't have the modules to load it, I think
<gattler> no /boot doesn't need to be encrypted
<cyphermox> right, so you'be be using the typical LUKS setup, in which case it's a simple script
<cyphermox> you just need to make the files available in the initramfs to ask the TPM for the key
<gattler> cyphermox: I was more asking whether there are show-stoppers that would prevent something like this from being upstreamed
<gattler> or if ubuntu has other plans to allow a server with encrypted disks
<cyphermox> I don't see show-stoppers to upstream stuff like that
<cyphermox> it tends to be platform-specific (ie. depends what TPM you have, if you have TPM, etc)
<cyphermox> right now we provide encrypted disks for any system, but if you reboot a server you'd have to go type in the password
<gattler> yeah
<cyphermox> if you never reboot unattended, one cool thing you might be able to do if the servers are instrumented well enough, would be to have something like a Yubikey to give a challenge-response to unlock the disk, if you can properly forward the USB over the ILO of the server.
<gattler> that's what I'm trying to avoid ;)
<cyphermox> or over serial might work too
<cyphermox> or even keep the nano keys in the server directly, so that someone leaving with disks would also have to take the tiny usb keys
<cyphermox> there are so many options tbh
<gattler> that'd be just a another small hurdle to jump over
<gattler> stealing disks vs stealing disks + usb key
<cyphermox> it's just that right now, they all need you to add some scripts to the initramfs, there's doc on the web for various ideas
<cyphermox> well, you need to know that there is done
<cyphermox> plus you're probably not as worried about stealing as you are about whether someone disposes of a disk without wiping it
<gattler> yes
<gattler> unwiped disks is a much bigger concern actually
<gattler> who is checking the signature of the kernel? is it grub2 right now?
<cyphermox> right now, what happens when you boot is that shim (signed by Microsoft) is loaded/checked by the UEFI firmware, shim loads grub (signed by Canonical), and grub loads the kernel (signed by Canonical again) by asking shim to verify the signature against its database
<cyphermox> shim's database, which knows about the Canonical key
<gattler> is there support to also check the signature of the initramfs
<cyphermox> I don't know, I don't think so
<gattler> hm, too bad
<cyphermox> you'd have to ask the kernel team for that :)
<gattler> ok, thanks for the interesting hints ;)
<cyphermox> but as I said, currently we don't sign initramfs because it's generated on the system
<gattler> which kinda defeats the security aspect of uefi secure boot ( at least in my eyes )
<gattler> but I guess having each user to sign it's initramfs is not really an  option
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-24
<CarlFK>  booted vmlinuz-4.10.0-19-generic.efi and got a kernel panic https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/pxe_efi_panic1.png
<CarlFK> I kinda get I am doing something wrong,  but maybe someone cares about the panic
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-25
<CarlFK> is there a non efi version of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi.signed
<CarlFK> I would like that and grub-legacy to both load the same grub.conf  ... I think this will work
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-26
<Hariharan> ping-all : I am using netboot for installing ubuntu, netboot files will be extracted in ubuntu-installer, is there a way to install with custom folder name then ubuntu-installer.
<Hariharan> ping-all : I am using netboot for installing ubuntu, netboot files will be extracted in ubuntu-installer, is there a way to install with custom folder name then ubuntu-installer.
<CarlFK> Hariharan: yes - your dhcp server sends the path.  edit your dhcp server config to point to your custom path.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: for core.elf I have changed, it is fetching core.elf, but it is again looing for grub.cfg in ubutnu-installer
<Hariharan> CarlFK: ( 1  ) Filename.................ubuntu-installer-1704/ppc64el/powerpc-ieee1275/core.elf
<Hariharan> TFTP Retries..................5
<Hariharan> Block Size....................512
<Hariharan> FINAL PACKET COUNT = 323
<Hariharan> FINAL FILE SIZE = 165236  BYTES
<Hariharan> Elapsed time since release of system processors: 109242 mins 29 secs
<Hariharan> error: File not found.
<Hariharan> Entering rescue mode...
<Hariharan> grub rescue>
<Hariharan> CarlFK: it gets into grub rescue mode.
<CarlFK> Hariharan: pastebin next time please
<Hariharan> CarlFK: sure, sorry
<CarlFK> sounds like you want to pass a $prefix parameter to grub.  I have no idea if it has support for that.  if so...
<CarlFK> dhcp option is the only thing I can think of
<Hariharan> CarlFK: what is the dhcp option
<CarlFK> Hariharan: I don't even know if grub will look for it.
<CarlFK> that's just the only way I can think of to pass a value.
<CarlFK> otherwise I think you need to build a custom core.elf
<majorana> Hi! I thought about contributing a small code patch to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/871752; Would it be appreciated and would I need to sign the Canonical contributor licence agreement first?
<Hariharan> CarlFK: that can be good option, any document or link for building custom core.elf
<CarlFK> Hariharan: sorry.  I stick with the defaults.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: :)
<CarlFK> I happen to have this open... http://lukeluo.blogspot.com/2013/06/grub-how-to6-pxe-boot.html   bash -x grub-mknetdir --net-directory=./
<CarlFK> http://wiki.osdev.org/Diskless_Booting ./grub-mkimage -d . --format=i386-pc --output=core.img --prefix="(pxe)/boot/grub" ....
<CarlFK> " ...writing your own PXE boot code isn't as difficult as it sounds. "  oh my,
<CarlFK> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Network.html  "grub-mkimage --format=i386-pc-pxe --output=grub.pxe --prefix='(pxe)/boot/grub' pxe pxecmd"
<CarlFK> last url, my sota bug report that shows what files grub tries to load http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-grub/2017-04/msg00082.html
<Hariharan> CarlFK: thanks, will check it ou
<Hariharan> out
<CarlFK> how do I conf dnsmasq to send partman-auto/disk="/dev/nvme0n1"
<CarlFK> for a given mac
<CarlFK> Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux gfxpayload=800x600x16,800x600 --- auto=true url=dc10b DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 tasks= hostname= partman-auto/disk=/dev/nvme0n1 BOOTIF=00:26:9e:03:9d:e5
<CarlFK> BOOTIF=... but the installer is asking me which nic to use
<cjwatson> CarlFK: BOOTIF is a bit weird; it needs a leading ARP type code (and also conventionally it's dash-separated, though netcfg doesn't mind), so the canonical form would be BOOTIF=01-00-26-9e-03-9d-e5
<cjwatson> BOOTIF=01:00:26:9e:03:9d:e5 will work too, but either way you need the type code at the front.  1 is Ethernet
<cjwatson> however it's weird to pass BOOTIF by hand
<cjwatson> the point of BOOTIF is that it's set automatically by pxelinux and similar
<cjwatson> if you're doing it by hand then you should probably just use interface=00:26:9e:03:9d:e5 instead (interface is an alias for netcfg/choose_interface) and have a more convenient syntax
<CarlFK> cjwatson: I just switched from pxelinux to grub.. grub.cfg has:
<CarlFK> linux /ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux gfxpayload=800x600x16,800x600 --- auto=true url=dc10b DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 tasks="" hostname= partman-auto/disk="/dev/nvme0n1" interface=auto BOOTIF=01:${net_default_mac}
<cjwatson> notice the 01: at the front there
<CarlFK> I just put that in
<CarlFK> but i am thinking this?   interface=${net_default_mac}
<cjwatson> either would be fine
<cjwatson> interface=auto -> use default interface name without asking, which will be read from BOOTIF (among other possibilities)
<cjwatson> interface=00:26:9e:03:9d:e5 -> just use that interface already
<CarlFK> that one.  less docs for someone else to read
<cjwatson> it does seem clearer
<CarlFK> how is your dnsmasq conf know how?
<CarlFK> er, fist, am I correct thinking di can look at dhcp parameters for   partman-auto/disk="/dev/nvme0n1"
<cjwatson> I know little about dnsmasq
<cjwatson> you can preseed partman-auto/disk via any of the normal preseeding mechanisms, including
<cjwatson> their details
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> including https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html#preseed-dhcp
 * cjwatson side-eyes gnome-shell - I'm sure copy/paste handling has got slightly weirder since I switched
<CarlFK> k - that example 1/2 makes me wonder if I have to put my values in a preseed file
<CarlFK> what has a higher priority, values passed from dhcp, or values in the preseed file?
<CarlFK> actually...  that is using the  ...standard? dhcp options like  "next-server tftpserver.example.com;     filename "pxelinux.0";
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-27
<Hariharan> Ping-all : is there a way to change to "prefix=(tftp,tftpIP)/<customfolder>/ppc64el " instead of default prefix=(tftp,tftpip)/ubuntu-installer/ppc64el before installation is started.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: ^^^ Any help on this will be very much help full for my installation automation
<CarlFK> Hariharan:  all I know is what I saw on those pages I linked to.  never used it myself
<Hariharan> CarlFK: That did not help as it was for baremetal I am trying it on powervm (lpar). Thanks for the link and again Thanks for answering my questions.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: Any idea who will be the right person in canonical to help with Ubuntu installer ?
<CarlFK> why does baremetal matter ?
<xnox> Hariharan, OpenPOWER support is available on #ubuntu-powerpc channel with many IBM and Canonical engieners.
<xnox> i thought there is a number of locations you can set things up at, with or without prefixes.
<xnox> not sure why you care about changing the prefix......... you should not modify installer on per instance, usually.
<CarlFK> xnox:  <customfolder>  = build a new grub binary
<CarlFK> xnox: I think he wants grub-net to tftp files from a non default dir.  (no idea why)
<Hariharan> xnox: as a test engineer we will be installing 17.04 and 16.04.03 for testing, both uses ubuntu-installer has default location in tftpboot, to enable parallel installation, I need this
<xnox> Hariharan, the client asks for tftp boot, and boots whatever tftp has provided. you will not be able to use the same DHCP server the same tftp config to dual boot either this or that, i don't think.
<xnox> you need two networks, or in your dhcp config you need to configure which tftp files to offer based on MAC address of the client that is requesting it.
<xnox> or so i believe, in generic tftp boot case.
<xnox> Hariharan, CarlFK: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro ?
<xnox> there are extensive guidelines on how to set things up server side.
<Hariharan> xnox : the current setup allows us to install multiple distributions, as the folder in tftpboot is different of different distro. when it comes to ubuntu17.04 and 16.04.03 both netboot.tar.gz  will extract to ubuntu-installer, due to which I am not able to parallel installation of 16.04 and 17.04. serial is happening. I want to achive the parallel installation.
<xnox> you can rename the folders and adjust tftp boot configs.
<CarlFK> xnox: just skimmed it.  don't see anything about dhcp passing different values per host
<xnox> we will not be changing per-release prefix name by default....
<xnox> As an example, if the boot file name is pxelinux.0, the Ethernet MAC address is 88:99:AA:BB:CC:DD and the IP address 192.0.2.91, it will try following the files:
<xnox> but that may be architecture specific, and not work from powerpc clients.....
<xnox> because there is ip conversion, and mac address conversion.
<Hariharan> xnox : I did the change folder and able to fetch the core.elf which is required for installation after that it is looking for additional modules from ubuntu-installer/ppc64el/powerpc-ieee1275/
<xnox> ah
<xnox> sigh.
<xnox> i don't know grub that well. sorry.
<Hariharan> xnox: CarlFK http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24466677/
<xnox> you should be able to regen your own image with a different prefix, based on the grub manuals.... but that is, hm. odd.
<Hariharan> xnox: it fetched the core.elf for the custom location, were is prefix is still set to ubuntu-installer. in grub rescue after changing the prefix installation continues
<xnox> or was it htat you can unpack things to different root dirs to have xenial/ubuntu-installer/ppc64el/..... and yakkety/ubuntu-installer/ppc64el/..... and things do relative lookup
 * xnox struggles to recall how that stuff worked
<xnox> right.
<xnox> that is sad
<Hariharan> xnox: if this is not supported, can I raise defect to set the prefex as per the customfolder, that will help both default and custom installaion
<xnox> Hariharan, raising a bug report, for this support request is good. We should be able to escalate it to the right people.
<xnox> Hariharan, i'm sure e.g. MAAS uses multiple prefixes and the like, on per machine basis.
<xnox> Hariharan, as per usual, via bugproxy mirroring et.al.
<xnox> Hariharan, but in the grub.cfg that has menuentries can you not specify more things like:
<xnox> changing prefix, i guess not.
<xnox> cause that is not fetched yet.
<Hariharan> xnox grub.cfg is fetched later, ie after loading the modules
<Hariharan> xnox: infact tried to set prefxi and root. did not work.
<xnox> Hariharan, if you rebuild a custom image, i think you should be able to change the prefix too, via an embeded grub.cfg that can try and fallback to multiple paths
<xnox> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Embedded-configuration
<CarlFK> Hariharan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24466677/  line 6 ( 1  ) Filename.................ubuntu-installer-1704/...
<xnox> the embeded config, should be available and used before the modules are fetched, i think.
<CarlFK> isn't that showing it is looking for a custom folder and not finding it ?
<Hariharan> CarlFK: that is fetcing the core.elf, after the it is looking for modules from prefix mentioned folders.
<xnox> but it does mean rebuilding a grub image, which you may not want to do.
<xnox> let me check what our embeded grub config is, if any.
<CarlFK> ah, #30 prefix=(tftp,9.40.192.217)/ubuntu-installer/ppc64el  didn't follow.. yeah, odd.
<Hariharan> xnox: even I am looking at some straight forward method without any changes to the default files. if I rebuild then It becomes custom
<xnox> infinity, ^^^^^^ is there some magic embeded grub config in our tftp netboot images for ppc64el to allow co-locating xenial and zesty d-i's?
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I expect even prefix has prefix=(tftp,9.40.192.217)/ubuntu-installer-1704/ppc64el
<Hariharan> CarlFK: with manual changes to prefix it works.
<xnox> Hariharan, yeah, i understand the qa perspective of this, because you do want to test the boot images we provide.
<CarlFK> xnox: I think Hariharan wants different versions
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> xnox: I think Hariharan wants different versions of grub.  xenial and zesty d-i is doable. (I do it, just works)
<Hariharan> CarlFK : No xnox is correct.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I am looking at install xenial and zesty from a custom folder instead of ubuntu-installer.
<xnox> CarlFK, i understand that. not only different d-i builds, but the grubs from those two different d-i buids. When we build d-i we provide the authoritative grub core images as well...
<CarlFK> k - I guess grub is part of that.
<Hariharan> xnox: CarlFK : my guess it core.elf is setting the prefix, I have done the changes to grub.cfg also. before grub.cfg it installs dependency modules which is fetched from the prefix location.
<CarlFK> Hariharan: once you get this working, what is the process for booting xenial, then zesty?
<CarlFK> for me, it is: power on, pxe loads, fetches conf, displays menu, I select what to boot, hit enter.
<CarlFK> the conf that has the 2 options: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default#L54-L62
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I think Pxe and netboot on lpars is quite different I think.
<CarlFK> Hariharan: that doesn't tell me how you switch between the 2 things
<Hariharan> CarlFK: Once this is working it will fetch the vmlinux and initrd and with the help of preseed installation will continue.
<Hariharan> CarlFK: i will be installing xenial on one machine and zesty on other machine. however I will have same tftp server for both the installations
<CarlFK> dhcp/mac sends different filename=  ?
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I need to install xenial and zesty on different machines on the same time
<Hariharan> CarlFK: yes it sends different filename
<Hariharan> CarlFK: that is why we get "( 1  ) Filename.................ubuntu-installer-1704/ubuntu-installer/ppc64el/powerpc-ieee1275/core.elf"
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I expect prefix to be modified as per the given file name
<CarlFK> it looks like something is ignoring your prefix.  if so, that is a bug.  so here is a way to work around it:
<CarlFK> add a 2nd IP to your tftp server.  run two server process, each with its own tftp-root
<CarlFK> dhcp sends the same filename, but different next-server
<Hariharan> CarlFK: Yeah, can try that. When we have 3 releases we cannot have one more IP. it is good for two releases but not more then two. However as you mentioned I will also raise a defect.
<CarlFK> why not more IPs?
<Hariharan> CarlFK: I can plan it on virtual networks not on the pysical ones
<CarlFK> um.. virtual networks can have more than one IP per...
<Hariharan> CarlFK: xnox : Thanks a lot for your time, I have to leave now. will catch you later. Please let me know if you get to know any direct solutions.
<art__> 16.04 installed on 500GB drive, but /home is in boot partition. Tried to get / into its own 20GB partition. Guess I should reformat and reinstall from scratch. Any thoughts?
<art__> OK. Here we go,
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-21
<e-i-k-e>  can somone confirm, that when enabling full disk encryption on an SSD in the initial setup, the installer sets the "discard" option in /etc/crypttab?
<e-i-k-e> I guess that's not a good idea and should be disabled. But maybe the installer "doesn't know" it's installed on an SSD?
<xnox> it is a good idea and it is the default.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-22
<seb128> Laney, k, I give up on that RST translation issue, it's over my debconf/ubiquity understanding
<seb128> I edited https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/tree/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py#n147 and do
<seb128> syslog;syslog(self.controller.get_string('ubiquity/text/efi_secureboot'))
<seb128> syslog.syslog(self.controller.get_string('ubiquity/text/efi_secureboot'))
<seb128> -> translated
<seb128> syslog.syslog(self.controller.get_string('ubiquity/text/rst_header'))
<seb128> -> not translated
<seb128> they are defined the same way in the template from what I can tell
<seb128> and
<seb128> $ gettext -d ubiquity-debconf 'Turn off RST'
<seb128> correctly return the french string
<seb128> I can't see a difference between that one and others
<Laney> :/
<Laney> we can look more together after this week if you want
<seb128> sure
<Laney> I thought I just copied everything else
<seb128> I will try thinking about it but I'm just out of ideas
<seb128> I don't get why the get_string works on another string and not this one
<seb128> at least it doesn't seem the plumbing around or the page
<seb128> if I use 'ubiquity/text/efi_secureboot' it displays also translated on the page
<seb128> so it's something about the string
<seb128> or debconf, I don't understand how debconf translations work...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> found a problem now
<seb128> sometime summarizing help :
<seb128> :p
<seb128>  /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat doesn't include the translations for those new strings
<seb128> Laney, k, got it
<seb128> ./debian/imported-po translations need to be updated
<seb128> the build does
<seb128> 'dh_installdebconf
<seb128> echo >> debian/ubiquity/DEBIAN/templates
<seb128> po2debconf --podir=debian/imported-po \
<seb128> 	debian/ubiquity.templates-imported \
<seb128> 	>> debian/ubiquity/DEBIAN/templates
<seb128> echo >> debian/ubiquity/DEBIAN/templates'
<seb128>  
<seb128> I don't understand the difference between debian/real-po and debian/imported-po
<seb128> I updated both in the previous export
<seb128> Laney, looks like you only updated real-po when you added the strings
<Laney> ok
<seb128> sorry for the channel spamming
<seb128> I will do a MP with a new translations import
<Laney> is there any chance you can add a test to make sure this doesn't happen?
<Laney> thx for finding it
<seb128> I would need to understand why we have those directories split first
<seb128> but yeah, I can take an action item to look at that
<Laney> there are already some tests for untranslatable strings iirc
<Laney> but sounds like they are missing this
<Laney> whatever this means, shrug
<seb128> the string is translatable correctly
<seb128> we just didn't inject back translation work from launchpad
<Laney> but you said gettext was showing it for you yet the UI wasn't
<seb128> yes, because the title is not fetch using gettext
<seb128> it's read from debconf
<Laney> where did that translation come from?
<seb128> gettext? from the .mo
<seb128> but debconf is looking to /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat
<Laney> someone did a bad import or what are you saying?
<seb128> which has inline translations from the snippet at the package built I copied
<seb128> build does
<seb128>  po2debconf --podir=debian/imported-po \
<seb128>   debian/ubiquity.templates-imported \
<seb128>   >> debian/ubiquity/DEBIAN/templates
<seb128> but import-po didn't get a copy of the new .po exported
<seb128> imported-po
<seb128> so the strings are missing from the templates file
<seb128> real-po has been updated though
<seb128> so gettext is fine
<seb128> mismatch of dbs
<seb128> I don't know why we have 2 sets of .po though, that's confusing :/
<Laney> weird
<Laney> will it automatically get all the translations from launchpad when that is fixed?
<seb128> well the fix is to do a launchpad export and copy the updated po to the vcs
<seb128> there is no 'automatic', ubiquity doesn't use langpacks for those translations
<seb128> need to be manually updated
<Laney> I know, sorry trying again
<Laney> I mean: will they have to be re-translated or will the existing translations work, once this is fixed?
<seb128> oh, existing translations will work
<seb128> sorry :)
<seb128> k, I think I got things wrong with imported-po
<seb128> but an export/rebuild should fix it, I'm testing that now
<seb128> the imported-po are other strings from e.g GTK
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-23
<xnox> Ubiquity vendorises all translations because it needs to have them all, despite being in main. And at build time we do want to strip them such that langpack translators translate ubiquity. And yes re-export needs to happen.
